# stonegod's Expedition to Castle Ravenloft: Ch. II [OOC]



## stonegod (Dec 4, 2007)

> In the wilds between the fields of Karnnath and the holds of Mror, an isolated valley holds necromantic secrets from before the Conqueror's time. But it holds a curse that blights the land and its people. What started as an expedition for lost arcane knowledge has turned into something else---a chance to redeem a place lost, or to fall to its madness forever.




IC: Ch. I, Ch. II, Ch. III | OOC: Ch. I, Ch. II, Ch. III | RG

*Who*
The following motley crew:
*Current cast:*

*Jarrith Bronns* (DEFCON1): Human Silver Flame infiltrator
*Ashlyn Alsedora Dorandanna* (Stormwind): Human Lightbringer Chosen of Dol Arrah
*Tessaryl* (pathfinderq1): Human Aberrant-touched Cleric of the Sovereign Host
*Sir Khensu Feral* (DEFCON1, formerly GwydapLlew): Shifter Silver Flame Inquisitor. Formerly Fallen.
*Avron Hekler* (EvolutionKB): Human crazed scholar
*Past cast:*

*Selase Kolandra* (Doomhawk): Human Vol adherent. Killed by the zombies of Barovia, risen by their plague, and put down by her companions.
*Bergeron "Foebender" d'Jorasco* (Kralin Thornberry): Halfling Jorasco scholar. Slain by the foul death magic of a mad Barovian priest.
*Daellin ir'Ayellan* (drogthery): Elven Cyran undead hunter. Killed by the mad spirit of the monastery.
*Perriwimple* (Kafkonia): Human brute. Killed by the mad spirit of the monastery.
*Ladreth Dorkunan* (ethandrew): Quiet half-orc Deneith mercenary. Staying with the depleted expedition.
*Janis Stormhand (ir'Sandal)* (James Heard) : Human Cyran ex-pat aristocrat. Returned to town after wounds.
*Marot "The Deadly" (Maraat Jaasakah)* (s@squ@tch, formerly Isida Kep'Tukari): Human Ghaash'kala warlock. Recuperating.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 4, 2007)

*Items of Interest*
[sblock=Dramatis Persona]*Mateush Ochem* Historian of the Twelve, and nominal head of the Barovian expedition. A Karrn entering his middle age, Mateush is meticulous about his cleanliness and hygiene. 

*Ferrik Dalboran d'Sivis* A Sivis heir of some minor standing, was meant to provide contact with the outside world. Killed in the wolf attack on the caravan.

*Adalstan d'Cannith* A well humored Aundarian with close cropped curls and a mischievous smile. Not well liked by the Karnn Cannith faction being tacitly associated with Cannith North due to his heritage, and was 'honored' with his place on the expedition as a consequence. Provide artificing services as needed.

*Ismark the Lesser* Son of the Burogmaster of Barovia and now its nominal head. A pale man of dark hair who harbors fine fur clothes with rich trimming in a country style. Known for his dark humor, and is harboring a lot of ill will since his father's death. Recently disappeared. 

*Arik* Dazed proprietor of the Blood on the Vine inn in Barovia.

*Tobias Gorzen* Deneith mercenary guard for the expedition. Former companion of Ladreth. Killed in the zombie incursion.

*Andrzej* Crotchety elder farmer on the outsides of Barovia. Father of Katrina. Still alive after the Lysaga Hill incident. 

*Katrina* Fetching young farmer identified by a bright red head-scarf. Daughter of Andrzej. A witch, she was killed at Lysaga Hill.

*Sir Urik* Boisterous warrior against the ills of Barovia. Last of the Knights of the Raven, an ancient Barovian order. Once again accompanied by the raven Hurrn.

*Madam Eva* Soothsayer of the Visanti. A true seer that read the fortunes of the party.

*Father Danovich* Former priest of the Barovian church, feel into madness and corruption at the death of son. Somehow responsible for the necromantic plague. Killed by Janis for his part in Orwell's death.

*The Monstrosity* An unnatural stitching together of corpses, it was the source of the zombie plague and Danovich's creation. May have once been the priest's son Doru. Destroyed by the party. 

*Mad Mary* Smothering mother of Gertrude, her daughter that disappeared before the troubles in town. Apparently mentally cracked.

*Ireena* Supposed daughter of the Burgomaster, she seems more able than her morose 'brother.' Possibly has some sort of dealings with a mysterious stranger calling himself the new Lord of Barovia. 

*Bildrath* Owner of the only shop in town. A prickly sort, not made any better by the death of his nephew Perriwimple.

*The Green Crone* Mysterious figure seeking to free a dark power to take over Barovia. A hag, she was killed at Lysaga Hill by the party.

*The Mad Nymph* Apparent leader of the Barovian lycanthropes. A beautiful fey twisted by madness in a lair at once otherworldly and foul. Slain by the party.

*Vincent Korr d'Deneith* A Deneith mercenary whose brother was killed by a tainted Khensu during the lycan attack on Barovia. Infected with lycanthropy.

*Sergei ir'Zarovich* Claimant to the lands of Barovia. Apparently in a relationship with Ireena.

*The Ugly Hag* Defender of the Swamp Fane. Killed, but first left her mark on the party.[/sblock][sblock=Identifying Magic Items]Okay, full identification rules :
- identify or analyze dweomer as usual (remember, divine versions do not require arcane material components)
- DC 30 Kn: Arcana check for well known items, but doesn't give everything
- Spellcraft with a detect magic will do it at a DC 10 higher that id'ing its school of magic (so DC 25 + 1/2 CL). One items per 3 rounds of casting.
- Use Magic Device at +5 DC will do it, but only for "activatable" items (wands, some wondrous items, etc.)
[/sblock][sblock=Taint Rules]Types of Taint
There are two types: depravity (mental) and corruption (mental). Each has three levels: Mild, Moderate, Severe. As you gain more taint, you pass thresholds based on your Wis/Con to the next level. Each level has a drawback, though you start getting free feats for the higher two levels. If you pass the highest level (beyond the max Severe threshold), you're irrevocably gone.

Each level of taint as a set of different effects. Please keep track of your current taint score and what effect you have (I tell you when you gain a new taint threshold).

Removing Taint
Most methods to remove taint do not lower it pass a threshold. _Atonement_ can lower it pass a threshold depending on the caster level. Heal, restoration, and greater restoration can remove taint below a threshold w/in 24 hours depending on the strength of the taint. There are other religion specific means of reducing taint.

Preventing Taint
Certain religion specific (and pricey) materials can absorb taint. Ask your local priest (or make good Kn: Religion checks.[/sblock][sblock=Handouts][sblock=False Letter from Burgomaster]







> Hail to thee of might and valor:
> 
> I, a lowly servant of the township of Barovia, send honor to thee. We plead for thy so desperately needed assistance within our community.
> 
> ...



[/sblock][sblock=True(?) Letter from Burgomaster]







> Hail to thee of might and valor:
> 
> I, the Burgomaster of Barovia, send you honor---with despair.
> 
> ...



[/sblock][sblock=The Sunsword]


[/sblock][sblock=Holy Symbol of Ravenkind]

[/sblock][sblock=Page from the Tome of Strahd]Here[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Maps]
*Ashyln's Sketched Map of Barovia*


*Ismark's Map*


[/sblock][sblock=The Lightbringers]Guild: The Lightbringers are an expansive guild of undead hunters that readily hands out charter memberships to anyone who wants to stamp out undead. The Lightbringers have no central headquarters. Most Lightbringers are worshipers of the Sovereign Host, with reverence of Dol Arrah forefront. Some worshipers of the Silver Flame have membership in the Lightbringers, seeing it as another manifestation of the Flame's workings.

Symbol: The Lightbringers' symbol is a stylized half-sun, half-moon disc.

Credo: "Suffer no false life."

Being a Lightbringer: The Lightbringers' organization requires a prospective member to have 4 ranks in at least one of several associated skills (see below). The guild accepts all classes, levels, and races. Initiation fee and annual dues are 100gp. Every guild member makes a commitment to slay undead (level of commitment is up to the member).

Associated skills: Concentration, Gather Information, Heal, Knowledge History, Knowledge Local, and Knowledge Religion.

Benefits: Guildmembers receive the following benefits:
- Food and lodging at an affiliated Temple in a large city
- 10% discount on guild services
- One free restoration spell per week from an affiliated temple
- +2 bonus on Diplomacy and Gather Info on fellow guild members
- Can request aid from affiliated temples to fight undead
- Bards, Clerics, Paladins, and Rogues receive optional substitution levels

Substitution Levels: Members of the Lightbringers may possess the following class substitution levels. They may be taken at the appropriate class level. Characters who have already leveled past the given level, may retrain when leveling-up at the cost of 25 XP * the level of the ability.

[sblock=Bard Substitution Levels]Bard 1st: Undead Bardic Knowledge replaces bardic knowledge. You may use a bardic knowledge-like check, but only against undead. You gain a +5 circumstance bonus on this check. You can use this in addition to a Knowledge (religion) check to learn about an undead creature or some other bit uf undead lore.

Bard 1st: Inspire turning replaces inspire competence. By spending a bardic music use, you may bolster the turning (or destroying) attempt of one ally within 30 ft. who can here you. The ally is treated as being two levels higher for the purpose of turning undead as long as they hear your performance. The effect duration is concetration, up to 2 minutes. It is a supernatural, mind-affecting ability.

Bard 6th: Repel Domination replaces the _suggestion_ ability. You gain a +2 bonus on saving throws vs. mind-affecting spells or abilities from undead questions. Furthermore, if you succeed on the saving throw, the undead is shaken for the rest of the encounter.[/sblock][sblock=Cleric Substitution levels]Cleric 1st: Destroy Undead replaces Turn Undead, see Complete Divine p. 87 variant rule. It is a supernatural ability.

Cleric 1st: True Daylight replaces one domain granted power. Use one Turn Undead to power up a casting of the _daylight_ spell. This special _daylight_ spell lasts 1d4 rounds and has only 10' radius. However, it acts like true daylight for affecting vampires and other light-sensitive creatures. This is an extraordinary ability.

Cleric 1st: Positive Healing replaces one domain granted power. Use one Turn Undead to gain fast healing 2 for five rounds. This is a supernatural ability.[/sblock][sblock=Paladin Substitution levels][Paladin 1st: Detect Undead replaces Detect Evil. Finds undead only. Similar to the spell _detect evil_, except that you don't need to concentrate for multiple rounds to determine exact number/location instead information is immediately available. This is a spell-like ability.

Paladin 3rd: Dol Arrah's/The Flame's Blessing replaces Divine Health. Smite Evil gets an extra bonus vs. undead: +2 to attack and +1 point of damage per two paladin levels. This is an extraordinary ability.

Paladin 6th: Warded Special Mount replaces one weekly use of remove disease. A Lightbringer's paladin mount is immune to all death spells, magical death effects, energy drain, and any negative energy effects.[/sblock][sblock=Rogue Substitution levels]Rogue  3rd: Penetrating Strike replaces trap sense. Whenever you flank a creature that is immune to sneak attack damage, you still inflict half of your sneak attack damage as bonus dice. If you can't flank them (i.e. Beholders, etc.) or they are flat-footed, then you do not get bonus damage dice -- you must flank the creature which is immune to sneak attack in order to get bonus damage under this rule. This is an extraordinary ability.[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Knights of the Raven]*Requirements*
*Alignment* Any good
*BAB* +4
*Spellcasting* 1st level divine spells
*Special* Meet an existing Knight on friendly terms; perform a vigil (you'll have to ask Urik about that one )

*Features*
*HD* 8
*Skills (2+Int)*: Concentration, Gather Information, Knowledge (local), Knowledge (religion), Spot, Survival.
*BAB* As figther
*Saves* Good Fort, Will
*Spellcasting* Increases every level after 1st (divine only)
*Special*
- 1st: _Raven harrier (harry):_ Celestial raven companion (raven with celestial template, half your hit-points, uses your base save with base mod of +0/+2/+2, Int 3), distracts foes on failed save (swift action to command, Will DC 10+1/2 class level+Cha, causes -2 to AC). _Speak with ravens_
- 2nd: _Smite undead 1/day_: As smite evil, but you double damage on a natural 20, and get two miss chance rolls against incorporeal undead.
- 3rd: _Turn undead_: As Clr-2, or stack with existing. _Sun domain:_ Access to Sun domain spells and class ability (destroy undead 1/d). _Raven harrier: baffle_: Prevent foe from making AoO on failed save.
- 4th: _Light focus_: Double radius and increase level of light spells, increase light spell saves by 2. _Smite undead 2/d_
- 5th: _Raven harrier: falter:_ Enemy provokes AoO on 5' step. _Enduring Life_: Bonus feat (ignore negative level penalties for short time).
- 6th: _Smite undead 3/d_
- 7th: _Raven harrier: channel spells_: Raven counts as point of origin for spells (deliver touch, etc.), take longer to cast.
- 8th: _Last Life_: Bonus feat (can attempt to remove negative levels from you). _smite undead 4/d_
- 9th: _Raven harrier: sight link_: See through raven's eyes, become fatigued. 
- 10th: _Burst of vitality:_ Use turn attempt to remove negative levels from yourself and allies. _Smite undead 5/d_[/sblock][sblock=New Alchemical Items]*Alchemical Flare Bolts* Crossbow bolts with a mixture of phosophorous, silver, and garlic. Do an additional 1d6 fire damage to corporeal undead. Weight: 1 lb. per 10. Cost: 150 gp (10 bolts).

*Alchemical Fiare Stakes* Dagger-like weapons destroyed after a use. Do an additional 1d6 fire damage to struck corporeal undead until removed (a standard action that provokes an attack of opportunity). All stakes are removed with a single action. Weight: 1 lb. per 10. Cost: 150 gp (10 stakes).

*Alchemical Sun Flash* A sealed flask with the power of daylight. A splash weapon with increment 10 ft. Does 1d6 fire damage (1 splash). It also cause a brilliant flash within 10 ft and a brilliant light for 100 ft for a second. Creatures in the flash zone with light sensitivity or similar weakness are dazzled for one round. Vampires and others that are powerless in sunlight are limited to standard actions for one round. Weight: 1 lb. Cost: 50 gp[/sblock][sblock=Fortunes of Ravenloft]
*The Sunsword* A weapon of power, lost in the woods. Only to awaken in a lost tomb.
*The Holy Symbol of Ravenkind* Now a tool of witches, to be found where they roam. Must be cleansed at its origin chapel.
*Tome of Strahd* Holds the secrets to the Curse on the land, and a part of how to destroy it.
*Zombies* The source of the zombie plague, and its destruction.
*The Unasked Question* Unknown. Eva indicated that the group will be back 'to ask their last question.'
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Dec 4, 2007)

I've updated the Dramatic Persona above (Vincent and the nymph, with some updates on other folk). I'll also be filling out the taint rules. Might come in handy later.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 31, 2008)

Updated personae after the attack on Lysaga Hill.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 31, 2008)

Subscribing.

Edit: Give Janis three words and I think she could start a war.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 31, 2008)

DEFCON, no matter how annoying Janis might be right now I'd just like to say thank you for giving me the opening to write one of the most fun Janis-rants ever.


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 1, 2008)

Subscribing ...


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 1, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Subscribing.
> 
> Edit: Give Janis three words and I think she could start a war.



 Looks like Janis is out to make friends once again ... 

Seriously though, I really enjoyed the part where Janis indirectly called Mateusz a rat ... I had a grin that stretched right across my face. I'm also sure that any further consequences of that will be just as amusing.


----------



## James Heard (Feb 1, 2008)

Personally I thought that she came across particularly harsh once she told the boss to tend the horses.


----------



## James Heard (Feb 1, 2008)

Hold on...is that a slip or did Bill Lumbergh just call Janis by her unannounced, untalked-about last name? Or has Janis at some point referenced herself as such and I've forgotten about it? 

I think it's probably important, in case Janis needs to kill the boss-man since he's obviously some sort of assassin/spy for the Cyran crown? You know, kick his behind Great War style?


----------



## stonegod (Feb 1, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Hold on...is that a slip or did Bill Lumbergh just call Janis by her unannounced, untalked-about last name? Or has Janis at some point referenced herself as such and I've forgotten about it?



Miss Sandal is what he called you, and he meant it how he said it. 



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> I think it's probably important, in case Janis needs to kill the boss-man since he's obviously some sort of assassin/spy for the Cyran crown? You know, kick his behind Great War style?



He's not Cyran, but any means. He does work for the Twelve. One of the largest organizations on Khovaire that is non-govermental.


----------



## James Heard (Feb 1, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Miss Sandal is what he called you, and he meant it how he said it.
> 
> He's not Cyran, but any means. He does work for the Twelve. One of the largest organizations on Khovaire that is non-govermental.



Gotcha. Pistols at dawn mode it is.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Ah!  Now the sandal is on the other foot, as they say!



LUMBURGH?!?  YOU SLEPT WITH LUMBURGH?!?

"Yeah... I'm gonna need you to go up to the castle, okay?  Take care of a little vampire problem, we have... yeah... that'd be great."


----------



## James Heard (Feb 1, 2008)

Janis has spent her life since before the end of the war avoiding the politics of her family. The boss guy not only just stepped in those politics, gave the bird to her family's honor by leaving off the prefix, and identified himself as dangerous loose end that absolutely has to be killed else he finger her to every Tom, Dick, & Harry Cyran politico out there. I'm still trying to decide whether or not it's evil even, since he's not only a jerk but he's a jerk who's dangling the whole "I know who your family is, and your family is all dead because of who they are" thing. 

Is it evil to pre-emptively assassinate someone who self-identifies himself with assassins? Is everyone going to have a hissy fit if Janis kills our paycheck, or is it going to be one of those deep sighs and "I'll get the mop. I wish you'd stop murdering people, Janis" moments?


----------



## stonegod (Feb 1, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Janis has spent her life since before the end of the war avoiding the politics of her family. The boss guy not only just stepped in those politics, gave the bird to her family's honor by leaving off the prefix, and identified himself as dangerous loose end that absolutely has to be killed else he finger her to every Tom, Dick, & Harry Cyran politico out there. I'm still trying to decide whether or not it's evil even, since he's not only a jerk but he's a jerk who's dangling the whole "I know who your family is, and your family is all dead because of who they are" thing.
> 
> Is it evil to pre-emptively assassinate someone who self-identifies himself with assassins? Is everyone going to have a hissy fit if Janis kills our paycheck, or is it going to be one of those deep sighs and "I'll get the mop. I wish you'd stop murdering people, Janis" moments?



I think Janis is reading it a little bit differently than intended. Mateusz was surely giving Janis a verbal rebuke with his form of address. If he did want her assassinated, he would have already had several chances to rat her out and such. So I don't see the 'self identifies' part.


----------



## James Heard (Feb 1, 2008)

All I'm saying is that, after someone's family has been purged and they're on the run, anyone who starts waving around the past with less than a kind smile is going to be automatically connected with the people who killed all your relatives. It's not just a sensitive subject, its a dangerously sensitive subject because the consequences are a matter of life and death.

...Whether or not anyone else really sees it that way.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 2, 2008)

subscribing.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 2, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> All I'm saying is that, after someone's family has been purged and they're on the run, anyone who starts waving around the past with less than a kind smile is going to be automatically connected with the people who killed all your relatives. It's not just a sensitive subject, its a dangerously sensitive subject because the consequences are a matter of life and death.
> 
> ...Whether or not anyone else really sees it that way.



Understood. Just realize that attempts on the leader of the expedition's life is prolly not going to win you any friends amongst the rest of the expedition. At least while the expedition is ongoing.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 4, 2008)

XP time!
- Ashlyn: 1750
- Tessa and Ladreth: 1429
- Janis, Jarrith, and Marot: 1166

Totals:
- Marot: 29184 (8th still) 
- Janis: 32334 (8th still)
- Jarrith: 29863 (8th still)
- Ashlyn: 28825 (Yup, officially enough for 8th )
- Tessa: 25099 (7th)
- Ladreth: 23859 (7th)
*Everyone:* Please put your XP in your post (near the character's name is best). 

*pathfinderq1*: You still haven't leveled up Tessa (or put her updates on the RG). Please do so ASAP and let me know when its done.

Ladreth will be staying behind for now. Khensu will accompany you all as an ex-paladin cohort of 7th level. *DEFCON*, feel free to run him as you see fit (though I have final say of certain actions, of course). If eathandrew returns, we'll look at rejiggering.

Oh, and S@s: Don't forget to check in/subscribe in the new IC thread.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Tessa should be all set now- I had done most of the update, but didn't change the level total at the top or complete the advancement s-block section.  When we update spells, would she be able to take Close Wounds (Cleric 2, from Spell Compendium)?


----------



## stonegod (Feb 4, 2008)

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> Tessa should be all set now- I had done most of the update, but didn't change the level total at the top or complete the advancement s-block section.  When we update spells, would she be able to take Close Wounds (Cleric 2, from Spell Compendium)?



I'm fine w/ the spell, and am toying with the idea of using the updated dying rules suggested in the new 4E preview article.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 5, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> *Everyone:* Please put your XP in your post (near the character's name is best).
> 
> Khensu will accompany you all as an ex-paladin cohort of 7th level. *DEFCON*, feel free to run him as you see fit (though I have final say of certain actions, of course). If eathandrew returns, we'll look at rejiggering.



By "XP in post", I assume you mean our Rogue's Gallery posts?  I have done so (in the same line as my Action Points).

I will be happy to run Khensu.  Did you want him added to the new Rogue's Gallery, or keep him in the old one?  And is his character sheet that is in the old one actually up-to-date as a 7th level character?  It looked like it was at first blush, but I didn't go deep into examining it.

Edit:  Oh, and I'm all for using the new Death & Dying rules.  They look good to me!


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm fine with trying out the new Death & Dying rules ... they look interesting


----------



## James Heard (Feb 6, 2008)

If only the we'd seen them before the gnome and my poor little snake got ganked before their prime. 

Updated Janis's sheet with the days' spells and new xp total.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 6, 2008)

FYI: I hate tornado laden squall lines overnight... Grrr... tornado warnings....

We're fine... just waiting them out...


----------



## stonegod (Feb 8, 2008)

Another FYI: I'm sick as a very sick dog, so no real updates until Monday, me thinks. Urik will be fine w/ you folks keeping the Symbol for now. And I don't think the villagers have anything else to report to Janis (they were afraid of the witches, so have no hard feelings about their deaths, regardless of who they were. No one knew the Crone).

Viktor will very badly fail his save.


----------



## James Heard (Feb 8, 2008)

And another FYI: Subscriptions are apparently fixed.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 11, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> And another FYI: Subscriptions are apparently fixed.



Good deal.

I'm feeling much better (~90%). Game on.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 11, 2008)

The only thing I can think of that the group might want to do before heading to the castle is find Ireena and see if she would accompany us up there.

Since she and Sergei have 'hit it off', it might be easier for us to gain access to certain areas of the castle and courtyard if she is there to keep him busy.  Question of course being whether she would come with us, and if we wanted to get her involved.  What do you folks think?


----------



## stonegod (Feb 11, 2008)

Just one warning for Janis: Besides any problems certain Silver Flamist might have with her decision, Janis does know that those that give into the Curse tend to be changed by it: I.e., their alignment changes dramatically. This will thus endanger her druid abilities (which require her to remain partially neutral).


----------



## James Heard (Feb 11, 2008)

Eating the expedition leader because you're infected with a horrific curse is easier on the conscience than giving into certain morally ambiguous notions you might have have had when the adventure began. Basically she's about as far from her past as she's likely to get on Khorvaire and it's still a problem. She's rationalizing, mentally prepping herself for abandoning this whole idea of being a better person and going back to what she was before - even worse, if she has to.


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 12, 2008)

....

This opens interesting problems for Ashlyn ... I'll have to think about Ashlyn's response a little ...

Mechanically, unlike normal paladins, Ashlyn has _detect undead_ rather than _detect evil_, so even if Janis were to willingly change shape and thus change alignment and become chaotic evil (since werewolves are CE in alignment), Ashlyn wouldn't be able to detect it (I know that she 'could' prepare the _detect evil_ spell as part of her daily allotment, but I see no reason why she would do that). Thus any decision Ashlyn made concerning Janis 'at that stage', would be colored by shades of gray and would be based primarily on Janis's actions.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 12, 2008)

Just to make things clear: Janis will turn CE if she decides to consciously change into the wolf. This will cause serious conflict in the sense she will lose her druid abilities and cause issue with the paladins (who cannot be in a party with an evil character in general). In addition, her  motivations are going to significantly change (most lycans turn into NPCs, which would be the way I am strongly leaning to with Janis). In some sense, its like vampirism: The person is not the same person after the change. There is also some serious balance issues (Janis effectively will become a level 12 character after the change).


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 12, 2008)

@James: Just to be clear, I, as a player am not attempting to use Ashlyn to force Janis into a particular course of action by issuing an ultimatum. 

Ashlyn is simply trying to state facts as she sees it and is freely offering her support to Janis against whatever troubles Janis might find herself involved with ... as long as Janis does not surrender to the evil of the curse.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh, and another note (not important quite yet): If anyone does turn the vampire bit on (or, more likely, have it foisted upon them), they will become NPCs (i.e., its new character time). Just sayin'.


----------



## James Heard (Feb 12, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Just to make things clear: Janis will turn CE if she decides to consciously change into the wolf. This will cause serious conflict in the sense she will lose her druid abilities and cause issue with the paladins (who cannot be in a party with an evil character in general). In addition, her  motivations are going to significantly change (most lycans turn into NPCs, which would be the way I am strongly leaning to with Janis). In some sense, its like vampirism: The person is not the same person after the change. There is also some serious balance issues (Janis effectively will become a level 12 character after the change).



I know, and I'd respect that decision if it comes to that. On the other hand, I'd like to point out that in Eberron alignments aren't usually as set in stone in other places, and even as an NPC she'd be more interesting if she maintained herself as NE.   Janis is a more methodical sort of evil on her worst days.

I dunno though. Right now I'm looking at hoping that her saves and AP's hold out while she's wrestling with it, and enjoying the interesting drama it provides. If we weren't stuck in Barovia I might even head for the "well, the shifters managed to shake the curse - how did THEY manage it?" angle.

Speaking of Vampires, what would be REALLY cool is if Janis were spawned too. Vampire Weredruid/Wizard... Somewhere on the WOTC boards I bet I could even find an optimal build


----------



## stonegod (Feb 13, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Speaking of Vampires, what would be REALLY cool is if Janis were spawned too. Vampire Weredruid/Wizard... Somewhere on the WOTC boards I bet I could even find an optimal build



Ouch. I already have stats for Were-Janis; Vamp-Were Janis would be baaaaad.....


----------



## James Heard (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm picturing a little dog with bat wings and a pissed off Janis-head flying around chasing Ireena now.


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 14, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Oh, and another note (not important quite yet): If anyone does turn the vampire bit on (or, more likely, have it foisted upon them), they will become NPCs (i.e., its new character time). Just sayin'.



 Just to check ... I assume we would still have to die first? I gather that vamp's are handled a little differently here in Barovia than normal, so I just trying to clarify things for myself.

i.e. If we get bitten by a vamp, it wouldn't mean that we become vamp spawn, but if we get bitten by a vamp and then die, we would. ... Is that right?


----------



## stonegod (Feb 14, 2008)

Stormwind said:
			
		

> Just to check ... I assume we would still have to die first? I gather that vamp's are handled a little differently here in Barovia than normal, so I just trying to clarify things for myself.
> 
> i.e. If we get bitten by a vamp, it wouldn't mean that we become vamp spawn, but if we get bitten by a vamp and then die, we would. ... Is that right?



Generally you have to 'die' first (taken below -10 or Con to 0).


----------



## stonegod (Feb 16, 2008)

Updated the Handout section with illustrations of the Holy Symbol and Sunsword.

I typed a long intro to the Castle, and ENWorld lost it.  Will retype later this weekend.


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 18, 2008)

Ok, Ashlyn is taking the Symbol (for now, since we need to take it to the chapel - or somewhere else in the castle). She will also take the remaining potion of cure moderate wounds.

If anyone else wants to take anything from the group gear, now is the time to say so, ... it would feel a waste if no one took the 'mantle of second chances' ...

I have included the group gear in the sblock below (it can also always be found at the bottom of Ashlyn's sheet). Please look through as to whether there is anything there that you would like to use:[sblock=Group equipment]The haversack containing the group gear is tied to the saddle of Ashlyn's mount.
Handy Haversack (Group) [5 lbs][2000 gp]
- Composite (+2) longbow x4 (Group)
- light crossbow x4 (Group)
- bolts x20 (Group)
- +2 greatsword (Group) [8 lbs][8350 gp]
- Masterwork greatsword x4 (Group) [8 lbs each][350 gp each]
- +1 dagger (Group) [1 lbs][2302 gp]
- dagger x2 (Group) [1 lbs each][2 gp each]
- Mantle of second chances (Group)
- Potion bracer x2 (Group)
- Elixir of Vision (Group) [- lbs][250 gp]
- Iron bracers of armour +2 (Group)
- Silver nibbed pen (Group)
- Set of gem studded gold cufflinks (Group)


Ashlyn also has the letter of credit from the expedition for the group:
Paper (Note of credit from the caravan for the group) (Group) [- lbs][2270 gp]
[/sblock]

_Edit: From what I can tell only Ashlyn and Marot are wearing cloaks which would means that Jarrith, Tessa, or Janis could all use the mantle ..._


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 18, 2008)

@stonegod: Another thing just occurred to me ... since Ladreth has 'left the group' at least for now, I guess the +2 greatsword should now be back with the group gear since it was given to Ladreth to use while he fought alongside the group ... correct?


----------



## stonegod (Feb 18, 2008)

Stormwind said:
			
		

> @stonegod: Another thing just occurred to me ... since Ladreth has 'left the group' at least for now, I guess the +2 greatsword should now be back with the group gear since it was given to Ladreth to use while he fought alongside the group ... correct?



That was my understanding.

*DEFCON* The Chapel is part of the castle, not separated from it. That's the impression I'm getting from Jarrith/Khensu. There are gates from the front courtyard to the back; they are currently down.

*Everyone* Consensus seems to be going inside first. I'll update that late tonight/tomorrow unless I hear differently.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Ah, I got the impression from... some point... that the chapel was able to be entered from the outside as opposed to having to actually enter the castle itself.  I guess I am mistaken.  No biggie.  I was going to follow the group whereever they went anyway.


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 19, 2008)

I expect that Ashlyn (everburning torch) and Tessa (everbright lantern) will have light sources out. Ashlyn will drop her torch and draw a weapon at the first evidence of hostilities. I don't know if Jarrith or Khensu will have anything out?

Regarding marching order, if Jarrith is willing, perhaps he could do advance scouting since he is best able to remain unseen and unheard. I would then suggest that Ashlyn goes up front with the light. (So she gets to be the initial target  )
Then Khensu and the bear, to provide necessary melee support. Then Janis, followed by Tessa, to provide good positioning of light sources and Marot taking up the rear (since Marot doesn't need light to see, he's perhaps the best rear guard - and he can always get to the front quickly if necessary).

@All: I've just put down my thoughts on marching order and so forth ... just say so if you think it should be otherwise ...


_Edit:


			
				DEFCON said:
			
		


OOC: As far as order, I'll suggest Ireena and Jarrith up front, followed by Ashlyn, Marot, Janis & Bear, Tessa, and Khensu bringing up the rear. Any other recommendations?

Click to expand...


I'd forgotten about Ireena, I'd suggest that she goes up front with Ashlyn ... Ashlyn's not too trusting here, especially with the 'wrongness', so she'd not be too keen on a 'civilian' going up front like a sacrificial lamb.

... if Jarrith does do forward scouting then he would probably need to given the sunrod (or even his whole pack) to Khensu ..._


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm fine with sticking Marot wherever needed -- with his darkvision/see invisibility, he can pretty much see anything trying to sneak up on us.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 19, 2008)

Let me know if the maps are unclear at any point; they are isometric, a bit different from the norm.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 19, 2008)

Is Marot's vision halved by the darkness in the castle, or can he still see 60'?


----------



## stonegod (Feb 19, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Is Marot's vision halved by the darkness in the castle, or can he still see 60'?



Darkvision works as normal.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 20, 2008)

Updated the Dramatis Personae with Sergei and the other note that Ashlyn found in the forest.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 20, 2008)

I also fixed Vincent's incorrect name (the Deneith guard).


----------



## James Heard (Feb 20, 2008)

> He brings the roll to his mouth and takes a big bite, then slowly chews and watches to see if either of them are going to stop wasting each other's time in a fruitless effort to seem "more important" than the other.



Suddenly Janis is adventuring with hobbits  lol


----------



## stonegod (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm waiting for everyone to have their say before moving forward.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 20, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Suddenly Janis is adventuring with hobbits  lol




It was either eat the roll quietly or spout off sarcastically again... and in the presence of Lord ir'Zarovich, that might've resulted in getting turned into a frog.    

Jarrith might be dumb, but I ain't stupid!  Heh heh.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 20, 2008)

Lets just ask the dude to show us to the chapel and the tomb so we can activate these cool artifacts we have -- he wouldn't mind if he was our friend?   

I wouldn't mind finding the chapel myself, if I could rid myself of some taint...


----------



## stonegod (Feb 20, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Lets just ask the dude to show us to the chapel and the tomb so we can activate these cool artifacts we have -- he wouldn't mind if he was our friend?



Host != Friend. As true in RL as it is here.


----------



## James Heard (Feb 21, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Lets just ask the dude to show us to the chapel and the tomb so we can activate these cool artifacts we have -- he wouldn't mind if he was our friend?
> 
> I wouldn't mind finding the chapel myself, if I could rid myself of some taint...



I actually debated just asking too, because it's very close to something Janis might do with normal opponents in other circumstances I think. Of course, contrary to conventional wisdom I'm more prone to open closed doors in D&D games by knocking than I am to pick the locks or kick down the doors. YMMV.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 21, 2008)

Just a question -- after reading the IC thread about the zombie plague, I came away with the sense that Danovich's creation of his 'son' was pretty much the source -- is that true -- what was the book that was found in his quarters -- did that have have a proper name?


----------



## stonegod (Feb 21, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Just a question -- after reading the IC thread about the zombie plague, I came away with the sense that Danovich's creation of his 'son' was pretty much the source -- is that true -- what was the book that was found in his quarters -- did that have have a proper name?



Danovich's monster was the source, but it was created by the fragment he found. No name of it was every found, for it was stolen by the Claw agent inhabiting Marot's body before Ochem could identify it. It wasn't pretty, and, according to Danovich's journal, came from the Castle (though only Jarrith knows this last bit---I don't recalled if he shared).


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 21, 2008)

As you all might have noticed, Ashlyn has left a number of details out of her story, particulary the following:
Any mention of Danovich's diary or the fragment that was stolen by the claw agent
Any mention of the claw agents
Any specific mention of Ashlyn's original purpose in Barovia
Any mention of the Thalost six's original purpose in Barovia
Any specific mention of the caravan
Any mention of Urik
Any mention of the Sunsword or the Symbol
Any mention of Madam Eva's other foretellings
Any mention of the fanes (the one on Lysaga hill and the one in the nymph's cave in the forest)

I'm not sure how much Ashlyn might divulge at this stage (probably as little as possible - she believes in keeping her cards close to her chest on this one), but her intent is simply to tell him only that which he could find out (or already know) from other means.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 21, 2008)

If we are going to bluff this guy, I think Marot needs to be the one who does it, since he has a +15 bluff mod.

Question is, what exactly do we want to tell/bluff him?

I don't know if he is going to be very receptive to directly being asked for the Tome of Strahd, but who knows -- its so crazy it just might work...


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 21, 2008)

Well ... if he responds positively to Ashlyn's requests, you might get you chance at the library without having to divulge much at all ...


So .... are we feeling lucky ... are we?


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 22, 2008)

heh ... somehow I didn't think so .. nothing here is that easy 

@stonegod: Just to clarify things for myself, In the following quote, when Sergei mentions the boon, is he referring to the castle library or the chapel or both ... 'cause I'm a bit confused - it seems to be replying to Ashlyns request to visit the chapel, but then he mentions the castle tomes ...


			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> "You are not the first to ask for such a boon, for access to the Castle's tomes in particular. It is best you learn from her lesson and do not pursue this."


----------



## stonegod (Feb 22, 2008)

Stormwind said:
			
		

> @stonegod: Just to clarify things for myself, In the following quote, when Sergei mentions the boon, is he referring to the castle library or the chapel or both ... 'cause I'm a bit confused - it seems to be replying to Ashlyns request to visit the chapel, but then he mentions the castle tomes ...



Sergei seems to implying that visiting the Castle in both places would be dangerous, but someone ('her') asked to go to the library ('access to the Castle's tomes in particular') and it apparently did not end well for her.


----------



## James Heard (Feb 22, 2008)

Funny...I got "Shut up and drink your orange soda, or I will cut you down like last week's mama joke."


----------



## stonegod (Feb 22, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Funny...I got "Shut up and drink your orange soda, or I will cut you down like last week's mama joke."



Janis is special like that.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 27, 2008)

So, what's the plan, folks? Other than Jarrith going solo somewhere he don't know where in the dark perhaps. I'm taking it the feast is being left behind.

*pathfinderq1* Just because one doesn't have to eat, doesn't mean they won't, especially to be polite. FYI.


----------



## James Heard (Feb 27, 2008)

Janis is hoping someone suggests burning down the castle and then let the Inquisitor sorts help sort out which of the possible fleeing inhabitants are safe to kill.

Me? I would love for the party to go right back to the village and let Janis make some scrolls of Reincarnation, no matter what Janis-me can rationalize. Or we could invade the castle and start killing things and hope we get lucky. 

Heck, I was almost hoping that one of those reckless, bold Inquisitor types would just stick the non-proverbial fork in our host because if a paladin tries to kill someone for no good reason it's less iffy than if Janis does. The fun thing about Janis is that she could make giving charity to orphans sound dangerous and bad for orphans, but I've been trying hard to not make that an issue that commits everyone to combat.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 27, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Me? I would love for the party to go right back to the village and let Janis make some scrolls of Reincarnation, no matter what Janis-me can rationalize. Or we could invade the castle and start killing things and hope we get lucky.



Gotta find some diamond dust, don't forget.


----------



## James Heard (Feb 27, 2008)

Reincarnation said:
			
		

> Material Component
> 
> Rare oils and unguents worth a total of least 1,000 gp, spread over the remains.



But yeah. I think that it's a worthy investment in any case, either of party funds or whatever is Janis's share of the loot since she hasn't really had any items that "jump out at me" as useful to Ratcatchers. In any case, Janis is going to need one to use before we finish the adventure, barring we find a convenient reason to murder Mateusz.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 27, 2008)

Well we're stuck between a rock and a hard place with regards to in-game playing versus metagame knowledge.  On the one hand... from an in-game perspective, the group should basically just leave because this is someone's home and they told us to get out.  For our paladins especially, trying to justify why we'd wander through the castle when we've been told not to is a big dodgy.

But at the same time... the game doesn't continue until we find the tome, plus do everything that needs to occur at the chapel.  So while going back to town is the "normal" and "right" thing to do... it basically stops the game's progress.

We either need to metagame and say "well, we need the book and the chapel so let's just blow off what Sergei said and start wandering through the castle to do what we need done"... or we go back to the village and try and concoct some reason to justify invading the castle.  Which seems a bit of a waste of time, but would be the only thing that would make in-game sense why we'd tresspass on someone's property.

While us players know the endgame of the campaign is back at the castle... our characters really don't.  So all they have is that the castle seems evil, and they have no way of knowing or finding out if the owner is who he says he is.  The only reason I put forth the idea of Jarrith trying to sneak through the castle to the library is because that character can justify doing it, plus by sneaking through he has less of a chance of setting off a giant war inside the castle if it's infested with all kinds of nasties.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 27, 2008)

- I understand the LG's concern. The issue then becomes what is more important: The L (he said to go) or the G (something's obviously wrong here...). 
- And in some sense, Marot is right: If Sergei wanted you out, you'd think he'd escort you out. It seems its more of "I warned you. If you continue on, you'll suffer the consequences, but I'm not getting involved" than "Get out."
- You don't have enough information now. That's one of the tensions of this game. There are places in and outside of the castle to try to get info (e.g., a certain seer is expecting you back for "the last question", whatever that is; the Tome is prolly another one).


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 27, 2008)

The darkness and the lord's attitude both combine to disquiet Ashlyn about the lord's motives and character.

Furthermore in a castle, certain parts of a castle are typically 'public areas', and a castle chapel would be one of those areas. Thus the question of trespass is a little gray and given Ashlyn's current doubts and suspicions about the 'lord of the castle' ...

If only we could find evidence of undead in the castle, then Ashlyn at least would feel fully justified in intruding ... currently it's somewhat borderline ...


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 27, 2008)

Did being told no ever deter Fred, Wilma, Daphne, Shaggy and Scooby?  

I don't think so.

Marot will give each paladin/LG type a Scooby Snack if we start poking our noses around looking for the villian to unmask.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 27, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> *pathfinderq1* Just because one doesn't have to eat, doesn't mean they won't, especially to be polite. FYI.




Tessa has no particular interest in being polite towards their "host"- she isn't terribly well-versed in etiquette, and something about this place (and anyone who would live there) has her cleric-sense tingling.  Besides, she already has to walk on eggshells around Janis and Mateusz...

Now let's go do some trespassing!


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 28, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> The gloom is impenetrable to normal sight, but Ashlyn's trained Lightbringer senses do not detect anything nearby. The Lord is long gone from sight.
> 
> I assume she looked after Sergei vanished down the hall, not while?



Yeah ... she doesn't have anything that would justify her being (in her opinion) rude to their host by using detect undead on him ..... not yet anyway


----------



## stonegod (Feb 28, 2008)

The Castle does give off a constant level of "evil". Of course, Detect will not allow you to sense through stone (and there's a lot), so it will generally only work well right next to the Chapel, not several rooms down.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 3, 2008)

Would Marot know anything about removing the taint from his soul?  i.e. would it be possible for him to conduct some sort of ceremony or purging during the time from now til morning?


----------



## stonegod (Mar 4, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Would Marot know anything about removing the taint from his soul?  i.e. would it be possible for him to conduct some sort of ceremony or purging during the time from now til morning?



He knows enough that a cleansing ritual of this sort usually involves some sort of quest, but I can remove/reduce the taint from a person. Of course, it can always come back...


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 4, 2008)

Good.  Good.

I envision Marot as being a bit concerned about these new voices in his head -- for he always has had a small amount of whispers and chatter up there, but those voices were more to give Marot snippets of obscure information, i.e. his otherworldly whispers feat, rather than a tangible evil or corrupted presence.


----------



## Stormwind (Mar 5, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> The Symbol is the oldest, and rituals involving incense and oils are described for creating a binding connection. Sacrifices of wealth may also be made.
> [Besides the prayer vigil (which will partially awaken the Holy Symbol), a ritual costing 1500gp must be performed.]
> 
> The sunsword has a similar purpose, but it is already sanctified. A preparation for its missing hilt is described that requires significant sacrifice of platinum and prayers. Then, its powers of light against the undead will be complete.
> [Similar story here. 3000gp worth is required as a sacrifice.]



Are the materials for the two rituals something one might be able to purchase in the village of Barovia (or at the caravan), or are they rarer oils, incense, and platinum that will need to be obtained otherwise?

Also, I assume that the prayer vigil's need to be performed in the appropriate places (symbol = chapel; sword = tombs), but does the book specify where the rituals need to be performed? Do they also need to be performed in the same place?

Also, it said sacrifices of wealth may be made. What and how does that work?

Finally, does the book make mention of what exactly the '_binding connection_' of the Symbol does, or what the '_powers of light against the undead_' of the sunsword are?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm thinking we're pretty darn safe here in the chapel -- if anyone evil wants to come in and bother us, Marot will just jump up and down on the altar and keep unleashing the holy smites...   

Sergei will have a tough time evicting us as tenants (well, maybe not Janis, as she may become a werewolf soon and then would then be subjected to plan A above.     ) will all this good holy energy lying around.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 5, 2008)

Stormwind said:
			
		

> Are the materials for the two rituals something one might be able to purchase in the village of Barovia (or at the caravan), or are they rarer oils, incense, and platinum that will need to be obtained otherwise?



You can pick them up in town.



			
				Stormwind said:
			
		

> Also, I assume that the prayer vigil's need to be performed in the appropriate places (symbol = chapel; sword = tombs), but does the book specify where the rituals need to be performed? Do they also need to be performed in the same place?



Rituals can be performed anywhere, though its best to do both at the same time.



			
				Stormwind said:
			
		

> Also, it said sacrifices of wealth may be made. What and how does that work?



In game, you offer up something and magic happens. Out of game, you say "I'm sacrificing this 2000gp _sword +1_".



			
				Stormwind said:
			
		

> Finally, does the book make mention of what exactly the '_binding connection_' of the Symbol does, or what the '_powers of light against the undead_' of the sunsword are?



Nope. Silly vague books.


----------



## Stormwind (Mar 6, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> <snip>
> Nope. Silly vague books.



 hmmm ... thought that might be the case ... but you never know - after all, books are normally supposed to contain information


----------



## stonegod (Mar 14, 2008)

I'll be slagged with work until Sun, so no updated likely.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 20, 2008)

Another FYI: Work is going to be on hyperdrive mode until March 31 (major conf. deadline). Gots to get me some tenure, so updates will be a bit slower. Should have one tonight, however.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 20, 2008)

OK.

BTW, I read up on the death ward function of Marot's armor, (now that I am su casa) and noticed it is a 1/day feature to evade one type of death-like attack.  So basically, if this vampire hits Marot, he will immediately use the ward.

How much credit do we have with the caravan?  I'm thinking that we need some scrolls of Death Ward.  What type of trade-in value could we expect from the caravan/town on magic items we find?


----------



## stonegod (Mar 20, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> How much credit do we have with the caravan?  I'm thinking that we need some scrolls of Death Ward.  What type of trade-in value could we expect from the caravan/town on magic items we find?



Stormwind's sheet has the info on your credit. The artificers can *attempt* to make any scroll, given enough time and funding.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 23, 2008)

XP time again!
- Ashlyn: 2618
- Tessa : 2036
- Janis, Jarrith, and Marot: 1745

Totals:
- Marot: 30929 (8th still) 
- Janis: 34079 (8th still)
- Jarrith: 31608 (8th still)
- Ashlyn: 31443 (Really 8th!)
- Tessa: 27135 (7th still)
*Everyone:* Please put your XP in your post (near the character's name is best). 

I've put the info for the Knight of the Raven PrC and the rough rules for taint in the stuff thread. Please have a look.


----------



## James Heard (Mar 23, 2008)

[sblock=Stonegod]Geez Stonegod, making Janis more crazy than she already is? Why do you hate Barovia so much? 

How _much _more aggressive should Janis be? Alignment's always been an issue for the thing... can she still vent her rages conversationally, or is she going to be cutting b#$%es up? 

The werewolf thing, is she now depraved enough that she's no longer spending AP's to resist it? 

Does this mean Janis can take her next level in Fighter, or some sort of cutting people up class? 

Being a pretty tightly controlled (some might claim, um, wound up) individual, is she going to notice that she's a teensy bit more bloodthirsty than she (me, her conscience, thinking "Gosh, she needs to get pulled back a bit before she poisons the party.") has been explicitly trying to reign back from?


Part of me says that Ireena better start sleeping with scissors under the pillow or something, because a more aggressive Janis is a hair away from a NE Janis. Reigning in her overt aggression, and trying to give her some sort of focus other than abusing people with words, has really been the only thing I've been relying on to distinguish her from a villain. It's not like she _likes_ anyone but the bear. She feels _responsible _for the villagers, and they somewhat simplify her complicated motivations when I'm writing her, but she could just as easily be their dark overlord as some sort of folk hero.

If this keeps up I'm going to end up figuring an angle to Paladin her just to protect the world from the dark urges I've apparently wrote into her enough that just a little tipping point starts snowballing like this.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Mar 23, 2008)

[sblock=James]







			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> How _much _more aggressive should Janis be? Alignment's always been an issue for the thing... can she still vent her rages conversationally, or is she going to be cutting b#$%es up?



Janis isn't a beserker by any means, and murderous is actually the Severe level of this trait. So I would think that being more b****y than normal, and less round about it, would be clear. And I think she'd relish in the violence as well. But, its is ultimately up to you. I sort of see it as the depravity is lowering her inhibition about being aggressive, so she'd be far less indirect w/ her barbs, for example.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> The werewolf thing, is she now depraved enough that she's no longer spending AP's to resist it?



Not something I'd force (at this level, anyway). She might toy with the idea, but she still knows she'd loose her self, and being aggressive doesn't mean you've lost your sense of self preservation.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Does this mean Janis can take her next level in Fighter, or some sort of cutting people up class?



Nothing was stopping her before, though I don't think it'd be ideal. Druids can be awfully aggressive on their own w/ their weapons and or battle shapes.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Being a pretty tightly controlled (some might claim, um, wound up) individual, is she going to notice that she's a teensy bit more bloodthirsty than she (me, her conscience, thinking "Gosh, she needs to get pulled back a bit before she poisons the party.") has been explicitly trying to reign back from?



She's going to notice it, and probably the party as well. I see depravity as going mad and knowing its happening. Its a horror story, after all... folks don't escape unscathed. 

So, just remember: This stage is *mild* depravity... a strong quirk, but not debilitating yet. It gets magnified at higher depravity levels.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh, and one other thing... anyone with taint can try to fight it. They definitely know something's going wrong, even if they can't stop it immediately. Appropriate Knowledge checks or discussion with knowledgeable folks would help there.


----------



## Stormwind (Mar 23, 2008)

@stonegod: I'm just leveling Ashlyn, and I had a question regarding _smite undead_: It states 'as smite evil' so I was wondering if that would mean that you count levels in other classes that grant smite (paladin) when you are determining smite undead damage?

i.e. whether the smite undead should do:
+2 damage (counting Knight of the Raven levels only)
+8 damage (counting Paladin and Knight of the Raven levels)


----------



## stonegod (Mar 23, 2008)

Stormwind said:
			
		

> @stonegod: I'm just leveling Ashlyn, and I had a question regarding _smite undead_
> 
> +Cha to hit, +2 damage (counting Knight of the Raven levels only)



Also, when you roll a nat 20, you double this damage.

But who cares about smite: You can talk to ravens!


----------



## Stormwind (Mar 23, 2008)

Cool. Well, Ashlyn is leveled to 8. 

@stonegod: Just a quick note, I think you have the wrong total for Ashlyn's xp: 







			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> <snip>
> - Ashlyn: 28825 (Really 8th!)
> <snip>



I believe the total should be 31443xp
[15500 (Initial xp), 428 (Battle at the Crossroads), 1757 (Expedition to the Church), 720 (Surprise in the Blood), 360 (The Chase/Questions Abound), 720 (Under the Tower), 2160 (The Ecaterine Husk), 975 (Ghoul Grave), 720 (Shifter Ambush), 2160 (Jarrith's Curse), 1575 (Forest Trials), 1750 (The Summoning), 2618 (The Chapel)]


----------



## Stormwind (Mar 23, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> But who cares about smite: You can talk to ravens!



 ... Yep ... absolutely the coolest ability Ashlyn has 
Now she can finally chat with Huurn


----------



## stonegod (Mar 23, 2008)

*Stormwind* Feel free to put the correct total. Please put Koppri's stats in your sheet, and remember you cast spells as a 7th level paladin now (paladin levels + (knight levels -1)).

To get technical on the rest thing...
Jarrith, Marot, and Khensu are fatigued (they don't have rings); Ashlyn will be fatigued in two more hours as she never rested (Tessa got some rest already). However, if Janis wants to prepare spells, she'll need to rest two more hours anyway (she need 8 hours total of rest for wizard spells, +1 hour for each interruption). Not an issue for Druid spells.

And Janis' energy drain will become negative levels unless she saves (for each) in less than 24hrs.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 23, 2008)

The hit to STR and DEX shouldn't impact Marot much from a technical standpoint, since touch AC's are quite low, but he should expect to hear more 'voices' in his head and/or see more things moving that shouldn't be due to the fatigue.


----------



## Stormwind (Mar 23, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> *Stormwind* Feel free to put the correct total. Please put Koppri's stats in your sheet, and remember you cast spells as a 7th level paladin now (paladin levels + (knight levels -1)).



 I already have Korppi's stats included on Ashlyn's sheet (sblock just above her picture), or did you mean something else?

I know that Ashlyn casts spells as a 7th level Paladin, but it doesn't change anything (no extra spells, no additional spells known, and CL is still 3). Next level she gets more of everything


----------



## James Heard (Mar 23, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> And Janis' energy drain will become negative levels unless she saves (for each) in less than 24hrs.



Not much to be done about it except hate on Sacred Cows and wrongfun though. Suffice it to say that Janis has enough baggage these days that I'm not as attached to her as I once was, her days are numbered.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 23, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Not much to be done about it except hate on Sacred Cows and wrongfun though. Suffice it to say that Janis has enough baggage these days that I'm not as attached to her as I once was, her days are numbered.



Party's got the means to fix it (restoration), though they'll have to find 100gp of diamond dust (not as bad as the potential 5000 for raise dead).


----------



## Stormwind (Mar 23, 2008)

Regarding rest, I would suggest that Jarrith, Marot and Khensu stand guard whilst the rest of us get two hours of rest. Then Jarrith, Tessa and Ashlyn cast Lesser restoration spells on Jarrith, Marot and Khensu. That should leave all of us properly rested and ready for the rest of the day.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 24, 2008)

I have two Lesser Restorations left, so I can cast it on myself and another person to eliminate fatigure.

And stonegod, what is the reasoning why Ashlyn and Tessa receives more XP than the other characters for the attack in the chapel?  I'm not sure I'm following.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 24, 2008)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> And stonegod, what is the reasoning why Ashlyn and Tessa receives more XP than the other characters for the attack in the chapel?  I'm not sure I'm following.



Lower level PCs for same CR (remember, Jarrith/Marot/Janis are 8th, Tessa is 7th, and Ashlyn was fighting as a 6th level character).


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 24, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Lower level PCs for same CR (remember, Jarrith/Marot/Janis are 8th, Tessa is 7th, and Ashlyn was fighting as a 6th level character).



Ah!  Right!  Thanx!

BTW - Would you like me to post Khensu on our current Rogue's Gallery thread?  I can either add him to Jarrith's entry at the end, or create a whole new post for him at the bottom of the RG thread, if that would help?  (It might actually help me just to remind myself of the abilities that he has as a paladin/rogue/inquistor).


----------



## stonegod (Mar 24, 2008)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> BTW - Would you like me to post Khensu on our current Rogue's Gallery thread?  I can either add him to Jarrith's entry at the end, or create a whole new post for him at the bottom of the RG thread, if that would help?  (It might actually help me just to remind myself of the abilities that he has as a paladin/rogue/inquistor).



That'd be great; a new post is preferred. He's not changed since GL's old post, now that he's back to being a paladin. I'm treating him as a cohort, so he get's XP differently now.


----------



## Stormwind (Mar 25, 2008)

An alternative option regarding fatigue, if Jarrith uses his second lesser restoration on Khensu, then Tessa can use a lesser restoration on Marot and Ashlyn can use hers on herself, which should leave all of us ready to move out straight away


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Please see the bottom of my in-game post for the reaction to this latest event.  It's pretty much now a "Janis or Jarrith/Khensu" choice the group has to make because there's no longer any way the party can stay grouped as is.

If James wants to stay in the game and keep playing Janis the she is, that's cool... but my characters will drop out.  I, DEFCON 1 the player, will still stick with the game... just with a different character (like Ladreth perhaps).

Let's see what we all want to do.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 26, 2008)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Let's see what we all want to do.



A bit of the intervention here. Some clarification.

I think the party has definitely noticed something odd going on w/ our girl Janis since the last night. In fact, two other party members have also had some mental issues (and are still suffering under them... their taint has not been cleansed yet). Ashlyn's already has also began to notice something with the other two, and suspects supernatural issue is involved. Jarrith's reaction IC is understandable from his PoV. This is to clarify things in an OOC sense. Janis' current aggression is not all natural (just like Jarrith's recent paranoia and Marot's hearing voices). Such is the nature of taint.

So, I have a question for players. Are folks not enjoying that aspect of the game? If so, it can be excised.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Speaking personally... I'm just not crazy about the direction James is taking his character, that's all.  For most of the game's run, there was always sniping and conflict between Janis and Jarrith, which was fine.  It got to be a bit much at times, as I'm sure James could get just as annoyed with what I would post as Jarrith as I would with him... but we were able to "live and let live".

The problem I have now is that Janis is on a slippery slope to NPCdom, James know out-of-game that she is on a slippery slope to NPCdom, and James continues to play her almost as if he fully intends her to slip into NPCdom.  It's no longer Janis vs Jarrith with everyone else playing mediator and being able to laugh it off, it's Janis vs the party entirely.  It seems as though there's not a single thing any character can do or say that Janis won't turn about into some slight against her.  The way James is writing her... we can never win with her.  We will always be an annoying burden, and dealing with her will always be a chore.

And honestly... I just don't want to roleplay that anymore.  It's tiresome.  I was kind of hoping that over the past year we'd start coming _together_ as a group as the characters spent more time with each other, came to more of an understanding, learned to live and laugh with each other's foibles... but if anything, the party is now _even more_ split than they were at the beginning.  I'm not blameless in this regard, as whenver James would post a snipe, I'd turn around and return the volley.  But I'm just tired of it all don't want to play it that way anymore since it's obvious there's _never_ going to be a resolution.  There's no "Top Gun Maverick/Iceman finally settling their differences" event happening.  It'll only end when one of the characters kills the others.

So it's not simply a matter of removing the taint mechanic from the game... it all comes down to how James chooses to roleplay his character.  If he wants to stay his course because he finds exploring her descent into madness to be an interesting roleplay challenge... that's fine.  I have no problem with that... I'll just play another character that is okay with her the way she is.  Quite frankly I'd find it refreshing to play a character on the same side as Janis for once (assuming of course he doesn't have her turn against the new character as well).

The other option is to assume that Janis becoming an NPC is a fait accompli, because  we all know that because Janis refuses to have a Remove Curse spell cast on her, eventually Janis WILL fail a control roll and become a werewolf NPC.  It'll happen sooner or later.  And at that point it'll be James' choice whether to create and play a new character.  And if that's the case, I just want to jump to that point... because I just don't want to roleplay against the character anymore.

Anyway, that's my stance at this point in time.


----------



## James Heard (Mar 26, 2008)

Marot's been riding Janis pestering her, meddling in her decisions, accusing her of doing unestablished ills to the party for a whole day now. In fact, everyone's been doing just that, in spite of seemingly everyone BUT Janis actually succumbing to the curse and attacking other people. And Janis accepted an unsuccessful attempt already, and might be more amenable to adjustments in her goals if other people hadn't made an effort to get her back up about the whole thing.

Then there's the whole issue with Mateausz and Taint. Marot's already threatened to harm Janis, the night before. No one's backing Janis up on anything, has never backed Janis up on anything (she pretty much had to bull-head her way into giving the villagers back their dead to bury and morn over after the Witches even, which Janis saw as simply normal behavior for the "good" person she's trying to becomes) - why shouldn't she treat everyone else as being of somewhat questionable character? Janis has been attempting to make a pretty difficult transition from being of neutral of morals (and evil of methodology and association) to "get back to her roots" and engaging other people more. She _hasn't_ been particularly engaging with the rest of the party, true. But that's a lot to do with Janis treating them as if they can attend to themselves. _They _don't need a champion, and Janis isn't going to allow herself to appear weak when internally she's needing every ounce of self-control to be strong and resist her baser urges.

Then, in the castle, comes busybody Marot. Marot, a barbarian of weird magical abilities telling her what to do, even though he doesn't know anything about what's going on inside her. Marot, who threatened her. Marot, who even though he threatened _her_ is slick enough that _his_ lack of charm goes unnoticed?



			
				Marot said:
			
		

> Bear in mind that the Flame teaches all of its members how to deal with those afflicted by the lycanthropic curse. Only two options exist -- remove the taint, or kill the beast.



Yes, she's genuinely angry with Marot. "Do as I nag, or I'll get my friends (_my _friends, not yours) to kill you" isn't exactly a winning argument with the Cyran noblewoman. It's both frightening and pathetic to Janis, because it might be true and because of all people in her life her companions should know her enough to trust her. That there's no more trust without Daellin and Selase except between those of the same faith seems sad and terrifying if it's true. And that's the argument that Marot's put forward, and Ashlyn _did_ pretty much tell Janis to "clean up around here, while we holy people (good, correctly behaving people) get to our important business here with this church." She's even questioned whether or not she's good herself:


			
				Janis in Chapter One said:
			
		

> "Secrets are where dark hearts cower and blacken."





			
				Janis said:
			
		

> Frowning, Janis strides forward and holds her hand over the altar as if testing it for warmth.
> 
> "I wonder if my heart is truly black?"
> 
> Janis places her hand upon the altar.



That she didn't scream in pain or vanish in a puff of smoke is the sort of surety she seeks in herself and wishes she could proclaim to others, but it's clear that some element of her will always be suspect to the rest of the party no matter what she does to prove herself. And they're willing to kill her for it.

As far as Jarrith and Khensu goes, I really haven't promoted anymore lack of charm or disagreement than usual for Janis I think, until the Taint started to have an effect. That's what Janis was saying to Marot though:



			
				Janis said:
			
		

> *I'm just sniping and grousing at the feral and the others*, but if that cretin says one more word I'm going to find a way to feed him to the vermin that infest this place.



Yes, it's internalized. Marot's well and truly getting on her nerves. And her nerves are pretty rattled. She's got a freaky Lycan Curse she's riding, she's here at the behest of a sponsor who is obviously an agent of or in collusion with agents of the Cyran government, her fantasies of staying in Barovia after the fighting are shattered because she can't know if Mateusz has already identified her to assassins, her closest friend among her companions has already died, her longest association among her companions has died, the rest of her companions want to kill her, in last night's fight she lost her Storm Bolt. 

She has a plan, but she doesn't _trust _anyone who's left to confide the plan. Jarrith is too hot-headed, Marot wants to kill her, Ashlyn is a Cyran of unknown origin and allegiances, Tessa is too kind, Khensu too submissive... And to cap it off, there's the whole money issue. Janis needs her share of funds to make sure her plan for exiting Barovia can come about, but  while the rest of the group has distributed goods between themselves and even outsiders only the barest minimum of context of "getting Janis her share of the proceeds" has been discussed. In fact, she'd rather not involve the party at all, which is yet another thing twisting inside the woman.

Oh, and I've never met a woman yet that didn't get twice as angry at someone for a "time of the month" quip than she was originally. Maybe I'm wrong, but I consider myself irl pretty good at ticking off women. Something of a specialty of mine, you might even say.  

Anyways, a lot of Janis bitching and complaining is just that. Janis _is_ self-absorbed, even in her consideration of other people. I don't see how she's a "lone wolf" when she's been with the party steadily throughout the whole game except for when she had "druid stuff" to attend to or was doing something with the villagers. If Janis is being more pointed and snarling right now it's because I'm writing her as angry with Marot and scared, and everyone else getting some of that is mostly collateral damage


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 26, 2008)

After seeing what happened when Jarrith changed into a werewolf, Marot has simply no idea why Janis is refusing all help.

Putting others in jeopardy to be possibly killed is definitely against Marot's values and he simply cannot sit on his hands while someone toys with a lycanthropic curse - something that the Silver Flame is very sensitive to.

That, coupled with the evil voices in his head (which aren't the ones he always hears due to his "Otherworldly Whispers" feat) have given him more of a black and white view of Janis.

So Marot basically knows that Janis has been drained by the vampire's attack AND is sitting on a werewolf curse --- both of which the party could take care of, but she insists on doing nothing about either.  

So, naturally, his normally chaotic good self is exhibiting some chaotic neutral tendencies and is growing tired of the constant bitching coming from the woman.

Add to the fire that Janis has somewhat alienated herself within the party by her constant bitching and Marot is starting to wonder what exactly do we need her around for -- since she could turn on us at any minute and kill someone.

Bottom line, Marot wants Janis to rid herself of the lycan taint -- they have enough problems with a powerful vampire on their hands without worrying about a were-druid.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 26, 2008)

James, I am in no way saying what you are doing is _wrong_... your portrayal of Janis has been steadfast throughout and I've never once thought you've done anything "out-of-character".  And I admire greatly the path you are trying to take with your roleplaying, and wish that more writers on these boards would take that kind of interest in what they are writing.  The only problem is... I see myself as that same kind of writer and thus the chasm that keeps getting wider and wider between our characters is becoming too great for me to continue having fun with it.  And that's my problem... not anyone elses. 

Which is why I'm in no way shape for form making this a "he goes or I go!" kind of thing.  Quite the contrary, actually... right now I'd actually prefer to play someone who's on Janis' side.  I agree that of the Thaolist Six, you've been on the short end of the stick because we lost Daellin and Selase, and Marot and Khensu have been able to stay active for the most part.  So it seems very much like a 3-on-1 (although I've always tried to have Khensu reach out his hand to Janis even if she never really took it).

But as it's been made pretty clear that you don't want Janis to "give in" and accept the cleansing of the lycan's curse (and by extension any vampiric damage since she freaked out when aid was offered)... and stonegod made it clear that if she succumbs to the curse at some point she immediately turns Chaotic Evil and becomes an NPC... what do we have left?  Our two paladins really should not have anything to do with her because she is voluntarily stepping towards the darkness, and Marot and Jarrith are devout in their convictions such that they are trulying and honestly fighting _against_ any influence the land and taint might have on them.  And they see quite clearly that Janis is not.

And unless Janis was to have some epiphany and suddenly realize that she can accomplish her goals even while fighting against the darkness rather than embracing it... there's no connection to the group left because at this point I can't see how any of the Lawful Good characters (and by extension, the devout Marot) could willingly stay in her company... not after she pretty much threatened Marot's life.  Jarrith and Khensu most certainly cannot.  Stormwind and pathfinder will have to determine for themselves how Ashlyn and Tess would react.

So it comes down to this... either Jarrith and Khensu leave the party and I move on to play a character who doesn't mind or care if Janis keeps the curse within her... or Janis has said epiphany and extends that one olive branch to the group by voluntarily trying to cleanse herself.  The party's already extended theirs to her... they kept her around even when she refused cleansing originally, when in all honestly they probably would have kicked her to the curb... so at some point they have to feel as though they are getting something back.

Janis has every right to feel absolutely justified in her feelings... just like all of the rest of the characters are absolutely justified in theirs.  And if that means that the characters cannot adventure anymore because of it... so be it.  We'll need to work something out.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 26, 2008)

Just an clarification: If Janis *purposefully* changes into the wolf, she's an NPC. If she fails the save (which is likely; she'll run out of AP eventually), she's still in control when not the wolf. In either case, a remove curse or break enchantment will work (assuming its a full moon out and the save succeeds).


----------



## James Heard (Mar 26, 2008)

That's just it though - Janis already accepted a chance to remove the curse. Tessa blew it. (Post 1655, IC I) That's not a condemnation, just a clarification. Now Janis has _another _idea of how to handle the curse and take care of several birds with one stone. One that doesn't rely on the questionable motives (and unfortunately, regretably, abilities) of her companions. Honestly, if they're only deferring "kicking her to the curb" because Tessa failed her roll to remove the curse... I know the other character's motivations revolve more on "slaying evil" and all that, but they push into "if you're a threat to me or disagree with me, I'll slay you" with Janis more than even Janis does (until the Taint showed up). 

Marot's often been sort of a jerk to Janis though, with weird baseless assumptions like parading corpses like trophies through the village, and he's the one that _actually_ succumbed to being subverted by the forces of evil. Now he makes a threat to kill her one night and she's grievously harmed by trying to avoid him, and he continues to make an issue of it. Then she retorts back in kind, and the holy rollers _ignore_ his threat earlier to make an issue of hers. It's like she's thinking "Holy crap! I do everything right, I'm nicer to the people of the village than anyone else here is. Despite constant threat of mental abuse I've maintained my calm and sense of self. Someone threatens to *kill *me though, and I'm the bad guy for getting upset about it." 

And the problem with epiphanies in this case is that while Janis might have managed one on her own devices, now she's going to have to stop being angry at Marot enough to not consider the Curse as an option to defend herself from Marot. Marot's dangerously unsettled and weak of mind after all, besides being a barbarian with no more manners than it requires to ingratiate himself within the party. 

A lot of what I'm personally seeing as being at issue here is that people are getting tired, after months of actual time, of a situation which is only a few days old in the game. What's been years of game play has been ...weeks maybe? of game time. I've been trying to manage that and _not change too quickly_ even though I've been presupposing a bit of change in Janis to begin with (she was traveling with everyone else, after all). 

Janis isn't "voluntarily stepping toward darkness," she's recovering from a long stay in it. Daellin was a bit of comfort from her past, even if he didn't remember her. Selase's take on her bizarre religion showed that even the seemingly darkest ideologies could be rationalized into more...socially pleasant formats. A lot of the Flame people though? Judge, judge, fall from grace, and judge. She's always been lying to everyone, and the people left are the people she's least comfortable opening up to. That's why she's rebuffed attempts from the rest of the party to open up, she's not about to aid any of the inquisitors to rush to their sometimes hasty judgments and slide the dagger in. 

Sometimes it feels like Janis has just popped off her Vader mask and started her speech about everyone being lovely, and then Luke dies, and Han shows up and he doesn't want to hear about it - he'd rather cap the old guy because when is going to get a better chance? So she puts the mask back on, and dusts off the force lightning, because she WANTS to be good but she doesn't know if she wants to be punked out for trying to be good. "I NEED my evil toolbox, because without these guys will eat me alive for trying to build a good guy toolbox!"

Janis could blow over her anger at Marot very quickly though. She's even started warming up to Ireena a little since she started getting her hands dirty with cleaning up the valley.



> I'd actually prefer to play someone who's on Janis' side.



At this exact moment, I'll readily admit that "Janis' side" is pretty muddled thanks to Marot and the support of Marot by the rest of the party and the Taint. He's not quite in Mateusz's category of "Old Janis would kill him/New Janis still wants to kill him," but the general lack of trust eating away at her confidence at her new way of thinking (and, again, the Taint) are making slips of the tongue from Old Janis show up more, and New Janis doesn't exactly have a lot of experience on "how to deal with threats of murder from you close associates" while I imagine it's pretty common in the religious realms where you support a scouring of the world with darkness and eternal cold to make way for a new spring.

If Janis could just get to 9th level (without the neg levels becoming permanent!) I've been planning for her to take Leadership to hopefully knock out a cheerleader/conscience/confidant cohort. Someone that I could occasionally mouthpiece to _explain_ her to other characters, since conversations like this are all well and good but when it comes to actually writing out the dialogue it's all OOC.

To be fair, I imagine "Mistress is a Great Lady, she's just misunderstood!" speeches could get old pretty quickly, no matter how much fun they might be to write.



I don't want *anyone *to drop out. Like I've said, I've become resigned that there's a distinct possibility that Janis *might *slip at some point and go NPC or just get beat down by the rest of the party for their "LG" kicks; but I've always planned on seeing it all the way through (and then writing up an overly amorous overweight cleric with a walrus moustache and a bald spot, with designs on making sweet muffins with Ireena or something).


----------



## Stormwind (Mar 26, 2008)

Firstly although Ashlyn doesn't consider Janis a close friend, she does consider her a trusted companion, and although events of late have thrown a bit of a cloud on that, Ashlyn still considers her as such (the whole enemy of my enemy thing - Ashlyn's willing to befriend anyone who will help her fight undead). As far as the lycan curse goes, Ashlyn is strongly against Janis's decision not to have it removed but she has said her piece on that and she doesn't believe it needs repeating.
On the other hand, Ashlyn also considers Jarrith and Khensu trusted companions which puts current events in an awkward position for Ashlyn as she really wouldn't want to take sides.

As far as the party split goes, I'm still trying to figure out Ashlyn's reaction to all that ...

@James: regarding Ashlyn's allegiances, I've tried to convey it as clear as I can, but just in case I've failed to convey it clearly, I'll state it now: Although Ashlyn is of Cyran descent, her allegiances are towards the lightbringers. She cares nothing for petty and irrelevant Cyran politics (to her they are irrelevant), she is interested in destroying undead ... that's it. She's very straightforward in her allegiances to be honest.

Since Ashlyn has begun to understand the taint that is manifesting on Marot, Jarrith, and Janis is supernatural in origin, she will be actively looking for ways to combat or prevent the taint.

Regarding the whole money issue, I've been somewhat concerned with the money issue regarding making sure that everyone 'gets their fair share' (Janis isn't the only one I've been concerned about). Particularly since Ashlyn has gotten so much stuff useful to her (armour, shield, sunblade, etc ...).


_Edit: Regarding Marot's threat .. I don't know if I just read it differently than everyone else or what, but I understood it as Marot making a statement that if Janis lost control and became a werewolf, then he would attack the creature. Whilst this isn't even close to being good in Ashlyn's book (good would be trying to remove the curse in such a situation and attacking only as a last resort - very much like what Ashlyn tried with Jarrith), I didn't see it as a threat against Janis, merely as a threat against the creature she might become. Hence Ashlyn hasn't spoken out at this stage._


----------



## James Heard (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh, I know enough to not care OOC about Ashlyn's allegiances, but Janis doesn't have an OOC. I hope I've been clear that sometimes when I fuss up "What Janis would think" it's very unlike what I'd come up with in a perfectly rational, clearly explained universe. _I_ know Janis is a foul-tempered, ill-socialized witch sometimes, and I think that Janis would agree (privately, if she had anyone to discuss such things with privately). The Janis lens that sees the world isn't the real world most of the time, and that is why I find so much amusement in the character. It's like "here's the real situation and how I _should_ react to it, but Janis is going to filter it as something to do with Janis, the worse the better, and here's how she's going to swing."

Anyways, if it weren't for Mateusz cueing Janis' paranoia about Cyran agents she might not pay it much attention in any case, but he did. I mean, we're talking about _Janis_. She thinks it's _suspicious_ that Ashlyn seems so open.  Besides, unconcerned with Cyran politics? Inconceivable!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 27, 2008)

Marot's threat is as Stormwind described -- but Janis is free to interpret it however should would like.

I may have missed where Janis has described her new plan to rid herself of the lycan curse.



> Now he makes a threat to kill her one night and she's grievously harmed by trying to avoid him, and he continues to make an issue of it.




You, sir, have writing the female persona down to a "T" -- blaming Marot for being bitten by a vampire!    

Either way, Marot cannot come to grips with someone who doesn't want to help themselves.  He sees Janis as someone who is spiraling down into a pit of despair and only wants to blame others for her woes.  Ultimately, whether through battle (any hit dealing more than 10 damage now will require a control shape check) or through a lunar event, she will succumb to the curse and turn on the party and harm and kill innocents -- something which a believer in the Flame cannot stand idly by and watch.  She's a ticking timebomb, and someone will likely die when she changes.

As a player, I cannot reconcile Marot's knowledge of lycanthropes AND witnessing the awesome power of were-Jarrith with him just shrugging it off.  Being a seasoned adventurer (8th level is fairly high in power for Eberron) he has 'been around the block' enough to have red flags raising left and right that his (and/or another party member's) continued existance could be jeopardized by an 'ally'.

So at this point, to play Marot true, he would throw in with Jarrith and Khensu.


----------



## James Heard (Mar 27, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> I may have missed where Janis has described her new plan to rid herself of the lycan curse.



Janis hasn't described it. Who should she trust in the crew of people who are all deserting her in the middle of a dangerous castle full of vampires? The ones that have been lining up to deliver death threats since she talked with Mateusz? Besides, there really hasn't been a lot of time and privacy traveling with Ireena and inside a strange castle. She spent the night drinking away the bile with only the barkeeper and Urik to keep her company, then they went to the castle and announced she hadn't decided if she cared for treatment just yet...and everyone's spent the last two days with the only conversation with Janis being a fairly nonstop "you're doing it wrong/you're going to kill us all/I think you want to kill us all/I plan on killing you for the trouble you're causing me" etc. tirade. It's more or less solidified Janis' resolve even, because it's made it very clear to Janis that everyone's simply been looking for a rationalization for drawing a blade on her. That whatever loyalty Janis expressed to the group in the past was never reciprocated, especially by the "thralls of Thrane." Janis will probably feel very sad about that once she's past being completely annoyed.



> You, sir, have writing the female persona down to a "T" -- blaming Marot for being bitten by a vampire!



I _hope _I have, since I'm writing a female persona. 


> Either way, Marot cannot come to grips with someone who doesn't want to help themselves.



The whole issue is that Marot won't accept that Janis is capable of helping herself. Marot can't come to grips with someone who doesn't want Marot to help them. That's Marot who threatened to kill her? The guy who got starry-eyed in the inn and everyone had to subdue? The weird guy from the place where the demon-worshiping savages are? Marot employed by Mateusz?


> He sees Janis as someone who is spiraling down into a pit of despair and only wants to blame others for her woes.



I don't think you've been reading the same thread I have. Janis has had some fairly recent moments of dark thoughts, because the castle _isn't_ a pleasant place, but as recently as just before the journey she was in a pretty good mood. The villagers, remember? Before she had words with Mateusz. Less than two days ago, if I've got the count correct. If she's been "spiraling" it's been a pretty short one with a definite, observed cause that everyone's ignored as an opportunity to cash in on Janis' bad mood to kick her again.

If anyone's been spiraling it's everyone else. Lost paladinhood, Taint, uncharacteristic depressions at odds with the character's histories? Janis has been moving toward a cheerier, happier Janis, until a few days ago after talking with Mateusz and now again after being bitten by a vampire. Khensu and Marot can get a wild hair up their behinds and spend several days hanging out near the Castle with no one declaring their mood as "fallen down into a bottomless pit of anti-social behavior" that everyone requires a "mood intervention" hoodoo about. Again, it's the whole double-standard of behavior. The core of Marot's complaint seems to be "Janis isn't a team player!" but Janis has never deserted or failed the party. Marot has. Khensu has. Jarrith has. And now, they're doing it again. I'm sensing some projection here.


> Ultimately, whether through battle (any hit dealing more than 10 damage now will require a control shape check) or through a lunar event, she will succumb to the curse and turn on the party and harm and kill innocents -- something which a believer in the Flame cannot stand idly by and watch.  She's a ticking timebomb, and someone will likely die when she changes.



Marot thinks in terms of hit points and control shape checks? Is it Marot who's trying to tell Janis what to do, or is it S@squ@tch? 


> As a player, I cannot reconcile Marot's knowledge of lycanthropes AND witnessing the awesome power of were-Jarrith with him just shrugging it off.  Being a seasoned adventurer (8th level is fairly high in power for Eberron) he has 'been around the block' enough to have red flags raising left and right that his (and/or another party member's) continued existance could be jeopardized by an 'ally'.



Somewhere around two or three days of red flags versus years (or at least months, I don't think we nailed it down that far in the vignettes) of "going around the block" with Janis as an ally, even though Marot was always sort of a jerk to Janis (Duck, dodge, roll! Get on the other side, don't hit Feral! *Make them think Janis is the one they need to take out*, then come in from an unexpected quarter. Watch his movement, he's devilshly quick... - _from the Thaliost Station vignette_) and to Janis' friends (Marot didn't trust Selase either)? Seriously though, no one's really _asked_ Janis what's wrong in a place where she'd trust herself to answer. Everyone's been running over each other too busy _telling _her what her problem is to pay attention for that.


Whoa...maybe I am writing Janis deep in the XX's. Janis is doing the thing where she's becoming more unhappy because no one cares that she's unhappy, and the people who think they're showing they care are making her unhappy because they're not listening they're trying to fix the problem which only proves they don't care about her. Wow, it could be my mother.


----------



## Stormwind (Mar 27, 2008)

Okay, I finally figured out Ashlyn's response ...

She is using all her abilities and skill to convince people to stay together and fight undead. I'm not necessarily expecting this to work (thats entirely up to you guys), but it's the only thing thats really in keeping with what Ashlyn would do and in keeping with her goals and motivations.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 27, 2008)

So, what I see here is a lack of communication on two sides of the PCs causing the party tensions right now.
- Janis has a plan, but doesn't feel safe enough to share it.
- Not seeing this plan, others are left to assume that she does not have a plan and is risking herself and others. This especially gets at the Flamist's goat.
Complications with initial distrust and taint are mucking with things, of course.

Now, to be fair, some things that happened in thread were DM fiat: Marot's possession and Khensu/Marot guarding the Castle route (not an abandonment, more  a redeployment), Khensu's fall were not PC decisions. Jarrith's crisis of faith was, Janis' refusal to get the lycan curse removed is. I have noticed Janis coming out of her shell with the "little people", though things keep on reminding her of past.

Of course, the classic TV way to solve this in PC land is to trap you all in some time ticking death-trap where you all have to cooperate in order to survive, you rant at each other, and when you all have the epiphany the exit route magically appears.  

I'd rather avoid that. I think fundamentally the characters can work together, but recent issues all around are making that difficult. From an OOC side, I'd prefer if Janis got the lycan curse cursed ASAP cuz its a ticking time-bomb and is one of the source of PC tensions. On the other hand, it would also be nice if the Flamists actually noticed some of the good Janis has been doing---when she isn't biting your head off, that is. 

To that end, I'm going to have a few of the NPCs suggest different olive branches as Ashlyn is doing. I'm not forcing anyone to take it, but I think its the quickest way to begin to resolve things.

Oh, and I hate to remind you all of this, but Jarrith and Marot are under the _geas_ spell as part of their atonement. They *can't* leave the Castle yet---they have to find the Tome first. Well, they can, but its going to potentially hurt.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Despite all the explanations, justifications, and reasonings of why everyone's character is where he is and is going what he's doing... it doesn't change my main point in the first place.

I... DEFCON 1, the player... is tired of roleplaying against Janis.

It's as simple as that.  As the only two original players in the entire game, James and I have been roleplaying this major conflict between Jarrith and Janis the entire time... where both characters are constantly sniping and arguing with each other because both are insufferable.  But for the same reason why most DM's say "no evil characters!" in a game they try and put together... because invariably the inter-party conflict overshadows the game itself... most of my time is spent reading the insults James writes for Janis.  Either it's  things she says, or things she's thinking... usually against the other members of the party.  I'm just tired of it.  I'm tired of trying to roleplaying the inter-party conflict... regardless of whether it's justified or not.

So here's the deal... the only way I'll continue to play Jarrith is if James agrees to one simple rule... we have a truce... no more insults, verbally or thought-wise to each other or within the party.  We channel all of the character anger _outward_ to the NPCs and the game itself, rather than inward to each other... then I'll continue with Jarrith.  Otherwise I leave the game altogether, or I play a character like Ladreth, who hopefully won't get under Janis' skin and become another brunt of Janis' ire.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 27, 2008)

Understood (now). 

I would prefer we keep the original party together. That would require some toning down on the animosity between various characters then, of which I am in favor. I don't want to use DM fiat, personally; I'd prefer the players to work it out. A gentleperson's agreement as it were. I've liked the arc both Jarrith and Janis have been going through (the test of one's faith in one, the seeing that she can be a 'good' person on the other), and would like those parts to continue. Other parts can hopefully go by the wayside.

New characters is a possibility, but one I'd like to avoid. There are only so many caravan members.


----------



## James Heard (Mar 27, 2008)

The funny thing is, I've never _considered _Janis as having a major conflict with Jarrith.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 27, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> The funny thing is, I've never _considered _Janis as having a major conflict with Jarrith.



But that does not address the issue. You may not considered it, but there is the perception on Defcon's part. So, the question is will the apparent anamosity be played down? Or shall we look at a different solution?


----------



## James Heard (Mar 27, 2008)

I've been trying to figure it out. I mean whether or not I'm offended that I'm being given an ultimatum to metagame the character or else I've got to deal with the issue of being blamed for someone quitting/making a new character? I'm not sure if there's a point to writing Janis if she's suddenly not Janis, and I'm not sure if it's it's important enough to me to continue writing Janis if Janis, or maybe it's me, is causing enough friction that people are rallying in groups against her. 

The best solution for the most people is for me to drop out of the game.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 27, 2008)

Its not an ideal situation for either DEFCON nor James to drop either out of the game or out of a character (unless they are tired of the character; that's a different story). And to be clear, I'm asking that the animosity be toned down universally, not just in Janis' case.

That being said, I can see means for Janis to be less snippy without compromising her character (in my mind): Being more focused on the immediate Barovian threat and dealing with who she has to deal with for now or whatever. I realize she has the aggressive taint trait, but, just in case folks missed it, *remove curse removes taint as well*. Marot can also bury the hatchet, focusing on his need to get himself cleansed and deal with the larger issues. I do not see these things as fundamentally altering the character more than focusing on some parts differentially to others.

I have valued Jame's contribution to the game, and, as I have said, I have liked overall Janis' arc. I would like to see that to the end. I have also valued DEFCON's contributions, and as our two longest players, your input is valued. I think you can both continue to contribute, we just need to determine in what form.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 27, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> I've been trying to figure it out. I mean whether or not I'm offended that I'm being given an ultimatum to metagame the character or else I've got to deal with the issue of being blamed for someone quitting/making a new character?



That's the thing... you're not being given an ultimatum, and you're not being blamed.  I'm _voluntarily_ offering to switch characters because I myself personally do not want to play a character in constant conflict with Janis anymore.  That's all.  And I'm fine with that!    I have no problems with it... I'm sure the rest of the group has no problems with it... and it seems as though while it's not the most preferable option for stonegod I'm sure (since Janis and Jarrith are the longest-running characters in the game), it looks like he'll go along with it if we ask.  So it's no-harm, no-foul.

The only possible reason why this wouldn't work is if you feel as though you _*have*_ to have Janis be at odds with every other player character regardless of who the character is... even if I were to make a "friend" character of Janis'.  And if that's the case... then quite frankly _*I'll*_ quit.  Because that tells me that's just your particular style of roleplaying-- an "every man for himself" kind of gaming... and that kind of combative gaming is just not a style I want to play against anymore.

So that's that.  If you honestly say that you are incapable or are unwilling to play Janis in any way where she at the very least non-judgemental (if not actually somewhat nice) to any character I may make, regardless of who it is (even if the character is an out-and-out "friend" of Janis')... then I will respectfully drop the game myself.

My real preference is to be able to reach a detente with Janis and Jarrith where they tolerate each other and work towards the common goal of freeing Barovia.  But if you feel as though being asked to just tone down the direct insults to be "metagaming" or "railroading"... then swapping characters seems the only possible solution.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 28, 2008)

You know what... forget it.  I'll just keep playing Jarrith and make the decision that he will just ignore anything and everything Janis might do or say that he'd normally respond to.  I don't want to have to worry about it anymore.

I've posted in-game as such.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 28, 2008)

So, the questions now for James are:
- Are you still with us?
- And, if so, will Janis allow Tessa to try to break the lycan curse once more?


----------



## James Heard (Mar 28, 2008)

Honestly? I had sort of planned on taking the weekend to think about it. If that's taking too long then I guess I'm out.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 28, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Honestly? I had sort of planned on taking the weekend to think about it. If that's taking too long then I guess I'm out.



Just need to know you're thinking about it (weekends are slow here anyway and I'll be working). It'll be unlikely I'll update the thread until Tues anyway. I would, however, appreciate a response before then.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 30, 2008)

Would it be considered metagaming if we suggested that Tessa put on the Mantle of Second Chances if/when she tries the next Remove Curse?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Tessa wouldn't be the one making the roll- it should go to the person receiving the Remove Curse (and thus making the Will save).


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 31, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Would it be considered metagaming if we suggested that Tessa put on the Mantle of Second Chances if/when she tries the next Remove Curse?



I wouldn't say so for the same reason why it wouldn't be if Jarrith or someone cast _Guidance_ on Janis before she made the saving throw.  Although these spells and effects exist purely for a numerical effect, in-game it's all about just "putting the stars in alignment" for whatever someone might try to do.  And to help someone break a curse, any of this kind of stuff is valid tactics and not metagaming at all.

But that's neither here nor there because the issue isn't so much the saving throw itself, but rather whether James wants to keep playing the game.  And for that, we'll have to wait to see what the man himself finally decides.  I for one hope he decides to stay because I think Janis is an important part of the adventure and the group.


----------



## James Heard (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi guys,

I've decided to call it quits, probably from PbP gaming at ENWorld entirely. If I continued to run Janis I'm afraid I'd fall into the trap of making her less interesting and believable to please others in the interest of expedience. While I understand people's objections to and proponents of this though, I've come to the conclusion that while "gaming to game" is a good enough goal in itself, it's not exactly why I've decided to participate myself. 

I suppose it's always been my intention in the back of my mind to create dramatic and interesting characters that would work in or out of the framework of a game. What value _I'm_ getting out of PbP gaming isn't from having an outlet for gaming, it's from the writing itself. Obviously it's not exactly meeting the social needs of the group dynamics here at ENWorld though, something I'm much less interested in. Frankly speaking, if I were looking for more of the social aspect of gaming I'd arrange for more face to face sessions here in Florida, and I somehow lost sight of the fact that not everyone has the option and is looking for a more personal experience in their game. I miscalculated the group expectations here at ENWorld based upon my own, and for that I apologize.

I've had a lot of fun with the game for a long time, but in the end I suppose I'm really here to entertain others along with myself and if what I'm doing is less entertaining than annoying then I'd rather bow to the group consensus here at ENWorld than continually defend against it. Anyways, thanks to everyone who's made this game a great experience over the while and I hope everyone continues to have fun with it for a long time afterwards.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 31, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, but I understand and appreciate your forthrightness. Better to let us know than fade away without a word. I have enjoyed your contributions and hope you find a outlet for your writing in the future. I might suggest perhaps doing something like a Story Hour here; there is quite a community for them. Not all are game journals, though most have a gaming spin.

I've got the big mondo paper deadline today, so nothing more from me until tomorrow.


----------



## Stormwind (Mar 31, 2008)

I'll also be sorry to see you go James as I've enjoyed the challenge Janis has presented and the writing that has described her viewpoint on proceedings.

Good luck, and best wishes for your writing in the future


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 1, 2008)

Sorry to see you go James -- Janis was a good foil for the more outwardly do-gooders in the party.

I'd second stonegod's suggestion about the storyhours.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 2, 2008)

Well if James is done, this then brings up the question whether or not we've going to try and recruit again?  Do we think we need to?  Is a paladin, cleric, rogue/cleric, warlock, and paladin cohort enough to continue the adventure?  Is an Area of Effect damage dealer of some type a necessity?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 2, 2008)

The traditionalist in me misses an arcane caster of some sort with AOE goodness, whereas the kid in me enjoys the frosted side.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 2, 2008)

Still catching up after all of the deadline madness on Monday.

I'm inclined to think an AoE/more "controller" like role would be beneficial. That being said, it might strain credibility to say that one is just waiting in the caravan (not impossible, just odd). I couldn't NPC Janis long. Options as i see them:
- No recruitment. While mass battles of many minions isn't going to happen, you have no major AoE effects (Tessa can pull some, true)
- Recruit a new PC.
- Recruit someone to take over Janis. This is a thorny issue. James set the bar real high, and its like giving away someone's child. James, however, isn't coming back (which we know now, instead of later like other PCs). In a continuity sense, this is easiest.

I'm going to chew on the issue some; comments welcome. Meanwhile, expect an update later this afternoon.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 2, 2008)

I would have to agree that an arcane type caster hasn't been hiding in the caravan over the past couple of weeks -- or a local wizard has not barricaded him or herself into its house, so the introduction of a new PC like that would not make much sense.

BUT, perhaps this old evil castle had a prison or whatnot and maybe that prison held a prisoner...but with vampires flitting about, would have no reason why said possible PC would not already be turned into some undead minion....

Or Marot smacks Janis over the head with his mace and causes some sort of internal trauma that changes her personality into Snow White.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 2, 2008)

As much as the continuity would work best for someone new taking over Janis, I think s@squ@tch is right that we'd need someone to bash her over the head to change her personality to make it work.  I also don't think it's fair to James to have someone take it over since he did the honorable thing and told us he was giving it up rather than just disappearing.

That being said... as far as how we'd get a new character involved would probably need to be something like we release someone from the castle prison like s@squ@tch said, or one of the Vistani with magical ability now has nothing going on since the others were witches and were killed, or some other contrivance to get a player in.

Hard to say what is best.


----------



## James Heard (Apr 3, 2008)

I know I'm not part of the game any longer, but I was curious to see what you folks were thinking of doing too. 

Anyways, I have a suggestion: Janis abandons any pretext of aiding Mad Mateusz's plans any longer. She reincarnates a dead hero from the past to aid the party before going native and spending her time with the villagers (or going evil and letting Stonegod explore the possibilities of crunchy evil Janis goodness, which is pretty much what I'd expected was going to happen anyways.) Bringing the dead back to life would right up Janis' ego alley, especially if it involved pimping her credentials with the villagers. It allows anyone you recruit to make up just about anything they like, and Janis can do it as many times as someone extends a line of credit for to provide as many people as can be dreamed up. Seriously, if you recruited people who are itching to play troglodytes it could easily be accommodated with appropriate adjustments to the back story. They just can't have been killed by any of the things that prevent people from coming back to life (like just about everything that killed every other person in the party).


----------



## stonegod (Apr 3, 2008)

Reincarnate is interesting... until you run up onto that "dead up to a week" issue...


----------



## James Heard (Apr 3, 2008)

Details, details. She's an NPC now. She could have superpowers if it meant you guys got someone who'd enter the game fully engaged rather than "And suddenly, Biff McMercenary develops a personality and joins you on adventures!"


----------



## stonegod (Apr 4, 2008)

Ping? Waiting for where you folks are going next.


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 5, 2008)

I vote for going upstairs (stairs to the north) to try and find the Tome. Although the library could be anywhere in the castle, I would guess that it is on the upper floor (or on one of them if there are more than one).

Just a heads up for the future - I was just thinking about things, and Ashlyn may have a problem later on with you guys handing the Tome over to Mateusz. It would depend on what information is contained in the Tome, but if it details anything regarding how to create undead ... then she would rather see it destroyed than in the hands of a Karrnathi and she would most likely be quite verbal about it ... she doesn't exactly trust them and if she had her way then all Karrnathi Zombies would be destroyed as the abominations they are


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 5, 2008)

@*stonegod*: I'm not sure if you missed it earlier, but Ashlyn destroyed the body of the Karrnathi zombie using an alchemical flare stake a while ago, although she left it's equipment on the floor at the time (see here).


----------



## stonegod (Apr 5, 2008)

Noted.

And just an FYI, I *think* Ashlyn knows who Mateusz is nominally working for the (the Twelve dragonmarked houses, not Karrnath).


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 5, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Noted.
> 
> And just an FYI, I *think* Ashlyn knows who Mateusz is nominally working for the (the Twelve dragonmarked houses, not Karrnath).



 Ok ... I guess that might change her reaction a little .... she's still going to be unhappy if the tome does contain info on how to create undead - but perhaps she won't be quite so verbal then


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 5, 2008)

Group gear updated with the mace, the full plate, and the amulet that the Karrnathi Zombie was wearing. Also updated with the icon of Ravenkind.

I have also added a section for group gear that is in use by someone (not counting expendible items).


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 5, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Still catching up after all of the deadline madness on Monday.
> 
> I'm inclined to think an AoE/more "controller" like role would be beneficial. That being said, it might strain credibility to say that one is just waiting in the caravan (not impossible, just odd). I couldn't NPC Janis long. Options as i see them:
> - No recruitment. While mass battles of many minions isn't going to happen, you have no major AoE effects (Tessa can pull some, true)
> ...



If I consider the NPC's who would be mostly likely to join the fun, then I would get:
*Sir Khensu Feral* - I rather like Jarrith RP'ing him and would prefer that to remain the case even if we get another player.
*Ladreth Dorkunan*
*Sir Urik*
*Adalstan d'Cannith* - I prefer him to remain in town as a resource for us
*Ireena* - Maybe a good option since she's already travelling with the party
*Vincent Korr d'Deneith* - If we can remove his taint and convince him to work with us (particularly Khensu)

Disclaimer: comments above are just my thoughts 

But seriously speaking, I would see Ireena a good option to join since she is already with us ... dunno if there are any nasty DM plots that would require that she be an NPC though ..

As far as useful/desirable classes for new characters ... I think that anything that can deal lots of damage fairly consistently would be great - Ladreth and Daellin were both great like that.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 6, 2008)

Stormwind said:
			
		

> I vote for going upstairs (stairs to the north) to try and find the Tome. Although the library could be anywhere in the castle, I would guess that it is on the upper floor (or on one of them if there are more than one).



I assume you mean the small stair from the Chapel, not the large one near the entry?


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 6, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> I assume you mean the small stair from the Chapel, not the large one near the entry?



 Yep, the stairs going up from the Chapel.


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 7, 2008)

@*stonegod*: Just a quick question ... the stone walls of the castle, are they at least 1ft thick? I'm assuming they are, but figured it's best to check (with regards to whether Ashlyn's detect undead will penetrate the walls ... I figure it should penetrate the doors as I seriously doubt that wooden doors are more than 3ft thick).

_Edit: Nevermind, I found your earlier comment regarding detect spells and the stone walls of the castle. _


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 7, 2008)

According to the info stonegod posted earlier (in the "Cannons of the Knittes of the Ravven"), the *Icon of Ravenloft *affects ones ability to turn undead. Assuming that it only helps on turn undead attempts and not on other abilities that use turn undead, then I figure Tessa would be more likely to be able to use it to good effect given that I'll be willing to bet we'll see a lot more undead in these halls.


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 7, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> He looks at the lady paladin and shrugs his shoulders.
> 
> "The only ones with the power to turn the undead would be Jarrith or Tessa."
> 
> "So it would not make sense for any of the rest of us to carry the icon."



I believe Ashlyn already directed her words towards Jarrith and Tessa:


			
				Stormwind said:
			
		

> Ashlyn then turns to speak to Jarrith and Tessa, "The Icon of Ravenloft ...


----------



## stonegod (Apr 8, 2008)

Heads up: I'll be on travel Weds to Monday next week. I'll be checking, but I'll probably loose a day each way and won't be able to post much during daylight hours, methinks.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 9, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Heads up: I'll be on travel Weds to Monday next week. I'll be checking, but I'll probably loose a day each way and won't be able to post much during daylight hours, methinks.



Good news and bad news:
- Good: I'm not going an travel, so no delays due to that. 
- Bad: I'm not going because I'm sick, so maybe delays due to that. 
Oh, and congrats again to new father DEFCON!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you sir!  I'm home for three weeks (or really 2 1/2 weeks at this point), but that shouldn't really impact my PCing at all.

My DMing for the other game will be a little more difficult though, what with all my D&D books in my desk drawer at the office.


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 10, 2008)

@DEFCON: Congrats on becoming a father. I speak from my own experiences when I say that a child is a most wondrous thing. Our daughter is almost two months old and I treasure every moment I spend with her.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 10, 2008)

Well, at least now we can start to expect weekend postings from you....


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 10, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Well, at least now we can start to expect weekend postings from you....



True enough.  At least for a little while.


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 11, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Khensu looks through the archways onto a grand landing some feet below, down some stairs. The landing is covered in frescos, their faded lines depicting the mountain that supports the castle as it is attacked by armored forces on horseback. The stairs at Khensu's feet join its twin near twin alcoves, the alcoves containing a suite of armor covered with dark stain, poised as if in battle and holding a mace designed like a curved dragon head. Below, the landing empties into a grand stair that twists away, likely joining the large entry below.
> 
> [Just in case it is hard to see, three exists are clearly visible: The double doors you entered through, the stairs where Khensu stands, and a smaller door down the east wall.]



@*stonegod*: Just to check that I understand this correctly, there are only three ways to go from here:
- down the large staircase by Khensu to the landing
- back the way we came
- the small door on the east wall

Is that right?

... and then if I'm not completely confused, then there is still the following to explore:
- staircase in the southern alcove of the chapel
- staircase going down on the ground floor (down the corridor from where we met the lord of the castle ... and where he went when he left us in the dining room)


----------



## stonegod (Apr 13, 2008)

Stormwind said:
			
		

> @*stonegod*: Just to check that I understand this correctly, there are only three ways to go from here:
> - down the large staircase by Khensu to the landing
> - back the way we came
> - the small door on the east wall
> ...



All of the above is correct.


			
				Stormwind said:
			
		

> - staircase going down on the ground floor (down the corridor from where we met the lord of the castle ... and where he went when he left us in the dining room)



Partially correct. You saw a stair, but you think it goes upwards and downwards, not just down.


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 16, 2008)

Just to give everyone insight into Ashlyn's actions:
She is very surprised and slightly disappointed at Jarrith's and Khensu's reaction, given that only a week ago, they swore to uphold the lightbringer values when they joined the lightbringer guild. As the one who accepted them into the guild and taught them secrets of the guild (Jarrith in particular with cleric/rogue substitution levels), Ashlyn *feels* a responsibility for them and she does not look favorably on *not* destroying undead whenever possible.
She can understand that given their long term relationship with Marot, that they will support his actions as they are doing now .... she just doesn't like it.
However, if the others leave this room without killing the undead, or if they even seem to consider it, then Ashlyn might have to ask some serious questions, particularly of Jarrith and Khensu.

Finally, although Ashlyn is (reluctantly) willing to delay killing the undead whilst the others talk (or do whatever they plan to do), she will not willingly leave this room without destroying the undead.


_Disclaimer: This is not to force anyone into any action or other, this is just a FYI of what is going through Ashlyn's mind and how she will react._


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 16, 2008)

Marot's interest in the macabre group in front of him is to get as much information out of them as possible before frying them all with some positive energy.


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 16, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Marot's interest in the macabre group in front of him is to get as much information out of them as possible before frying them all with some positive energy.



 I guessed that .... but Ashlyn doesn't know what Marot's up to


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 16, 2008)

Well let's be fair here, Stormwind... our actions have covered all of three seconds thus far.  It might be a little premature for Ashlyn to assume what Jarrith, Marot, and Khensu are planning to do (like leave the room without killing the undead), and get all defensive about it.

Besides which... just cause S@S and I posted first, doesn't mean we automatically get to control how the scene goes.  If you were to immediately go ahead and attack the undead there is nothing stopping you, and we'd obviosly join in on it.  You don't need to defer to us just because we posted first.  

In any event... I have a feeling that once the scene continues for more than a few seconds, we'll be getting to the undead-killing that Ashlyn is looking for soon enough.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 16, 2008)

DEFCON's got a point, only 6ish seconds have passed. Of course, Ashlyn's a bit militant when it comes to undead, so I understand that as well. That's why I asked for everyone's action before moving the scene forward: I then meld them together into a gestalt. So, *right now*, Marot and the rest are not attacking. Might change later.


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 16, 2008)

True, true .... I'm just trying to convey Ashlyn's militant attitude towards undead and still let others in the group try other stuff (like diplomacy), hence my post above of Ashlyn's viewpoint.

I figure that posting this sort of motivation/thoughts thing in the OOC thread helps all of us players in understanding where each of the other characters are so that we can hopefully rationalize things for the characters to keep the group working smoothly and well together.
Does this help you guys too or is it just distracting you?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 16, 2008)

It's not that it doesn't help... it's that (from my, DEFCON 1's, point of view) it's not really necessary.  I have a pretty good idea how Ashlyn will react to things (as I do to all the party members), so the need to get us "all on the same page" right off the top doesn't seem needed.  Whatever it is you choose to have Ashlyn do, I'll be able to run with it and work around it.  

In fact, that's how I prefer these kind of games to go... characters making strong choices, and then the rest of the group accepting, justifying, and heightening the action (this is the improv performer in me).  There's nothing worse that some event coming up and every player then posting a "wait and see" attitude because they don't want to offend the rest of the group, step on anyone's toes, or make a choice that might get themselves into trouble.  Although that's great for supposed party harmony... it's death for the game itself because the action slows to a crawl as everything gets "negotiated" before a decision is made.

It should be quite obvious by now that I'm a definite "shoot first, ask questions later" kind of player... opening doors without bothering to ask "is everyone ready?" and waiting for all responses in the affirmative.  Let's all just "do stuff" and let the chips fall where they may.  It's a much more organic and lively type of playing, and makes for more interesting fallout when things don't go exactly as planned.


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 18, 2008)

Once again regarding group gear, we are starting to accumulate quite a bit, and we should probably sell most of it once we get back to town as we will need the money soon enough.

For instance, Ashlyn would like to put in a request for 4500 gold from the groups funds so that she can awaken both the sunblade and the symbol. I figure this will be a fun aspect of Ashlyn to RP ... her in a somewhat uncomfortable social situation with a group of people she is coming to think of as friends  
(_Note: I feel a bit awkward as a player with Ashlyn asking for so much, especially when she has already received so much already in comparision to everyone else. The only thing that counters that is the fact that there doesn't seem to be a whole heap else available to spend money on_).

I was also thinking a little about our options regarding 'shopping' and I realized that we might have a third possibility that we haven't contemplated previously (the first two being Bildrath and the caravan). The possibility for the third option would be the Visanti. As they are somewhat gypsy-like and they seem to travel outside of the valley, then perhaps they would be a possibility for trading, or buying stuff that we can't otherwise obtain. Anyway ... just a thought that might be worth looking into.

If the rest of you would take a look through the list below and let me know if there is anything that you could use IC. For instance, only Ashlyn and Marot are wearing cloaks which would means that Jarrith, Khensu, Tessa, or Janis could all use the mantle ...[sblock=Group equipment]The haversack containing the group gear is currently being carried by Ashlyn
Handy Haversack (Group) [5 lbs][2000 gp]
- Composite (+2) longbow x4 (Group)
- light crossbow x4 (Group)
- bolts x20 (Group)
- Masterwork greatsword x4 (Group)
- ?Tainted? magical mace (Group)
- +1 dagger (Group) [1 lbs][2302 gp]
- dagger x2 (Group)
- Mantle of second chances (Group)
- Iron bracers of armour +2 (Group)
- magical full plate (Group)
- magical amulet (Group)
- Potion bracer x2 (Group)
- Elixir of Vision (Group) [- lbs][250 gp]
- Silver nibbed pen (Group)
- Set of gem studded gold cufflinks (Group)

Group gear in use:
- [Partially awakened Symbol of Ravenkind] (Order of the Raven - Ashlyn)
- +2 greatsword (Group - Khensu) [8 lbs][8350 gp]
- Milosh's wand (Group - Tessa) (CL 5 Magic Missile; 40 charges)
- Danovich's Journal (Group - Jarrith)
- Tome of "Cannons of the Knittes of the Ravven" (Order of the Raven - Tessa)
- Icon of Ravenloft (Order of the Raven - Tessa)

Ashlyn also has the letter of credit from the expedition for the group, and for herself, both of which can be used as necessary:
Paper (Note of credit from the caravan for the group) (Group) [- lbs][2270 gp]
Paper (Note of credit from the caravan for Ashlyn) [- lbs][373 gp]
[/sblock]

_Edit: We will also need to identify a few items (Full plate, amulet, mace) ..._


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 18, 2008)

Release the hounds!!!!


----------



## stonegod (Apr 18, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Release the hounds!!!!



The vampiric Nessian Warhounds?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 18, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> The vampiric Nessian Warhounds?




More like a female lightbringer/knight of the raven from Cyre.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 18, 2008)

Update likely tomorrow, not tonight.  Preparing for our local 4E playtest tonight.


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 21, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Lief, seeing the violence in the room and to his papers, lets out a horrendous screech, and reaching for something on the other side of the desk, pulls forth a ancient looking greatsword. The man takes a swing at the impertanent paladin, and while the weapon clangs off of the shifter's armor, the force of the blade is significant.



I just wanted to check, but unless I'm missing something, shouldn't Jarrith and Khensu get an AoO when Lief picks up the weapon (Since he is picking it up from the desk rather than drawing the weapon)?

Unless I'm missing something this would be the 'Pick up an item' action from the Combat actions, which does provoke an AoO.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 21, 2008)

The sword was next to/leaning on the table and thus close at hand, not buried and difficult to get at. Thus, it is more of a draw a weapon action, not a pick up an item.


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 24, 2008)

@stonegod: I just want to check, but can Ashlyn use a swift action to command her raven to harry at the same time as she does a readied attack?


----------



## stonegod (Apr 24, 2008)

Stormwind said:
			
		

> @stonegod: I just want to check, but can Ashlyn use a swift action to command her raven to harry at the same time as she does a readied attack?



You can make a swift action whenever you can make a free action, so yes she can direct her raven.


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 24, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> You can make a swift action whenever you can make a free action, so yes she can direct her raven.



 Cool ... then she does


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 28, 2008)

Added the following to the group gear (as always, If anyone wants to take anything, then just let me know and add it to your character sheet):

- magical ancient greatsword (Group)
- magical ancient chain shirt (Group)
- Scroll of restoration, break enchantment, and remove disease (Group)


I have put the scroll into the haversack temporarily, but I would suggest that someone else takes the scroll ... perhaps Tessa, Marot, or Jarrith?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 28, 2008)

Stormwind said:
			
		

> Added the following to the group gear (as always, If anyone wants to take anything, then just let me know and add it to your character sheet):
> 
> - magical ancient greatsword (Group)
> - magical ancient chain shirt (Group)
> ...




I'd recommend either Jarrith or Marot take the scroll, in case Tessa is occupied or unavailable at the time.

Whats with all the magical greatswords in this place?? Seems like everyone has one.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 28, 2008)

I'd recommend Marot take it, since he's ranged and thus less likely to get dropped as often as Jarrith is.  Better to have it in the posession whose more likely to remain on his feet.


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 28, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> I'd recommend either Jarrith or Marot take the scroll, in case Tessa is occupied or unavailable at the time.
> 
> Whats with all the magical greatswords in this place?? Seems like everyone has one.





			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> I'd recommend Marot take it, since he's ranged and thus less likely to get dropped as often as Jarrith is. Better to have it in the posession whose more likely to remain on his feet.



I agree that it would make sense not to have all our eggs in one basket, and as DEFCON mentioned, Marot would seem to be the most logical choice.

Remember that someone still needs to use _read magic_ (or make a DC25 _Spellcraft_ check) to decipher the scroll.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 28, 2008)

Marot could use his UMD skill to try and decipher it (DC30 -- with a +15 modifier -- so only a 25% chance).  But it might not work as well as say, Janis casting _Read Magic _ for us.

Or he could try and use his Spellcraft (+8 to decipher scrolls vs. DC25, so only a ~15 % chance)



> Decipher a Written Spell
> This usage works just like deciphering a written spell with the Spellcraft skill, except that the DC is 5 points higher. Deciphering a written spell requires 1 minute of concentration.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 28, 2008)

However we end up identifying the scroll, that Restoration may get used pretty quick to bring Janis back up to par- if she is willing to accept further meddling.  And Tessa may be able to identify the items one per day(starting tomorrow if we live that long)...


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 29, 2008)

I don't know if anyone else wears a chain shirt, but Marot has no interest in it, since his death ward property is lookin' reeeaaaallll good right now.  (props to Isida at PC creation)


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 29, 2008)

Regarding armor, the group is currently equipped with the following:
Jarrith: +1 mithril chain shirt
Khensu: +2 flametouched iron breastplate
Janis: +1 leather armor
Ashlyn: +1 full plate, +1 heavy shield
Tessaryl: +1 mithril shirt, +1 darkwood heavy shield
Marot: +1 death ward chain shirt

... and in the group gear we currently have:
Iron bracers of armour +2 (Group)
magical ancient chain shirt (Group)
magical full plate (Group)

So I would guess that if the chain shirt is +2 or better then perhaps Jarrith or Tessa might be interested in it. Regarding the full plate, Ashlyn is unlikely to change her current armor (which has the embossed ravens on it) due to her new responsibilities as a knight of the raven. I don't know if Khensu would be interested in the full plate either given his attachment to the flametouched iron he currently wears.


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 29, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> As the smoke clears, the group is left with several options: Search the records, up the spiral stairs at the end of the hall past the room, down from there, or try their luck with the stair from the Chapel.



Concerning our current options, Ashlyn will suggest that we go up the spiral stairs at the end of the hall and explore the next floor up (The library has got to be somewhere ).
At the moment I'm waiting for DEFCON to post Khensu's actions/reactions before Ashlyn says anything else.


On other news, Marot mentioned that: 







			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "I say we head to the very top of the castle and then work our way down."



Whilst Ashlyn might agree with this idea in principle, I think her more practical nature might suggest that they proceed slowly and cleanse the castle bit by bit ... after all we have already cleared a part of it of the creatures that inhabit it and the more dangerous creature (the vampire that doesn't register as an undead) is much more of a concern and might require more extreme methods to deal with.

Thus we would be looking at the following events:
 find the library -> find the tome
 head back to the village ... possibly deal with the infected dennith guard 
(also a good time to order any work we need done from the caravan's artificer's)
(possibly complete ritual for symbol ... could also wait until our return to the castle chapel)
 find and visit the three fanes -> do whatever it is that we have to do
 return to the village and resupply before heading back to the castle 
(and pick up any work that we ordered from the caravan's artificer's)
 return to the castle
(find the crypts -> awaken the sunsword)
(jump through any other hoops that we need to in order to do what we have to do)


----------



## stonegod (May 1, 2008)

FYI: Work is going to be quite busy between now and next Weds (grading, reviews, etc.), so slower updates.

I'm going to assume the majority is for up the stairs near the steward's office? I have only one vote (Khensu's) the other way.


----------



## Stormwind (May 2, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Jarrith spends some time examining the records, and discovers a few things. <snip>



*@DEFCON:* Does Jarrith mention his discoveries about the financial records to the rest of the group?


I've also added the coins Jarrith found to the group gear.


*@s@squ@tch:* Since it seems that everyone is of similar mind regarding the scroll, could you add the following equipment to Marot's sheet:
- Scroll of restoration, break enchantment, and remove disease (Group)


----------



## stonegod (May 11, 2008)

Ping...


----------



## Stormwind (May 20, 2008)

Added the Tome of Strahd to the group gear.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 23, 2008)

I have been unable to find a lot of free time lately, so I apologize to those whose games I am playing in or those in games I am running.  I hope to get caught up this weekend.


----------



## Stormwind (May 23, 2008)

Will be away traveling for the next 3 days. Won't have internet until Sunday evening.


----------



## stonegod (May 23, 2008)

Noted. Still waiting for Marot (maybe Tessa), and its a big weekend in USLand as well.


----------



## stonegod (May 28, 2008)

OOC: Update likely tomorrow. Been trying to finish up my RL 2.5 year AoW campaign before all my  players leave, so this week has been busy.


----------



## Stormwind (Jun 1, 2008)

heh ... Jarrith gets his own special condition ... but it doesn't do anything 

(See the orange circle in the picture in the IC post here)


----------



## stonegod (Jun 1, 2008)

Stormwind said:
			
		

> heh ... Jarrith gets his own special condition ... but it doesn't do anything
> 
> (See the orange circle in the picture in the IC post here)



I thought I got rid of that. Orange means "super cool". Until it doesn't.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 2, 2008)

Dude!  If I had known we would be groovin' to the Dead, Tessa would have worn her tie-dye armor...


----------



## stonegod (Jun 6, 2008)

Sorry for the delay; probably try posting on Sat/Sun when the site recovers. Things have been a bit hectic here, but such is life.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah, no kidding.  ENWorld has been sloooooooooow to log in for the past week or so.  I have no idea what kind of event might be happening right now that could generate this much traffic!  Hmm!


----------



## stonegod (Jun 6, 2008)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, no kidding.  ENWorld has been sloooooooooow to log in for the past week or so.  I have no idea what kind of event might be happening right now that could generate this much traffic!  Hmm!



I think its that 5th edition announcement that just made...


----------



## Stormwind (Jun 12, 2008)

@*stonegod*: Just a quick question: 

Would you allow combining a _Smite Undead_ and a _Smite Evil_ in the same attack?

Basically both Smites only require a melee attack to apply and they don't seem to be mutually exclusive ...


----------



## stonegod (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd say no, only because it would call it out as being stackable (Hunter of the Dead PrC says they stack for its ability). The +Cha wouldn't stack anyway (same bonus).


----------



## stonegod (Jun 15, 2008)

OOC: S@s, just a heads up: I'm taking over Marked by Destiny to get it finished over in LEB.

For the rest, I'll be on travel M-R. I'll try to post, but no guarantees on how often.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 25, 2008)

Okay, we're out of the Castle. But I have a feeling we'll be going back... 

Now that we're out, any thoughts from the group on replacements? There is no *proper* blaster/controller character now that I'll be writing Janis out. Tessa can fill that roll, but it conflicts with healing duties as well. I'm open to suggestions before I try to recruit.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 25, 2008)

I'd love to see an arcane caster of some sort, but the problem which has been present for quite some time has been difficulty in introducing such a new pc.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 25, 2008)

I also think a wizard would be a good idea.  As far as how to introduce them... at this stage in the game I think the easiest thing to do would be to come up with the basic plotline for the character ourselves, then open up recruitment to whomever is willing to play said character (but allow them to build the character's crunch themselves).  So we say something like "this spellcaster was a member of Madam Eva's band of gypsies but decided to leave when he/she discovered that many of his/her gypsy fellows led the double life as witches".  Then the player who gets selected can take that premise and build the character.  So it's almost like taking over an NPC, but without having a full background plotted already (like Ashlyn was for example).  And stonegod could even come up with a couple different character concepts for potential wizards in the area to give a bit more selection.  Whatever would work best for him.

As far as what the party should do now that we've left the castle... the negative levels and such will be fixed after a night's rest I imagine (ad Tessa and Jarrith can pray for the right spells).  I do think that we may not want to return to the village straight away, if for no other reason that if we arrive and Ochem discovered we did get the tome, he may demand it from us before we've had a chance to read and examine it.  I have a feeling the caravan is looking to get the hell out of Dodge as soon as possible, and excuses for not giving the tome over right away will probably fall on deaf ears.

So my thought is to perhaps camp out for at least one night (perhaps in the same place on the long road that Khensu and Marot did when they were both still NPCs).  We take as much time as we need to read the tome and find out what the three fanes are that we need to destroy.  When we think we've wrung the book out of all pertinent information, then we return to the village to hand it over, plus fix our equipment, wash up, etc. etc.  Then we can decide where we go from there after that.

Other thoughts?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 25, 2008)

Another idea to throw out for an arcane caster could be the appearance of a relative of the body we found in the underground grave that was wearing the bracers and carrying the wand (that tessa has)..... just fodder for thought.  

Or perhaps someone locked up/imprisoned/recently woke up in the castle.

Either way, the tome needs to be studied by all of the pc's.  Plus, we have to make sure the negative levels are dealt with and rest up.  

Will the caravan leave once they get the tome?  Is that basically all that is keeping them here?  

At some point, perhaps before we go to the village, we have to deliver Madam Eva's daughter and figure out why exactly she was in the castle, and is this Lord she speaks of is the _same_ Lord that Ireena and we have met.

Plus, Marot is still pondering why the undead singer was not hostile towards sleeping beauty -- perhaps the singer was acting as a guardian?  If so, this is more evidence of Lord Sergei being in league with undeath.... vampires, undead singers....


----------



## stonegod (Jun 25, 2008)

I have a few thoughts for possible backstory for a caster, but any suggestions are welcome.

Madam Eva != Gertrude's Mom. That's Mad Mary.

The goal of the Twelve's Expedition was to retrieve the Tome. Considering the losses seen so far, it is a good guess that they will try to leave once that have it. of course, trying and doing are two separate things.

Other places to camp out:
- The now abandoned Lysaga Hill
- The (probably) now abandoned farmhouse of Katrina and the other cult worshipers
- The Vistanti camp is a possibility


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 25, 2008)

Completely missed Madam Eva/Mad Mary difference.  

Has the party met Mad Mary?  If so, where?


----------



## stonegod (Jun 25, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Completely missed Madam Eva/Mad Mary difference.
> 
> Has the party met Mad Mary?  If so, where?



Yes; she bothered Janis and the rest of the party. There's a link in the IC thread where I mentioned Gertrude (points to here) and she's mentioned in the Dramatis Persona post (along w/ a bunch of other stuff).


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 26, 2008)

Agree with those voting for some form of arcane caster- Tessa can fill one role, but not both, and casters are usually easier to recruit.

Agree with the need to go somewhere *not town*, until we peruse the tome.  Tessa is not, in fact, entirely convinced they ought to hand it over anyways- it seems like we might need it.

Hopefully the lost levels issue will work out.  Tessa isn't far from fourth level spells- but if she fails her saves, that will drop her own level way back, and we only have one real Restoration scroll.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks stonegod for the links!




I especially liked the cameo appearance:



> "What a week, huh?" Ithiken grins weakly at Daellin, trying to engage him. "You know... you've never said your piece about what we're doing. What do you think? Once we find this Tome of Strahd we're looking for, are you sticking around? I'm willing to bet that once the caravan arrives and we then hand off the tome to them, they'll head back out. You going to go with them? Or you going to stick around?"


----------



## Stormwind (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm not fussed with what type of character we recruit. Basically any form of damage dealer/controller would be needed, not necessarily an arcane caster.

As far as the plan for the immediate future, I think we need to rest up somewhere before going into town, so as to read the tome, if nothing else, but this could simply be a 2-3 hour stop on the side of the road. Of course it depends on just what time of day it is as we leave the castle.

Regarding the tome, Ashlyn's opinion would be that it 'belongs' to the living descendant of the family that owned the castle. Since she has seen no evidence of a living descendant, ('Lord Sergei' is suspect) and since she has seen no other indication to the contrary, she considers it treasure, and since it is the object that Jarrith, Khensu, Marot, and Janis were after, she considers it to 'belong' to them.
*However*, Ashlyn may have a personal opinion regarding the tome once she knows what it contains. For example if (as I suspect) it contains information about the creation of undead, then she is likely to be fairly outspoken about destroying the book. Of course, she will respect that the actual disposition of the book will be up to the Thailost Four (Jarrith, Khensu, Marot, and Janis), but in such a situation she will attempt to convince them of her perspective.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 28, 2008)

Is Katrina's farmhouse outside of the village proper?  Of the places stonegod mentioned, I think that might be the best (a roof plus bedding in the hayloft for a more comfortable rest and less likely to be seen).

I'm not so sure about going back to the Hill or the Vistanti camp... I'd rather just camp on the side of the road over both those options.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 28, 2008)

DEFCON 1 said:


> Is Katrina's farmhouse outside of the village proper?  Of the places stonegod mentioned, I think that might be the best (a roof plus bedding in the hayloft for a more comfortable rest and less likely to be seen).



It is outside town... its where the crazy old man was.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 29, 2008)

Right.  Then that would be my vote.  Camp out inside the barn or something.  Shelter, a little comfort, and away from prying eyes.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 2, 2008)

I'll give Stormwind and opportunity to respond before moving on.

On another note, I've posted the new recruitment thread.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 3, 2008)

I like the character foundations you gave to introduce the new player.  They make good sense and all three are very interesting concepts.  It should be easy to design a very cool character with those foundations.

That being said... $20 bucks says that 4 of the first 5 respondents ask to design a character concept that in no way matches the three suggestions.

[sarcasm]Because their "original" background is always *so* much better and more interesting than the ones they're requested to use.[/sarcasm]


----------



## stonegod (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm curious how long its going to be until I see a bite. Long running games tend to fill slowly, and I've put enough hurdles up that it may discourage folks. *And* its a big weekend in the States. We'll see....

But I wouldn't take that bet...


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 3, 2008)

My money is on an off-the-wall race of a class that is not listed, with all sorts of homebrew rules and features.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 3, 2008)

Who doesn't like XP? This is for the fight with Lief and the other one.
- Tessa : 945+630=1575
- Ashlyn, Jarrith, and Marot: 720+480=1200

Totals:
- Marot: 32129 (8th still) 
- Jarrith: 32808 (8th still)
- Ashlyn: 32643 (8th still)
- Tessa: 28710 (*8th level*)
*Everyone:* Please put your XP in your post (near the character's name is best). Make sure I have the totals right!

*pathfinderq1* Let me know when you've leveled Tessa (and how you do so).


----------



## Stormwind (Jul 3, 2008)

My apologies for the delay in posting ... Ashlyn's post coming up now

Hmmm .... Not sure that I would take that bet either, although I'd be more generous and guess 3/5 rather than 4/5.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 3, 2008)

This holiday weekend will be very busy, but I'll get Tessa updated as soon as I can.  Next level will be Cleric 7, to have access to 4th level spells, and her ability increase for 8th level will be to Wisdom.  More info to come, hopefully soon.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 3, 2008)

pathfinderq1 said:


> This holiday weekend will be very busy, but I'll get Tessa updated as soon as I can.  Next level will be Cleric 7, to have access to 4th level spells, and her ability increase for 8th level will be to Wisdom.  More info to come, hopefully soon.



Don't sweat it. Have fun!


----------



## Stormwind (Jul 4, 2008)

stonegod said:


> Who doesn't like XP? This is for the fight with Lief and the other one.
> - Tessa : 945+630=1575
> - Ashlyn, Jarrith, and Marot: 720+480=1200
> 
> ...



Ashlyn's xp looks correct. Character sheet post updated.

Looking forward to 9th level .... only 3357xp to go


----------



## stonegod (Jul 4, 2008)

Stormwind said:


> Ashlyn's xp looks correct. Character sheet post updated.
> 
> Looking forward to 9th level .... only 3357xp to go



You spent so long at 6th, don't you want to be 8th for a while?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Tessa should be all set for her level 8 update.  Went with Cleric 7, ability increase to WIS (to 18), skill points to Concentration, Spellcraft,  and Knowledge  (arcana, history, and religion).   BAB goes up 1, no change to saves, caster level up 1 for cleric  spells  (and dragonmark powers, since this is an even-numbered level).   More importantly, added 4th level spells- once we get back into town where she can poach material components, she will have access to Restoration and Divination (both of which might be useful).

TO ALL: While we were camped, Tessa would have used her daily Identify domain spell on one of the newly-acquired magical items- does anyone have any votes as to which one?


----------



## Stormwind (Jul 4, 2008)

pathfinderq1 said:


> TO ALL: While we were camped, Tessa would have used her daily Identify domain spell on one of the newly-acquired magical items- does anyone have any votes as to which one?




*Unidentified Group gear*
- magical ancient greatsword (Group) [8 lbs]
- Tainted? magical mace (Group) [8 lbs]
- magical ancient chain shirt (Group) [25 lbs]
- magical full plate (Group) [50 lbs]
- magical amulet (Group)

As things stand, I think the amulet has the most possibilty of being useful to someone in the group, so I would suggest that Tessa identify that first. (The magical armors and weapons would have to be pretty powerful for someone in the group to swap out their existing equipment).


----------



## stonegod (Jul 5, 2008)

Stormwind said:


> *Unidentified Group gear*
> - magical ancient greatsword (Group) [8 lbs]
> - Tainted? magical mace (Group) [8 lbs]
> - magical ancient chain shirt (Group) [25 lbs]
> ...



I'd be easier for me to ID stuff if I know where you go them...


----------



## Stormwind (Jul 6, 2008)

stonegod said:


> I'd be easier for me to ID stuff if I know where you go them...



Here's a breakdown of where we found the gear:

*Unidentified Group gear*
_From the undead corpse in the chapel_
- Tainted? magical mace (Group) [8 lbs]
- magical full plate (Group) [50 lbs]
- magical amulet (Group)
_From Lief the bookkeeper_
- magical ancient greatsword (Group) [8 lbs]
- magical ancient chain shirt (Group) [25 lbs]
Hopefully that helps


----------



## Stormwind (Jul 8, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> [Volo's hits; all damage negated by DR; Ashlyn hits for *13 before significant DR*]





			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Damage Reduction (Su): A vampire has damage reduction 10/silver and *magic*.



Ouch ... Not just immune to sunlight, but their DR isn't bypassed by magical weapons - These new improved vampires are nasty!!!
(Bront's comment in your sig is looking for and more apt stonegod  )

Well .... time for something that hopefully can hurt them then .... lay on hands


----------



## stonegod (Jul 8, 2008)

Dem's the rules, I just enforce them gleefully.


----------



## Stormwind (Jul 8, 2008)

stonegod said:


> Dem's the rules, I just enforce them gleefully.



Yeah ... I noticed ... especially the *gleefully* part 

Still, I have to admit, that's a large part of what makes this adventure so much fun ... at least for me - the fact that you so obviously enjoy inflicting these challenges upon us


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, people must have something against arcane types, and I am definitely noting a current trend towards shifter druids of all types!  There seems to be one in almost every game I am in!

So, shifter druid or artificer...  Should be an interesting addition.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 12, 2008)

Considering we're down to only four players (with five characters), I'd even be okay with taking both of them if their character backgrounds and designs were up to snuff.  You never know when someone's gonna drop.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 13, 2008)

Actually, Evo's planning and archivist, last I heard. Pending final approval by me.


----------



## Stormwind (Jul 17, 2008)

A warm welcome to *renau1g* and *EvolutionKB*.

*@renau1g, EvolutionKB*: While the location of most material is quite obvious (due to stonegod's nice layout and interlinking of the three threads), there are a few things that it might be good for you to know:

Group loot: I am currently keeping track of the various loot that the group has accumulated. This can be found in an sblock at the very bottom of my character sheet in the RG thread.
Either the title of your character post or the top part of your character sheet in the RG thread, should contain your experience points. I have found it useful to keep track of any daily use abilities in the title of my character sheet post as well since it makes it easier on stonegod.
The 2nd post in the OOC thread contains various miscellaneous information relating to the campaign. I would suggest reading through it all, particulary the 'Taint rules'. Of course the section on 'Dramatis Persona' and the 'Fortunes of Ravenloft' might be useful for background info for your PC's, particulary for Avron since I'm assuming he came in with the caravan.
Well hopefully that was useful for you both. Looking forward to meeting up in game 


------------------------------------​
*@All*: Just a heads up for everyone - I will be on holiday from the 19th until the 27th and will be without an internet connection during that time. Actually I'll be without electricity and computers too so the chances that I'll post during that time are pretty slim 

*@stonegod*: If necessary, feel free to NPC Ashlyn during my absence ...


----------



## Stormwind (Jul 17, 2008)

Stormwind said:


> Here's a breakdown of where we found the gear:
> 
> *Unidentified Group gear*
> _From the undead corpse in the chapel_
> ...




*@stonegod:* Just a reminder that Tessa used her identify on the amulet that we found on the undead corpse in the chapel, and that we are still waiting on an id from you


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 17, 2008)

Who else has Identify spells?  At some point we'll want to get around to getting the rest of the stuff ID'd because for all we know some of that stuff is better than what we already have (the full plate, the greatsword, the chain shirt) but we'll probably never know if the caravan takes off once they get the tome.


----------



## Stormwind (Jul 17, 2008)

DEFCON 1 said:


> Who else has Identify spells?  At some point we'll want to get around to getting the rest of the stuff ID'd because for all we know some of that stuff is better than what we already have (the full plate, the greatsword, the chain shirt) but we'll probably never know if the caravan takes off once they get the tome.




I believe that stonegod mentioned that the caravan would probably *try* and leave Barovia. I suspect that nobody is leaving unless the curse is lifted.

As far as I know only Tessa and Avron (our new archivist played by EvolutionKB) are able to cast identify.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 17, 2008)

Tessa can cast one Identify per day, using her 2nd level domain spell slot.  I tend to forget that we have a backlog of items to identify though.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 18, 2008)

I can cast it once added to my prayerbook and we get some pearls.

On another note, I can post my completed character sheet in the RG if SG is ready to approve it.

MIC good to go?  I've got one item:  an armor crystal that adds +4 to AC against incorporeal touch attacks.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 18, 2008)

My god... one of the things I definitely DO NOT MISS in 4E is the absolutely ridiculous "you need a 100gp pearl as a material component every time you want to identify those magic items of yours!".

For an edition that placed so much emphasis on magic item acquisition as a balancing factor for character advancement, this absolutely stupid roadblock to that end was a brainless idea.  I could possibly accept blowing 100gp in cash to identify your items... if a person's game really required a gold sink... but to make it require a gem that you'd never in a million years be able to acquire in the sheer numbers needed for all this Identify spells is just insanity.

Thank god it's all gone.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 18, 2008)

- Amulet: The amulet is a _periapt of wisdom +2_

- Identify: As a divine spell, it has no material component (its arcane only)

- Magic item ids: I like the MIC system: 25 + spell level or half CL for identifying an item.

- Evo's MIC items: Fine

Update late probably. I have a bad case of _gothamitis_ I have to go see a matinee doctor about.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 19, 2008)

oops MIC crystal was actually +5 not plus four.

You too?  I've had a similar problem.  I wonder how common it is?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 19, 2008)

stonegod said:


> - Amulet: The amulet is a _periapt of wisdom +2_




While I realize that this might actually be pretty useful for just about everyone in the party, Tessa would actually like to claim this.  Does anyone else want to put in a claim as well?

Also- how likely is it that our scholars-in-residence can determine the specifics of vampires (specifically their damage reduction)?  If we can figure that out, Tessa has a +1 silver morningstar that she isn't using often- maybe that could go to one of our melee types.  While I realize that, as a cleric, Tessa might be considered a melee character, she just isn't built to be even remotely effective at it, and the gap continues to grow as we level-up and face tougher foes.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 19, 2008)

Given Avron's +16 for Knowledge(religion), he should be able to find out about their DR w/o too much trouble.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 21, 2008)

Evo's up!

As for ID'ing vamps, you'll have to ask Avron (Evo's character) as everyone else already did their checks.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 21, 2008)

*Waits on the bench for his shot at glory*


----------



## stonegod (Jul 21, 2008)

renau1g said:


> *Waits on the bench for his shot at glory*



You'll be introduced soon, don't you worry. In fact, you already have....[sblock=r1]You're the eagle in the sky, watching what the folks are doing. I wanted to get the relic done first and have you waiting for them when the climb back up.[/sblock]


----------



## Stormwind (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi all,
I'm back from holiday 



pathfinderq1 said:


> While I realize that this might actually be pretty useful for just about everyone in the party, Tessa would actually like to claim this.  Does anyone else want to put in a claim as well?



Considering that Ashlyn is not much of a spellcaster, the periapt would better go to someone else.

Considering only the divine casters in the party (wisdom based) from a technical perspective:
*Ashlyn* - gains 1x 2nd level paladin spell (at level 9), +1 to save DC's from her spells (and +1 to will saves and certain skills)
*Jarrith* - gains 1x 3rd level cleric spell, +1 to save DC's from his spells (and +1 to will saves and certain skills)
*Ravika* - gains nothing (already has a periapt of wisdom +2)
*Tessa* - gains 1x 1st level cleric spell, 1x5th level cleric spell (at cleric 9), +1 to save DC's from her spells (and +1 to will saves and certain skills)
The two players from our group, who I think would most benefit from the periapt, would be Jarrith or Tessa. I'll leave it entirely up to *DEFCON* and *pathfinder* to sort out who wants it.



pathfinderq1 said:


> Also- how likely is it that our scholars-in-residence can determine the specifics of vampires (specifically their damage reduction)?  If we can figure that out, Tessa has a +1 silver morningstar that she isn't using often- maybe that could go to one of our melee types.  While I realize that, as a cleric, Tessa might be considered a melee character, she just isn't built to be even remotely effective at it, and the gap continues to grow as we level-up and face tougher foes.



I suggest that the characters talk and combine their knowledge of vampires based on what they knew, and on what they have discovered on vampires in this land (as one combined roll with everyone assisting), and thus we might be able to try to ascertain the differences between normal vampires and those that infest this place. Given Marot's recent comments, we could easily turn the conversation in that direction.

Regarding weapons, Ashlyn is getting more and more attached to the sunblade that she carries, and it would take a powerful argument to convince her to use another weapon.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 27, 2008)

Stormwind said:


> Regarding weapons, Ashlyn is getting more and more attached to the sunblade that she carries, and it would take a powerful argument to convince her to use another weapon.



Probably a good idea (not to switch)...


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 27, 2008)

I have no problem with Tessa keeping the periapt.  My spellcasting is secondary for the most part.


----------



## Stormwind (Jul 28, 2008)

DEFCON 1 said:


> I have no problem with Tessa keeping the periapt.  My spellcasting is secondary for the most part.



Then I'll mark the periapt down as being used by Tessa.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 29, 2008)

I'll add the periapt to Tessa's sheet, and to her stats.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 29, 2008)

Though I can voice no claim for the periapt, I wanted to say that should the party find another one, I would like one of them(instead of selling).  My bonus spells are based on Wisdom.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 29, 2008)

Evo: You didn't notice anyone coming up the road: Avron left before the group set out from the empty farm (which is why he was there first).


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 29, 2008)

Okay.  Does Avron know of any of the monsterous resistance the party has faced?

I want to apologize ahead of time if the humorous bent the character may take in what I know is a relatively dark game.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 29, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:


> I want to apologize ahead of time if the humorous bent the character may take in what I know is a relatively dark game.



Just go for darkly humorous! 

Sir Urik is quite humorous. Barovian humor, anyway. Ah, that crazy nut. Wonder how he's doing...


----------



## stonegod (Jul 29, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:


> Okay.  Does Avron know of any of the monsterous resistance the party has faced?



Once they tell you about them, I'll work something up. Going to work on some zzzz myself...


----------



## renau1g (Jul 29, 2008)

[sblock=stonegod]
As an FYI, I think that Ravika might continue to follow the PC's from a distance, as she is unsure of their intentions and with the curse affecting everything in the valley, she's taking no chances. 
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 1, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]
Would Ravika be able to tell that these are the same adventurer's who killed her mates?

i.e. same weapons, etc.?
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 5, 2008)

renau1g said:


> [sblock=ooc]
> Would Ravika be able to tell that these are the same adventurer's who killed her mates?
> 
> i.e. same weapons, etc.?
> [/sblock]



[sblock=r1]She didn't see them, but what she's gathered from the animals and plants would suggest several of them match.[/sblock]

OOC: I'm going on vacation to Vancouver from the 7th-13th, so don't expect much from me then. I'll update more then.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 6, 2008)

On another note, Evo's been on vacation (honeymoon no less), so he's going to laugh when he gets back. 

Are folks planning on going to Ewa's or just exploring the forest near the lake?


----------



## stonegod (Aug 19, 2008)

Any other reactions to the odd lady (or reactions from her)?


----------



## renau1g (Aug 19, 2008)

I was kind of waiting for their reaction...


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'll try to get a coherent response up tomorrow- but really, Tessa's first instinct would involve the application of fire, probably before Ravika even finished talking (as soon as she processed a connection to the shifter/were fight).


----------



## stonegod (Aug 27, 2008)

[sblock=r1]I think I'm being too subtle: Ravika knows the location of where the group wants to go (she's seen it before); she doesn't know why, but Tessa's info is enough to put 2+2 together[/sblock]


----------



## Stormwind (Sep 11, 2008)

Ashlyn's had an idea ... lets see what fruit it bears


----------



## stonegod (Sep 17, 2008)

OOC: Big update likely Thurs (just got back from a trip and RL game tonight).

thud, thud, thud...


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 17, 2008)

My guess....treants...


----------



## renau1g (Sep 17, 2008)

Or Oliphants? Sorry... wrong game.

Are treants that big in D&D? I always thought they were more of a large size.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 19, 2008)

Apologies for the tardiness: After I got back from my trip on Tuesday, had some major tenure stuff come up. Should be set for an afternoon update.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 19, 2008)

Good to hear it, the anticipation is killing me (although I hope the resolution doesn't kill me  )


----------



## stonegod (Sep 20, 2008)

Round is posted. Poor Khensu... 

BTW: For those that haven't heard and are interested, ENWorld has a new Living 4th Edition persistent world starting up. Have a lookie at the wiki and the discussion thread.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 24, 2008)

Likely update on Thurs... tenure stuff eating up all my time.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 30, 2008)

I'll give Evo/Arvan ntil tonight and then post.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 30, 2008)

Avron...I was waiting to see what the giants did.  Will post if you want.


----------



## Stormwind (Oct 8, 2008)

*@stonegod*: You seem to have forgotten Ashlyn's actions in the last summary. She should have acted in the '_The Forest Fane (Round 4 [Complete])_' part just after Jarrith and just before Tessa. Ashlyn's action's for round 4 can be found here.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 8, 2008)

Stormwind said:


> *@stonegod*: You seem to have forgotten Ashlyn's actions in the last summary. She should have acted in the '_The Forest Fane (Round 4 [Complete])_' part just after Jarrith and just before Tessa. Ashlyn's action's for round 4 can be found here.



She missed twice after shifting to flank. Bad me.


----------



## Stormwind (Oct 8, 2008)

stonegod said:


> She missed twice after shifting to flank. Bad me.



No problem ... I just didn't want her forgotten


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 15, 2008)

Clarify: is that reliquary box that Avron put down (and Jarrith recovered) a new one from this fane, or the one from the previous fane?  I didn't see any mention of a new one being found, and I'd hate for us to wander off without our prize.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 15, 2008)

pathfinderq1 said:


> Clarify: is that reliquary box that Avron put down (and Jarrith recovered) a new one from this fane, or the one from the previous fane?  I didn't see any mention of a new one being found, and I'd hate for us to wander off without our prize.



Its the new one. It was dug up here (right before Sergei appeared).


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 15, 2008)

Excellent.  I just wasn't looking far enough back.  Blame it on the fire- the pretty, pretty fire...


----------



## Stormwind (Oct 23, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> OOC: Kn: Nature and Survival checks, por favor.



@stonegod: Would Ashlyn's _Knowledge(local)_ be applicable for the above, perhaps as an aid another on someones _Knowledge(nature)_?


----------



## stonegod (Oct 24, 2008)

Stormwind said:


> @stonegod: Would Ashlyn's _Knowledge(local)_ be applicable for the above, perhaps as an aid another on someones _Knowledge(nature)_?



You can try, but it'll be at a higher diff.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 5, 2008)

r1's disappeared, so Ravika is out scouting and will not be seen until he returns. I'll bot Marot is s@s is still MIA.


----------



## Stormwind (Nov 12, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> [Horrific visage. Marot, *Ashlyn*, and Jarrith fail. Marot and Jarrith spend AP to try to overcome, only Jarrith succeeds; *Ashlyn rolled a nat 1* so AP wouldn't help. 11 Str damage (ouch!). Both are now effectively prone and cannot move.]



What a time to roll a natural 1 .... 
And what's the bet that a roll of 2 would have been enough? (with her +15 fort and +14 will saves) ... poor Ashlyn


----------



## Stormwind (Nov 12, 2008)

@*DEFCON*: Just a quick note - if I remember correctly, Lesser Restoration has a 3 round casting time. I just thought I'd mention that since it might affect Jarrith's choice of actions ...


----------



## stonegod (Nov 12, 2008)

Stormwind said:


> What a time to roll a natural 1 ....
> And what's the bet that a roll of 2 would have been enough? (with her +15 fort and +14 will saves) ... poor Ashlyn



If everyone could take 10 on a Fort save, most of the party would've been safe. I wasn't anticipating this eventuality... but it makes for interesting game.


----------



## Stormwind (Nov 12, 2008)

stonegod said:


> If everyone could take 10 on a Fort save, most of the party would've been safe. I wasn't anticipating this eventuality... but it makes for interesting game.



Yep ... the unexpected definitely makes things interesting


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Is it, in fact, possible to use a 5-foot step in the bog (difficult terrain)?  If that is possible, would it be feasible for Tessa to move into Ashlyn's square (with the intent of standing over her prone form to provide cover of some kind)?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 13, 2008)

Stormwind said:


> @*DEFCON*: Just a quick note - if I remember correctly, Lesser Restoration has a 3 round casting time. I just thought I'd mention that since it might affect Jarrith's choice of actions ...




As I mentioned in my new post... I had never realized that!  I guess it just never came up in any of my 3E games, heh heh.  'Course, I think it's a rather dumb rule as it only seems fair that if you can lose ability score points in a single round, you should be able to bring them back as well.  This would have definitely been something I house-ruled in one of my own games was I still playing 3E.

But I went back and posted again to change what I did a third time.


----------



## Stormwind (Nov 17, 2008)

@*stonegod*: I'm just trying to figure out Ashlyn's actions and I need to know what exactly is Ashlyn able to do at the moment? I know that she is overburdened (with her effective str of 3 she doesn't have the strength to carry everything she is carrying), but what actions can she actually take at the moment?

Ashlyn is carrying 92lbs (including weapons and armour)
The only relevant things I could find from the Online System reference documents:


			
				SRD said:
			
		

> *Weight*: If you want to determine whether your character’s gear is heavy enough to slow him or her down more than the armor already does, total the weight of all the character’s items, including armor, weapons, and gear. Compare this total to the character’s Strength on Table: Carrying Capacity. Depending on how the weight compares to the character’s carrying capacity, he or she may be carrying a light, medium, or heavy load. _Like armor, a character’s load affects his or her maximum Dexterity bonus to AC, carries a check penalty (which works like an armor check penalty), reduces the character’s speed, and affects how fast the character can run_, as shown on Table: Carrying Loads. A medium or heavy load counts as medium or heavy armor for the purpose of abilities or skills that are restricted by armor. Carrying a light load does not encumber a character.
> 
> If your character is wearing armor, use the worse figure (from armor or from load) for each category. _Do not stack the penalties_.
> 
> ...




So, if I understand correctly, Ashlyn:
can make normal attacks (although she has the strength penalty to those attacks)
currently has no dex bonus to AC
probably cannot move

Does that sounds about right?


----------



## stonegod (Nov 17, 2008)

Stormwind said:


> So, if I understand correctly, Ashlyn:
> can make normal attacks (although she has the strength penalty to those attacks)
> currently has no dex bonus to AC
> probably cannot move
> ...



This issue is the armor, of course. Ashlyn essentially cannot move from her spot (she's rooted there)---I'm treating her as pinned by her armor essentially. She can attempt to grapple the thing or attack it, though with penalties due to very low strength, but getting new equipment, etc, will be difficult (there will be some sort of check involved, likely a modified grapple check).

BTW: Avron knows that pinning the creatures can be used to remove them (that or killing them).


----------



## Stormwind (Nov 18, 2008)

DEFCON 1 said:


> (Jarrith will full attack the one attached to Ashlyn.  Khensu will reach down and pull the one from his leg and throw it away from himself, since I assume he probably cannot use his greatweapon to attack the one on his own leg.  Jarrith will then attack Ashlyn's eel again as needed at the end of Round 2.)



*@DEFCON*: I just realized how effective a combatant Jarrith can be when the situation favours him. Like now. The eel attached to Ashlyn is basically grappled, which implies that it is considered flatfooted (I don't know precisely how these creatures work, but assuming their _attach_ ability is consistent with other creatures with the same ability). That means that Jarrith should get *sneak attack damage on every attack* which is just insanely good ... and great for Ashlyn right now 

Regarding Khensu, I believe that since the greatsword is not a reach weapon, that he can freely use it against these eels even if they are attached .... remember that these are big eels (from the map I assume that they are medium sized creatures).


----------



## stonegod (Nov 18, 2008)

Stormwind said:


> *@DEFCON*: I just realized how effective a combatant Jarrith can be when the situation favours him. Like now. The eel attached to Ashlyn is basically grappled, which implies that it is considered flatfooted (I don't know precisely how these creatures work, but assuming their _attach_ ability is consistent with other creatures with the same ability). That means that Jarrith should get *sneak attack damage on every attack* which is just insanely good ... and great for Ashlyn right now
> 
> Regarding Khensu, I believe that since the greatsword is not a reach weapon, that he can freely use it against these eels even if they are attached .... remember that these are big eels (from the map I assume that they are medium sized creatures).



Everything Stormwind says is accurate---sneak attack all around. Even for Khensu (who I forget has 1 dice of it sometimes).

To remove them, some needs to pin them. Or kill them.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 19, 2008)

Which eel is attached to Khensu?


----------



## stonegod (Nov 25, 2008)

*Two years!*

Evo: F7 is attached to Khensu.

On another note: On Thursday (thanksgiving), it will be *Two Years* since we got started here! Big thanks to DEFCON for sticking to it from the start, and Stormwind, pathfinderq1, and S@s for being here almost as long (though S@s may be absent now ). As for the newer folks, stick around! 

My posting has been a bit slowed recently, but I am still staying with this game. Few last this long, and I really don't want to see it die. If there is something that is working/not working, let me know here or via email and I'll see what I can do.

Thanks!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow... never realized it was actually that long!  Rock on!

I certainly can understand the slowdown, as it can get frustrating to go through all the effort to get new players only to see them disappear as quickly as they arrive.  But so long as you keep posting stonegod, I'll keep on as well!

Thanx for all your work to make this a great game to be a part of.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 26, 2008)

DEFCON 1 said:


> I certainly can understand the slowdown, as it can get frustrating to go through all the effort to get new players only to see them disappear as quickly as they arrive.  But so long as you keep posting stonegod, I'll keep on as well!



I think most of the slow down is on my end: Busy work (tenure year), and some other things stealing away attention (I'm looking at you, Fallout 3!). PbP attrition is a general factor, but we're doing well overall.


----------



## Stormwind (Nov 26, 2008)

stonegod said:


> Evo: F7 is attached to Khensu.
> 
> On another note: On Thursday (thanksgiving), it will be *Two Years* since we got started here! Big thanks to DEFCON for sticking to it from the start, and Stormwind, pathfinderq1, and S@s for being here almost as long (though S@s may be absent now ). As for the newer folks, stick around!
> 
> ...



It's getting close to the 2 year mark for Ashlyn too, I believe that I first posted in the recruiting thread here on 7th February 2007 ... so slightly over two months to go 

I can honestly say this has been and still is perhaps my favorite PbP game, and I'll echo DEFCON's sentiment - As long as this game continues, you can count on my participation.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm just glad to have been a part of this for, well, as much as I've been part of.  I'm looking forward to seeing what lies ahead- it seems as if we're getting close to finding out just what is going on.


----------



## Stormwind (Dec 4, 2008)

Just a quick heads up - I will be traveling from today until the 8th (monday) and thus won't be able to respond until then.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 15, 2008)

Finishing up grading after finals week, so expect some posts next early next week.

If folks are going to be absent/slow during the end of the month, let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Stormwind (Dec 16, 2008)

pathfinderq1 said:


> OOC: Heal check (+14) to assess Khensu's injury- if it is indeed CON drain and not CON damage, we need to wait until we can get components for Restoration.  In that case, she'll burn a Nimbus of Light for a CLW (1d8+5 HP), and she'll be able to give either Marot or Ashlyn another Lesser Resoration.



Since the Dire weasel in the core rules has seemingly identical abilities to these snake-like creatures (from what we have seen), I still hold hope that it is actually CON damage rather than CON drain. 

The relevant, and somewhat misleading, section of the Dire weasel's abilities is included below:







			
				SRD said:
			
		

> *Blood Drain (Ex):* A dire weasel drains blood for 1d4 points of Constitution damage each round it remains attached.




However, until *stonegod* confirms things one way or the other, my guesses are just that .... guesses.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 17, 2008)

Stormwind said:


> However, until *stonegod* confirms things one way or the other, my guesses are just that .... guesses.



Luckily for you, you were right!  All is damage, not drain.


----------



## Stormwind (Dec 17, 2008)

My recommendation as a player (and IC as Ashlyn), is that we heal up as best we can and then proceed to the fane and do what we have to.

Firstly we require the following healing:
*Ashlyn*: 6 hp damage
*Tessa*: 1 hp damage
This is fairly minor, and should be taken care of with 1x Cure minor wounds and 1x Cure light wounds.


Secondly we require the following ability healing:
*Marot*: 10 STR damage
*Ashlyn*: 6 STR damage; 9 CON damage
*Khensu*: 3 CON damage
This is really the crux of things as it totals to 28 points of ability damage
Below is a list of ability healing within the group:
*Ashlyn*: 1x Lesser restoration
*Jarrith*: 1x Lesser restoration, 1x Lesser restoration
*Tessa*: 2x Scroll of Lesser restoration, 1x Lesser restoration
*Avron*: 2x Potion of Lesser restoration, 1x Lesser restoration
Marot: 1x Scroll of Restoration
The ability healing available from the remaining lesser restorations totals to a maximum of 20 points (average 12) which is not even close to our current needs. Thus if we are to continue then it is necessary to use the scroll of Restoration.

I recommend that our best course of action in order to proceed is:
Jarrith casts his remaining Lesser restoration on Khensu
Tessa uses one of the Scrolls of Lesser restoration on Marot to enable him to move under his own power again
Marot uses the Scroll of Restoration on Ashlyn to heal all of her ability damage
If necessary/desired we use more scrolls and potions of Lesser restoration on Marot, however this is perhaps not absolutely critical since Marot's strength will return over time and Marot is still a capable ranged combatant even at a reduced strength.
The question here is simply whether we wish to save some of the scrolls and potions of lesser restoration for possible threats later on or whether we should use them now?

This should get everyone sufficiently healed up, and although our spells and items will be somewhat depleted, we should still be in good shape to continue.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 17, 2008)

I've got a wand I believe that can handle the healing.  If we wish, I can prepare more lesser restorations after we rest.  Also, if we would rather, I could copy restoration from the scroll into my prayerbook.  We would just have to acquire some diamond dust for it to be of any use...


----------



## Stormwind (Dec 17, 2008)

Hmmmm ... that's a good point about the restoration scroll .... although we might be able to obtain another one from the artificers in the caravan - if we want to trust to luck 

Basically, I'm considering our situation from the perspective of continuing directly to acquire the last of the three relics since it would be unwise (in my opinion) to leave it where it is.
Thus if we want to proceed without using the restoration scroll right now, then we need to get Marot able to move and act on his own, Ashlyn up to fighting condition, and both Khensu and Ashlyn at close to full constitution.
That means that as an absolute minimum we need the following:
Jarrith casts his remaining Lesser restoration on Khensu
Tessa uses one Scroll of Lesser restoration on Marot to restore some of his STR to enable him to move under his own power again
Tessa uses the other Scroll of Lesser restoration on Ashlyn to restore some of her STR
Avron uses both Potions of Lesser restoration on Ashlyn to restore some of her CON

That should hopefully get Khensu fully healed, Ashlyn to combat functionality (about 10 STR and 10 CON), and get Marot mobile (4-5 STR).

Then we could try placing the other two relics in Tessa and Ashlyn's haversacks before we proceed to recover the third relic. Since the haversacks are basically extradimensional spaces, it might just work, but we need to be prepared just in case it doesn't.
Then once we have the third relic, we should definitely head back to the village to rest.


----------



## Stormwind (Dec 17, 2008)

Just as a general note, the reason I think we need to take the 3rd relic from the 3rd fane before we do anything else is that I'm concerned with what will happen if we do not.

If I was the 'evil' of Barovia, and I knew that someone or someones had been disturbing protections that I had set up, I would either move them to a more secure place (imagine the 3rd relic in the castle), or set the most powerful guardians I could on those protections to replace the guardians that had already been overcome.

Basically, if we don't take the chance to grab the relic now (and hope that our idea of keeping the other two separate works), then I fear that when we would return, we would face something worse ...

... is it really paranoia if they are all out to get you 

Besides, even if we don't use the restoration scroll, we can get everyone back up and in good health except for Marot and Ashlyn, and the two of us can still be healed up to a combat functional state ...
... and if we really want, we can use the restoration scroll and get everybody up to full health ... 
... so basically I don't see any real value in delaying getting the 3rd relic ... we won't have that much additional resources if we were fully rested (basically we would only have a few more spells), and right now we have an opportunity - the guardian of the last fane is defeated and we don't know for how long it will remain unguarded ...


----------



## stonegod (Dec 17, 2008)

Stormwind said:


> ... is it really paranoia if they are all out to get you



Its not Paranoia until you've used up all your clones... 

As for the decision of should you stay or should you go now, particularly on the healing front, I will remind you that the Jorasco healers have some healing at their disposal as well back in town.


----------



## Stormwind (Dec 17, 2008)

stonegod said:


> Its not Paranoia until you've used up all your clones...



I love that game (Paranoia) ... I still hold the record amongst our gaming group for the shortest lived character/clone ... it was in play for a grand total of 12 seconds real time


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 18, 2008)

At this point, we ought to simply drag ourselves out of the bog to dry land and find out if the third and last fane is indeed there, as we expect.  If it is, we can secure it before any other things show up looking for it.  If, for some reason, it is NOT there, we may need to improvise.

Once we have custody of the last fane artifact, I really think we need to rest before we go looking for any more fights.  If they come to us, we will have to deal somehow, but we are in no condition to actually push into something else.  Ideally, we can go back to town and use the caravan's resources to heal up.  If we can get enough diamond dust, Tessa can memorize Restoration herself- she didn't take it today because she had no components to use it.  Failing that, we can go back to the farmhouse where we camped last night, and our clerical casters can load up on Lesser Restoration.  Also, Tessa only needs two hours of sleep- so we don't need a lot of rest, but we do need some.  (Wait- wasn't that two full encounters without an extended rest?  Where is our Milestone?  Oh, wait- never mind)


As an additional aside, Ashlyn's area healing power is doing wonders on keeping our actual HP levels up, and we now have Avron to work offensive magic- so if we get some rest, I may load Tessa's spell list more towards buffs for our front-liners.  Thoughts?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 18, 2008)

> As an additional aside, Ashlyn's area healing power is doing wonders on keeping our actual HP levels up, and we now have Avron to work offensive magic- so if we get some rest, I may load Tessa's spell list more towards buffs for our front-liners. Thoughts?




I agree with this, plus you are the first to spell my name right.    Do we want me to prepare more than one lesser restoration from now on?  Do we want to add restoration to my prayerbook from the scroll and hope we can get some diamond dust from the caravan?  Overall, I agree we need to get the fane, keep it separate from the others, hope nothing bad happens and get back to the caravan/farmhouse and get some rest.


----------



## Stormwind (Dec 18, 2008)

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> As an additional aside, Ashlyn's area healing power is doing wonders on keeping our actual HP levels up, and we now have Avron to work offensive magic- so if we get some rest, I may load Tessa's spell list more towards buffs for our front-liners. Thoughts?



Do keep in mind that while Ashlyn's _Sacred Healing_ works well for out of combat recovery, it's of limited/minimal use during combat. 
That being said, I think perhaps a mixture of buffs and utility spells would work best.[sblock=Spells to consider]The following is a selection of spells that I think might be useful to consider.

*Level 1 cleric spells*
Hide from undead - Given the fact that the castle seems to be a haven for undead, this spell might be well worth having
Protection from evil - since we don't have a protection from undead spell, this is almost as good 
Sanctuary - Good as an emergency protection for characters in serious trouble.
Shield of faith - +3AC for 7 minutes is a nice buff for the front liners when we know we are about to face something
*Level 2 cleric spells*
Bears endurance - +4 CON for 7 minutes is nice for all of us when we know we are going to face something
Bulls strength - +4 STR for 7 minutes is nice for the front liners when we know we are going to face something
Eagles splendor - +4 CHA for 7 minutes would be a nice out-of-combat boost for Ashlyn with regards to her Sacred healing ability, but other options are probably more interesting
Remove Paralysis - Removes paralysis and slow effects ... this could be a iifesaver, perhaps as a scroll if we can get it
Resist energy - resist 20 of one energy type for 70 minutes is supergood ... if we know that we are going to fight something that attacks with that energy type
Lesser restoration - Definitely necessary
Shield other - effective 50% damage reduction for 7 hours ... yes please ... all we need is two platnium rings  ... (Note that Jarrith and Khensu already have this set up for them)
*Level 3 cleric spells*
Bestow curse - This might be interesting to use on any re-occuring opponents ... like those strange vampires we have come across ... :evil:
(I think this is one of the very few effects that also work on undead)
Daylight - Might be useful if we can find any vampires that are not immune to it .... until then ...
Glyph of warding - This might be a really good thing to setup in the chapel as a ward against undead so as to make it a safe refuge for further explorations within the castle (set it to target undead and load it with _cure serious wounds_ :evil
Magic circle against evil - Definitely a good choice, Protection from evil for the whole party for 70 minutes ... yes please 
Remove curse - This might be necessary if the bad guys are especially nasty ... but a scroll should be enough
Remove disease - This might be necessary considering our history with the undead of this place so far
Searing light - Considering the likelihood of facing undead on our return to the castle, this spell might be a very good option
Speak with dead - Might be interesting to use this on the corpse in the chapel ....

*Level 4 cleric spells*
Restoration - Necessary if and only if we can get hold of diamond dust

[/sblock]The only other thing that I think that we do need to stock up on as a group are spells for curing disease, ability damage and other forms of non-hp damage, since those are the things that seem to be causing us problems. 
With regards to that, Ashlyn will have 2x Lesser restoration and 1x Remove disease


----------



## stonegod (Dec 18, 2008)

OOC: I'll need to know which scrolls folks plan to use if they wish to do so...


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 19, 2008)

stonegod said:


> OOC: I'll need to know which scrolls folks plan to use if they wish to do so...




If Avron is willing to contribute his two potions of Lesser Restoration, Tessa will also use both of her scroll-based casting of the spell.  That would give us four 'doses'- 1 for Marot's STR (enough to get him moving, since he doesn't need it to fight), 1 for Khensu's CON (maybe enough to bring him to full), 1 for Ashlyn's STR, and one for Ashlyn's CON.  That ought to get us in fairly good shape for anything other than a large battle- Tessa also has a lot of regular HP healing still available.

Does that sound good for everyone?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 19, 2008)

Also, because I can't remember, what is the status of spells from the Spell Compendium?  Is it 'no' or 'by approval'?  If it is 'by approval', and we actually live long enough to take more spells, there are a few I'd like to check on:

CLC 4: Undead Bane weapon, Panacea, Recitation, Sheltered vitality, 

CLC 3: Mass Resist energy, Ghost touch weapon,


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 20, 2008)

Did Jarrith cast both of his Lesser Restorations?  If not, I guess Marot needs another hit...  On a related note- have we lost Sas and our very short term druid completely?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 21, 2008)

Just an FYI- I am having DSL trouble so posting may be spotty for the next few days.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 22, 2008)

I will certainly do so if I haven't already.  No reason to hang onto them when we might need them for a potential fight.  But I _think_ I did cast them (as part of the original bunch of restorations to get Ashlyn and Khensu back into play).


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 22, 2008)

Paging back through the posts, I only see one of Jarrith's casting specifically accounted for- during the initial set, where Jarrith, Avron, and Tessa each cast one.  Then Ashlyn cast one, and we used the scrolls and potions after that.  So Jarrith should have one left, which will hopefully get Marot to the point where we don't need to carry him.


----------



## Stormwind (Dec 24, 2008)

pathfinderq1 said:


> Paging back through the posts, I only see one of Jarrith's casting specifically accounted for- during the initial set, where Jarrith, Avron, and Tessa each cast one.  Then Ashlyn cast one, and we used the scrolls and potions after that.  So Jarrith should have one left, which will hopefully get Marot to the point where we don't need to carry him.



You're right. As far as I can see, Jarrith still has one casting of Lesser Restoration left, which is enough to get Marot mobile (he only needs Str 4 to be able to carry his armor and so forth).


----------



## stonegod (Dec 27, 2008)

*XP Time!*

Its been a while:

Daylight Surprise: 400 (Ashlyn, Jarrith, Marot, Tessa)
Forest Fane: 630 (Avron), 480 (Ashlyn, Jarrith, Marot, Tessa)
Swamp Fane: 770 (Avron), 600 (Ashlyn, Jarrith, Marot, Tessa)

So, my totals state:
Ashlyn: 33,723
Jarrith: 33,888
Tessa: 29,790
Marot: 32,009
Avron: 27,650
No one levels up. Please double check my totals. 

*Other*

- Don't forget: You have items yet to identify from the Castle
- I also updated the Dramatis Persona post with what little info you have about the Ugly Hag. Don't forget that post; its full of good stuff.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 27, 2008)

s@s has gone missing, so I'm pondering my next move w/ Marot. We have a core (Jarrith (skill guy), Tessa (clerical buffing), Ashlyn (tanking), and Avron (clerical booming)) with Khensu as the "cohort" tag-along, so I'm not super-worried about having things not covered. Don't think I'll try to recruit right now, so Marot will either be botted or stay w/ the town.

Thoughts welcome as always.


----------



## Stormwind (Dec 28, 2008)

@*stonegod*: I believe Ashlyn's total is incorrect. 
I have also gone through all the others and included the calculations below. 
The only figures that I don't have is the initial xp for everyone else (although I'm fairly sure of Tessa's).
Hopefully that helps 


[sblock=Ashlyn: 34,123]Battle at the Crossroads: 428
Expedition to the Church: 1757
Surprise in the Blood: 720
The Chase/Questions Abound: 360
Under the Tower: 720
The Ecaterine Husk: 2160
Ghoul Grave: 975
Shifter Ambush: 720
Jarrith's Curse: 2160
Forest Trials: 1575
The Summoning: 1750
The Chapel: 2618
Steward's Office: 720
Rooms of Weeping: 480
Daylight Surprise: 400
Forest Fane: 480
Swamp Fane: 600
--------------------
*Total*: 18,623 + 15,500 (Initial xp) = 34,123[/sblock]
[sblock=Jarrith: ???]Fighting the zombie plague of Barovia: 7010
Battle at the Crossroads: 375
Expedition to the Church: 1318 
Surprise in the Blood: 630
The Chase/Questions Abound: 280
Under the Tower: 560
The Ecaterine Husk: 1680
Ghoul Grave: 700
Shifter Ambush: 630
Jarrith's Curse: 1680
Forest Trials: 0
The Summoning: 1166
The Chapel: 1745 
Steward's Office: 720 
Rooms of Weeping: 480 
Daylight Surprise: 400 
Forest Fane: 480 
Swamp Fane: 600
--------------------
*Total*: 23,464 + ??? (Initial xp) = ???[/sblock]
[sblock=Tessa: 30,699]Initial: 15500
The Chase/Questions Abound: 360
Under the Tower: 720
The Ecaterine Husk: 2160
Ghoul Grave: 975
Shifter Ambush: 720
Jarrith's Curse: 2160
Forest Trials: 1575
The Summoning: 1429
The Chapel: 2036
Steward's Office: 954
Rooms of Weeping: 630
Daylight Surprise: 400
Forest Fane: 480
Swamp Fane: 600
--------------------
*Total*: 15,199 + 15,500 (Initial xp) = 30,699[/sblock]
[sblock=Marot: ???]Fighting the zombie plague of Barovia: 7010
Battle at the Crossroads: 375
Expedition to the Church: 1318 
Surprise in the Blood: 630
The Chase/Questions Abound: 280
Under the Tower: 560
The Ecaterine Husk: 1680
Ghoul Grave: 700
Shifter Ambush: 630
Jarrith's Curse: 1680
Forest Trials: 1305
The Summoning: 1166
The Chapel: 1745 
Steward's Office: 720 
Rooms of Weeping: 480 
Daylight Surprise: 400 
Forest Fane: 480 
Swamp Fane: 600
--------------------
*Total*: 24,769 + ??? (Initial xp) = ???[/sblock]
[sblock=Avron: ???]Forest Fane: 630
Swamp Fane: 770
--------------------
*Total*: 1400 + ??? (Initial xp) = ???[/sblock]


----------



## Stormwind (Dec 28, 2008)

Regarding Marot ... I'm not too fussed if Marot is botted or if he stays in town (although the extra ranged support is nice and I'm sure we'll miss it at some stage ).

I guess storywise it might fit best if Marot stays with the caravan in town ... recovering from weakness or something like that ...

... however perhaps DEFCON might have some input regarding Jarrith's feelings on the matter if any?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 28, 2008)

As far as Marot goes, I'd like to keep him around, since we are a bit thin in the ranged attack area- but I don't want to get too dependent, and as noted, we do have a solid group.  

Orders of business in town, as I see them (Input welcomed):
1. Heal up ability damage (already in progress)
2. Consult with caravan artificers to see about identifying some of our loot- Tessa can help, but can only ID one thing per day, so any assistance will speed things up greatly
3. Consult with caravan merchants regarding components- the only one I'm sure of is the 100gp of diamond dust for Restoration.  I don't know if anyone else has anything they need.
4. Brainstorming regarding the fane artifacts- do we need some kind of ritual, or need to be in a particular place, etc.?
5. Brainstorming about other artifacts (awakening the Sun sword or Icon fully, for instance)- do we have everything we need, and should we be working on these actively?
6. Anything anyone can think of to add?

We can do all the work IC, but I want to get some sense of an action plan and a priority list together so we can get started.


----------



## Stormwind (Dec 28, 2008)

Regarding group gear that still needs identification, we still have the following:


*Unidentified group gear*
- magical ancient greatsword (Group) [8 lbs] (From the stewards office)
- Tainted? magical mace (Group) [8 lbs] (From the body in the Chapel)
- magical ancient chain shirt (Group) [25 lbs] (From the stewards office)
- magical full plate (Group) [50 lbs] (From the body in the Chapel)


----------



## Stormwind (Dec 28, 2008)

pathfinderq1 said:


> 1. Heal up ability damage (already in progress)



This will happen IC when I post it tomorrow, but as far as healing up ability damage goes, Ashlyn will use both her 1st level spells to cast lesser restoration twice (once for STR and once for CON). With any luck that will be sufficient for her. Khensu will be back to normal after a good nights sleep, which just leaves Marot with 7 STR damage.



pathfinderq1 said:


> 2. Consult with caravan artificers to see about identifying some of our loot- Tessa can help, but can only ID one thing per day, so any assistance will speed things up greatly



Good idea.



pathfinderq1 said:


> 3. Consult with caravan merchants regarding components- the only one I'm sure of is the 100gp of diamond dust for Restoration.  I don't know if anyone else has anything they need.



Ashlyn doesn't need spell components but she does need components for awakening both the sunsword and for the symbol. This is a priority for her.
I've also been thinking that Ashlyn might be able to come up with something to absorb taint, but I'm not sure where she might find the appropriate herbs/materials. Perhaps at the church? Or perhaps the caravan might have some? Or even the Vistani encampment?



pathfinderq1 said:


> 4. Brainstorming regarding the fane artifacts- do we need some kind of ritual, or need to be in a particular place, etc.



As far as we know ... we just need to bring all three relic together and then kill the creature that it creates (according to the info from Madam Eva).



pathfinderq1 said:


> 5. Brainstorming about other artifacts (awakening the Sun sword or Icon fully, for instance)- do we have everything we need, and should we be working on these actively?



Ashlyn knows exactly what is needed to awaken both the sword and the symbol (the icon is something else).
The symbol is partially awakened and just needs a ritual with a sacrifice of wealth (1500g).
The sword requires a prayer vigil in a particular crypt in the castle and then a sacrifice of platnium (3000g worth).
As stated above, Ashlyn is working on both of these and they are a priority for her, however she recognizes that the group has other priorities too (and other things to spend money on).



pathfinderq1 said:


> 6. Anything anyone can think of to add?



Yes, we still have a question that we need to ask Madam Eva.

------------

Thus a short todo list:

Identify loot
Shopping (spell components, herbs to absorb taint)
Place the three relics together and then kill the creature it creates
Awaken Sunsword (Ashlyn) - requires 3000g worth of platnium and prayer vigil in castle crypt
Awaken Symbol (Ashlyn) - requires 1500g ritual
Visit Madam Eva and ask 'final question'


----------



## stonegod (Dec 28, 2008)

Stormwind said:


> @*stonegod*: I believe Ashlyn's total is incorrect.
> I have also gone through all the others and included the calculations below.
> The only figures that I don't have is the initial xp for everyone else (although I'm fairly sure of Tessa's).
> Hopefully that helps



I went through and updated the XP assignment list on the RG—there is now a link to every combat and a corrected list of who and who did not get XP. For example, Marot did not earn XP after the battle at the church until the ghoul encounter.

Corrected XP totals (The Thailost Six started at 6th [15,000], Ashlyn and Tessa started @ 15,500 (though I can't find that post),  Avron started 3/4 the way to 8th [26,250]):

Ashlyn: 34,123
Jarrith: 35,454 (the sum of the XP is 20,525, not 23,464)
Tessa: 30,699 
Marot: 33,609 (Marot missed several battles Stormwind included)
Avron: 27,650
Everyone is still at eight (or seventh for Avron).

*Please write down your XP on your sheet* just to make my life easier (and keep me from messing up each time. My fault!


----------



## stonegod (Dec 28, 2008)

Stormwind said:


> Ashlyn doesn't need spell components but she does need components for awakening both the sunsword and for the symbol. This is a priority for her.



Talk to the caravan once you have the gold.


Stormwind said:


> I've also been thinking that Ashlyn might be able to come up with something to absorb taint, but I'm not sure where she might find the appropriate herbs/materials. Perhaps at the church? Or perhaps the caravan might have some? Or even the Vistani encampment?



Church or Vistani, though likely only the former.


Stormwind said:


> As far as we know ... we just need to bring all three relic together and then kill the creature that it creates (according to the info from Madam Eva).



This.


Stormwind said:


> Ashlyn knows exactly what is needed to awaken both the sword and the symbol (the icon is something else).



There is nothing else for the icon: Its fully powered.


Stormwind said:


> Thus a short todo list:
> ...snip



Maybe not in that order...


----------



## stonegod (Dec 28, 2008)

Stormwind said:


> Regarding Marot ... [snip] ... however perhaps DEFCON might have some input regarding Jarrith's feelings on the matter if any?



Jarrith's/DEFCON's opinion is important here as the three form the Flamic circle of the Thaloist Six (now Four... sorta. Maybe 1 and 3/4ths?)


----------



## stonegod (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow... I just checked and saw that the post about diamond dust was made over a year ago!  That goodness for search!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

With regards to Marot... I am okay having him remain in town as he recovers his strength (and we wait to see if S@S ever comes back).  Although he is a part of the Flamic circle of characters, I don't really want to run a third character... so if he was to remain with the party, one of our other players would have to run him.

As far as the items to be identified... Jarrith would want the chain shirt ID'd (and if it is better magically than what he has, he'll just have to suck up the loss of the mihtril aspect of his current armor).

For Khensu... he could use the magical full plate and the magical greatsword presumably (since we never got back the +2 greatsword from Ladreth), unless they are only equal to what he currently has (+2 breastplate and +1 greataxe).  I don't even remember what the flametouch cold iron aspects of his current armor do, so any magical full plate is going to be much better than what he has.  But of course... Ashlyn has first dibs on it since she's an active character.  If it's better than her current +1 full plate, then she can take it, and Khensu can take her current armor.


----------



## Stormwind (Dec 29, 2008)

DEFCON 1 said:


> With regards to Marot... I am okay having him remain in town as he recovers his strength (and we wait to see if S@S ever comes back).  Although he is a part of the Flamic circle of characters, I don't really want to run a third character... so if he was to remain with the party, one of our other players would have to run him.



I have to admit that having Marot recover in town feels best to me for the immediate future. If we decide to have Marot rejoin the group once he has recovered, I could consider running him if S@S doesn't return.



DEFCON 1 said:


> As far as the items to be identified... Jarrith would want the chain shirt ID'd (and if it is better magically than what he has, he'll just have to suck up the loss of the mihtril aspect of his current armor).



I'd say that ID'ing the chain shirt is then the priority.



DEFCON 1 said:


> For Khensu... he could use the magical full plate and the magical greatsword presumably (since we never got back the +2 greatsword from Ladreth), unless they are only equal to what he currently has (+2 breastplate and +1 greataxe).  I don't even remember what the flametouch cold iron aspects of his current armor do, so any magical full plate is going to be much better than what he has.  But of course... Ashlyn has first dibs on it since she's an active character.  If it's better than her current +1 full plate, then she can take it, and Khensu can take her current armor.



We did get the +2 greatsword back from Ladreth (see the OOC post here). I had assumed that Khensu would already be using the +2 greatsword, so as far as I'm concerned, he should definitely grab it (unless the other one is better than a +2 of course).

As far as the magical full plate goes, IC Ashlyn is quite attached to the plate that she currently is wearing due to the ravens embossed on it. Of course if the unidentified full plate is better then she might rethink ... but even then it would be a bit of a toss up.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 30, 2008)

So we'll set priority for the identifying as:
1. Chain shirt
2. Plate armor
3. Greatsword
4. Mace (primarily so we get full value for selling it, if appropriate)

Sound good?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 30, 2008)

Before I post with Tessa looking around, are any of the caravan artificers actually in the inn, or are they presumably wherever the remnants of the caravan is set up?  Since we need stuff ID'd (and Tessa wants to see about scroll availability for Restoration), the artificers are where we ought to start- we don't need the other merchants until we figure out if we're going to sell anything.

Also, if Marot stays in town, we may want to grab the scroll he is holding as it will be more useful for the main party.  Thoughts?


----------



## stonegod (Dec 30, 2008)

pathfinderq1 said:


> Before I post with Tessa looking around, are any of the caravan artificers actually in the inn, or are they presumably wherever the remnants of the caravan is set up?  Since we need stuff ID'd (and Tessa wants to see about scroll availability for Restoration), the artificers are where we ought to start- we don't need the other merchants until we figure out if we're going to sell anything.
> 
> Also, if Marot stays in town, we may want to grab the scroll he is holding as it will be more useful for the main party.  Thoughts?



Getting his scroll is fine (make sure to mark of the scrolls Tessa used.

The artificers are with the caravan who are usually set up near the town square. Mateusz has taken over the Inn, leaving some rooms for y'all.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 30, 2008)

Just as a reminder: I also use the Magic Item Compendium identification methods. Specifically, a 25 + spell level or half CL arcana check can be done for identifying an item as well.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 30, 2008)

pathfinderq1 said:


> Also, because I can't remember, what is the status of spells from the Spell Compendium?  Is it 'no' or 'by approval'?  If it is 'by approval', and we actually live long enough to take more spells, there are a few I'd like to check on:
> 
> CLC 4: Undead Bane weapon, Panacea, Recitation, Sheltered vitality,
> 
> CLC 3: Mass Resist energy, Ghost touch weapon,




Any word on these?  Also:
Animalistic power (Cleric 2) and Energy Vulnerability (Cleric 3) from PHB II?


----------



## stonegod (Dec 31, 2008)

pathfinderq1 said:


> Any word on these?



- _animalistic power_ (CL2, DR2, S/W2, PHII): Fine
- _energy vulnerability_ (CL3, S/W3, PHII): Fine
- _ghost touch weapon_ (CL 3, SC): This spell is too low level; methinks it should be CL4 (closer to _undead bane weapon_, but see below)
- _mass resist energy_ (CL3, SC): Fine
- _panacea_ (CL4, DR5, SC): Its lesser _heal_ w/o ability healing or much hps. Fine at that level.
- _sheltered vitality_ (CL4, DR 4, SC): A lifesaver for ability damage. _Death ward_ is of this level and protects against some nasty stuff as well. Fine.
- _undead bane weapon_ (CL4, PL3, SC): It lasts too long, but its the right CL. See below.

_ghost touch_ and _undead bane_ are more powerful version of the artificer's ability to augment weapons (_lesser weapon augmentation_). That's artificer 2, which is fine for them as it costs money and can't be done in combat (and their enhancement specialists). I think ghost touch/undead bane (both +1 enhancements) should be CL4 if cast in 1 round and last a similar 10 min/CL (halfway between _ghost touch's_ 1 min/lvl and _undead bane's_ 1 hr/lvl).


----------



## stonegod (Dec 31, 2008)

Okay, full identification rules (I'll post these in the info post at the beginning of the thread as well):
- _identify_ or _analyze dweomer_ as usual (remember, divine versions do not require arcane material components)
- DC 30 Kn: Arcana check for well known items, but doesn't give everything
- Spellcraft with a _detect magic_ will do it at a DC 10 higher that id'ing its school of magic (so DC 25 + 1/2 CL)
- Use Magic Device at +5 DC will do it, but only for "activatable" items (wands, some wondrous items, etc.)

In general, the spellcraft/_detect magic_ combo is the fastest w/o _identify_.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 1, 2009)

Another note (in my growing collection): *pathfinderq1* you also need to note that you have the Icon of Ravenloft (given to you here). It does the following:
- It can be used as holy symbol to turn undead. It enhances this ability (let me know when you use it and I'll tell you what it does ).
- It also can be used to heal: speak the word _doloshvinya_ and it casts _cure serious_ on the touched creature. This effect is once per day

*Stormwind* If you use the _holy symbol of Ravenkind_ to turn undead, I'll also need to know. Currently, it acts as a _phylactery of faithfulness_ in addition to its normal powers.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 1, 2009)

Tessa has already used the Icon for a turn undead attempt, in the steward's office- IC post 268 lists a +4 effective level bonus.  I'll add the Icon to Tessa's sheet tomorrow when I update her spell selection (if we make it through the night.

For what it is worth, Tessa does not currently have Identify memorized- it goes in her 2nd level domain slot, which was used for Produce Flame today.  To simplify, I can memorize Identify with tomorrow's selection and  mark it off as used.

Looks like Khensu can keep the +2 greatsword he already has.  Not sure if anyone wants either of the armor sets...


----------



## Stormwind (Jan 2, 2009)

Ok. I presume the symbol will gain additional abilities once the ritual to fully awaken it is complete (Ashlyn is planning to do this very soon - probably tomorrow morning).



@*All*: I figure that we should sell a lot of the excess group gear. I have compiled a list below of all the group gear not currently in use. Comments welcome.
[sblock=Group gear (to sell)]
*Group gear* (in haversack):
Handy Haversack [5 lbs][2000 gp] ---> Not for sale
- Composite (+2) longbow x4 [3 lbs ea.][300 gp ea.]
- light crossbow x4 [4 lbs ea.][35 gp ea.]
- bolts x20 [2 lbs][2 gp]
- Masterwork greatsword x4 [8 lbs ea.][350 gp ea.]
- +1 ancient greatsword [8 lbs]
- +1 unholy mace [8 lbs]
- +1 dagger [1 lbs][2302 gp]
- dagger x2 [1 lbs ea.][2 gp ea.]
- Mantle of second chances [1 lbs] ---> Not for sale (Either Jarrith, Tessa, or Khensu could use this)
- Iron bracers of armour +2 [1 lbs][4000 gp]
- Potion bracer x2 [½ lbs ea.] ---> Not for sale (It might be useful for both Jarrith and Khensu)
- Elixir of Vision [- lbs][250 gp]
- Silver nibbed pen 
- Set of gem studded gold cufflinks
*Jarrith's gear*
- +1 mithril chain shirt [13 lbs][2250 gp]
*Khensu's gear*
- +2 flametouched iron breastplate [50 lbs][6650 gp]
[/sblock]

Just so that everyone is aware of the current distribution of group gear, here is a list of the stuff in use 
(Note that I have allocated the +2 chain shirt to Jarrith, the +1 full plate to Khensu, and the Scroll to Avron)
[sblock=Group gear (in use)]
*Group gear* (in use):
- [Partially awakened Symbol of Ravenkind] (Order of the Raven - Ashlyn)
- Crumpled letter (Group - Ashlyn)
- +2 ancient chain shirt (Group - Jarrith) [25 lbs]
- Danovich's Journal (Group - Jarrith)
- +2 greatsword (Group - Khensu) [8 lbs][8350 gp]
- +1 full plate (Group - Khensu) [50 lbs]
 ---> Note that this might cost something for 'resizing' in order to fit Khensu
- Periapt of wisdom +2 (Group - Tessa) [- lbs][4000 gp]
- Milosh's wand (Group - Tessa) (CL 5 Magic Missile; 38 charges) [- lbs][3750 gp]
- Tome of "Cannons of the Knittes of the Ravven" (Order of the Raven - Tessa)
- Tome of Strahd (Group - Tessa)
- Icon of Ravenloft (Order of the Raven - Tessa)
- Scroll of restoration, break enchantment, and remove disease (Group - Avron) [- lbs][2,300 gp gp]
[/sblock]


Finally, here is the groups current financial state
[sblock=Group Funds]
*Group Funds*:
- Paper (Note of credit from the caravan for the group) (Group) [- lbs][2270 gp]
- Coins: 25 platinum, 100 gold, - silver, - copper (Group) [2.5 lbs]
*Private Funds*
- Paper (Note of credit from the caravan for Ashlyn) [- lbs][373 gp]
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jan 2, 2009)

The magic composite longbow may not be a bad thing for Khensu to keep around just in case. I'm not saying this as I know something is coming, but as the fact that the longbow **is** the favored weapon of the Flame.

I'll need to know if the rest are okay w/ this switch. And, yes, the full plate does require resizing (about a day of work uninterrupted).


----------



## Stormwind (Jan 2, 2009)

stonegod said:


> The magic composite longbow may not be a bad thing for Khensu to keep around just in case. I'm not saying this as I know something is coming, but as the fact that the longbow **is** the favored weapon of the Flame.
> 
> I'll need to know if the rest are okay w/ this switch. And, yes, the full plate does require resizing (about a day of work uninterrupted).



I might be missing something here, but what magical composite longbow? As far as I know there are only 4x composite longbows in the group gear and they are +2 mighty, not magical, hence the (+2). My apologies if the way I listed it was confusing.
As I recall the longbows were loot from the werewolves in the woods.


----------



## Stormwind (Jan 2, 2009)

[sblock=@stonegod]I have been contemplating Ashlyn's progression and the current situation. In particular I have been considering taking various feats once Ashlyn levels up:

Leadership: This would fit Ashlyn rather well over the long term since she is starting to consider rebuilding the Order of the Raven (once the castle is 'cleared' of corruption). I don't know what your thoughts are regarding possible cohorts in this case and whether Urik might fit that position or whether you have other plans for him?
Sun Devotion (Complete Champion): This feat would also fit Ashlyn rather well, particulary since she gains the sun domain from the 3rd level of the Knights of the Raven PrC, thus making this a very cohesive choice from an RP perspective

Basically I just wanted to run both possibilities past you and check what your thoughts were on them. At the moment I am slightly more inclined to take the _Sun Devotion_ feat as I feel it fits Ashlyn better, but I am also open to her taking _Leadership_, particularly if we need another 'character' in the group.

Here's the _Sun Devotion_ feat description:







			
				Complete Champion said:
			
		

> *Sun Devotion [Domain]*
> Your weapon blazes with the power of the sun.
> *Benefit*: Once per day as a swift action, you can cause one of your melee weapons to glow with the power of the sun. The illumination radius is the same as a torch, but the light is true sunlight and affects creatures within a 10-foot radius as such. This effect last for 1 minute.
> While your weapon glows, it deals an additional 1 point of sacred (if your deity is good or neutral) or profane (if your deity is evil) damage per character level you possess to any undead it strikes.
> ...



[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 2, 2009)

Well I figured out why I bought mithril chain in the first place... my _cat's grace_ spell doesn't do any good for AC without it (max dex for chain shirt is +4, but +6 for mithril chain shirt).  However, instead of being AC 19 regularly, 21 with _cat's grace_... I'd rather just be AC 20 all the time.

Since we've had the Mantle of Second Chances for probably a year or so and it keeps getting passed around to all the new players who end up leaving... I'm gonna take it for myself.  This and the chain shirt are the first two magical items I've received in the game (not including the ones I started with), so I'm gonna be greedy just this once.    I'll also take the potion bracer as well.

As far as Khensu... I'll definitely spending the time/cash to resize the full plate, and I'll restat him based on the +2 greatsword.  I'll also give him a potion bracer.

What exactly was the ability of the Mantle of Second Chance again?

Thanx all!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 2, 2009)

I have no additional RP to do until we get up and running again (unless stonegod wants me to rp out Khensu getting the armor resized).  I would prefer to hold off going anywhere until the armor is finished and we heal everyone's ability damage.

Once we've decided we are ready to go and what our plan is (presumably to go somewhere to bring the relics together), I will rework my spells at that point (during the "overnight" of the morning we leave).  Until then, I'll make sure Jarrith has enough Lesser Restos made available as needed to get everyone (including Marot) back up to full.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 2, 2009)

Would you like me to scribe the scrolls into my prayerbook?  It would take a day per scroll.

How does this look for dealing with the solo threat?

1st:  shield of faithx2(+3 deflection to AC), produce flame, protection from evil(for the one with the lowest will save), lesser vigorx2
2nd:  Invisibility(for SA goodness, and whoever brings the artifacts together), mirror image, summon swarm, drifts of the shalm, cure mod
3rd:  searing light, holy storm, call lightning
4th:  Vortex of teeth(if there is only four of us, otherwise arc of lightning to power storm bolt feat), wall of fire.


----------



## Stormwind (Jan 2, 2009)

DEFCON 1 said:


> Since we've had the Mantle of Second Chances for probably a year or so and it keeps getting passed around to all the new players who end up leaving... I'm gonna take it for myself.  This and the chain shirt are the first two magical items I've received in the game (not including the ones I started with), so I'm gonna be greedy just this once.    I'll also take the potion bracer as well.
> 
> As far as Khensu... I'll definitely spending the time/cash to resize the full plate, and I'll restat him based on the +2 greatsword.  I'll also give him a potion bracer.
> 
> What exactly was the ability of the Mantle of Second Chance again?



If I remember right, the Mantle of second chances gives you 1 reroll/day ... a nice ability to save your skin when you roll poorly on a saving throw 

... and DEFCON, although you are technically correct that Jarrith hasn't received any magical items, if I remember correctly Jarrith had his rapiers enchanted by the artificers here in the caravan ... <evil grin> 

On that same note ... does anyone else in the group have any masterwork items that need enchantments? The +1 enchantments don't cost that much and we can probably afford one or two


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 3, 2009)

Tessa is all set for gear- but if we're going to wait for the armor to be resized, maybe we ought to see if the artificers can cook up a few scrolls as well (like Lesser Restoration, maybe).  I'm in agreement on the "to be sold" list as well, whatever the merchants will buy.

Also, while I am in favor of waiting for the armor, we may want to plan for our opposition NOT waiting- just in case...


----------



## stonegod (Jan 3, 2009)

- It will take 3 days for Avron to copy scrolls (and the appropriate cash layout [100gp/lvl]) and Spellcraft checks (DC 15+Spell Level)
- It will take a day and 840gp to resize the armor for Khensu
- Stormwind is right about the bow; its not magical
- It will take 3 days and 3000gp to make Jarrith's extant mithral chain shirt +2. If he "sacrifices" the +2 chain shirt the party has (and he claimed), that'll cut the price to 1000gp (but not shorten the time). Just an option.
- Others could also do similar with their armor or weapons, but time isn't infinite (nor are the crafters). There is one crafter capable of making +2 items, one additional for +1. The is one final artificer that cannot craft weapons/armor but can do scrolls.
- The artificers can make some scrolls, but they need time and requests.
- I'll need to know on which day you plan on trying to bring the items together (i.e., tomorrow or later?)


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 3, 2009)

Tessa does not need armor or weapons help.

I am on the fence about having Avron scribe the scroll of Restoration into his prayerbook- right now we don't have the components to cast it, and I believe that also precludes making scrolls of it, so if he scribes the scroll that uses our only available casting of that spell.  He can use the other spells though.

Can the House Jorasco healers do Restoration?  It is a lesser dragonmark power, but I don't know if they have that one available.

Time-wise, my vote is to wait until we have the armor done, but not longer unless absolutely necessary.  As noted, I am not convinced our opposition (Sergei, for instance- though there may be others) will be willing to give us the time we want.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 3, 2009)

pathfinderq1 said:


> Can the House Jorasco healers do Restoration?  It is a lesser dragonmark power, but I don't know if they have that one available.



You still haven't asked Mateusz or Ireena for diamond dust.

As for the matrons: One has lesser restoration, and the eldest has restoration (which she used on Urik).


----------



## Stormwind (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay, As I see it we can probably manage one day for recovery, crafting, scribing, repairs etc. If we get lucky we might even stretch that out to three days, but I reckon we'll probably have other things that need doing during those days.


*Artificier (+2 Arms and Armor)*
Day 1 - Improve +1 enchant -> +2 for Jarrith's mithril
Day 2 - Improve +1 enchant -> +2 for Jarrith's mithril
Day 3 - Improve +1 enchant -> +2 for Jarrith's mithril (3000gp)

If anyone is interested we could also consider adding one of the following +1 abilities to a magical weapon instead of enchanting Jarrith's mithril shirt:
- ghost touch: for those annoying incorporeal undead
- spell storing: imagine Jarrith's rapier with _cure serious wounds_ stored in it
- undead bane: kind of appropriate given the campaign
*Artificier (+1 Arms and Armor)*
Day 1 - Resize the armor for Khensu (840gp)
Day 2 - 
Day 3 - 
*Artificier (Scrolls)*
Day 1 - 
Day 2 - 
Day 3 - 

As far as which scrolls we might want to request, my suggestion would be to request the following (if we can get them):
*1st*: 
*2nd*: Knock
*3rd*: Halt undead
If the number of undead that we have fought thus far is any indication then _Halt undead_ should be extraordinarily useful, especially if Avron can learn it. I figure _Knock_ might be useful if we come across a locked door in the castle that we need to get past.
*Ashlyn (Rituals)*
Day 1 - Binding ritual for Symbol of ravenkind (1500gp)
Day 2 - 
Day 3 - 
*Avron (Scribing)*
Day 1 - Copy spell x into prayerbook from scroll [100gp/lvl and spellcraft DC 15+SL]
Day 2 - Copy spell x into prayerbook from scroll [100gp/lvl and spellcraft DC 15+SL]
Day 3 - Copy spell x into prayerbook from scroll [100gp/lvl and spellcraft DC 15+SL]

where spell x is one of (including the spells from the group scrolls that Tessa is carrying):
*1st*: comprehend languages, endure elements
*2nd*: augury, dark way, divine insight, find traps, gentle repose, healing lorecall, zone of truth
*3rd*: invisibility purge, locate object, remove disease, water breathing
*4th*: restoration
*5th*: break enchantment


----------



## Stormwind (Jan 4, 2009)

stonegod said:


> - I'll need to know on which day you plan on trying to bring the items together (i.e., tomorrow or later?)



I figure that we'll probably want to wait until we are all fully recovered before we bring the three relics together. Since Avron will be busy scribing scrolls into his prayerbook for 1-3 days (depending on how many spells he wants to learn from scrolls), Marot needs at least 1 more day, possibly 2, in order to fully recover and Ashlyn needs 1 day to fully recover and to perform the binding ritual for the symbol of ravenkind. The rest of the stuff doesn't require our presence, although it might limit our resources a little if people are having gear enchanted.

Regarding bringing the relics together, I suggest that we don't want to do this in the middle of the village due to possibly awkward questions from Mateusz or the villagers. Perhaps at the crossroads? (It's close, but not too close)
I would also suggest that this would be best done in the middle of the day, since if the relics are corrupted as they appear then the creature that is created from bringing the relics together is likely to be corrupt as well and given that the corruption of this land seems to favor darkness then we should try and take advantage of any light that we can ... who knows, perhaps it will even help 

In short, I think we need to rest and organize stuff today (Ashlyn - ritual, Avron - scribing, All - ordering scrolls/enchantments, Ashlyn/Jarrith/Khensu - selling stuff). Then we can see what the following day brings ...


----------



## Stormwind (Jan 4, 2009)

Just a synopsis of the group gear to sell. 

[sblock=Group gear (to sell)]
*Group gear*
- Masterwork composite (+2) longbow x4 [3 lbs ea.][300 gp ea.]
- light crossbow x4 [4 lbs ea.][35 gp ea.]
- bolts x20 [2 lbs][2 gp]
- Masterwork greatsword x4 [8 lbs ea.][350 gp ea.]
- +1 ancient greatsword [8 lbs]
- +1 unholy mace [8 lbs]
- +1 dagger [1 lbs][2302 gp]
- dagger x2 [1 lbs ea.][2 gp ea.]
- Iron bracers of armour +2 [1 lbs][4000 gp]
- Elixir of Vision [- lbs][250 gp]
- Silver nibbed pen 
- Set of gem studded gold cufflinks
*Jarrith's gear*
- +1 mithril chain shirt [13 lbs][2250 gp]
*Khensu's gear*
- +1 greataxe [12 lbs][2320 gp]
- +2 flametouched iron breastplate [30 lbs][6650 gp]
[/sblock]

@*DEFCON*: let us know what you want to do with Jarrith's and Khensu's gear (marked in the list above) and whether you want to upgrade the enchant on Jarrith's mithril shirt or just go with the +2 chain shirt that we have?

I figure that it's appropriate, from a RP perspective, if Jarrith and Khensu get their own letter's of credit from the caravan for their own gear (as Ashlyn has), although if DEFCON prefers, I can keep track of that along with the groups letter's of credit or even just subsume it within the groups own letter of credit


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 4, 2009)

Unless somebody really needs the cash, Avron wears a breastplate(currently +1).  He would greatly benefit from the other.  If we have diamond dust I'll probably go with:  restoration, remove disease, and a third one unchosen(thoughts?).  If no diamond dust then, locate object.


----------



## Stormwind (Jan 5, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> Unless somebody really needs the cash, Avron wears a breastplate(currently +1).  He would greatly benefit from the other.  If we have diamond dust I'll probably go with:  restoration, remove disease, and a third one unchosen(thoughts?).  If no diamond dust then, locate object.



As far as Khensu's old breastplate goes, that's up to DEFCON to make a call on that.

Regarding the third spell for Avron to learn ... if we can get a scroll of _halt undead_ made by the caravan's artificiers, then I would recommend that Avron learn that since that would give us some nice battlefield control options.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm okay with just using the regular +2 chain shirt, rather than improving my mithril shirt to +2.  It's just some skills that get affective because of the Armor Check penalty, but I can suck that up.  If we have artificers available to work, it'd probably be better to get them working on improving other stuff.

Khensu will get the full plate refitted and pay the cost, and I'm all right with passing the breastplate off to Avron if that'd help him.  Stormwind, you can just add whatever moneys Jarrith and Khensu receive into the general pool, I don't need any personal letters of credit.  If I did, that'd mean I'd have to keep track of money, and I'm quite happy to let you do all of that.  

If we are going to wait the three days (which I believe we should), then I would go along with the idea of improving some of our weapons.  I'd be quite okay to get a ghost touch or undead bane placed on one of my rapiers (although I wonder if that would make them too high in plusses that the artificiers would be able to do it?)  If we can, then great.  I say we go for it.  I'd do at least one of Jarrith's two rapiers first and foremost (Khensu is fine with just a +2 weapon).

Finally... as far as where to do the binding... the crosswords could work, or we can also go back to the farmhouse we stayed at a couple nights ago.  Either one is fine with me, and I agree that doing it mid-day is probably best.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 6, 2009)

So, at what point does the Sense Motive failure "expire"?  Especially if Tessa realizes that Khensu just handed off one of our Haversacks (rather than a simple pack with blankets) she is likely to be just a bit suspicious, even if she doesn't know all the townsfolk.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 6, 2009)

pathfinderq1 said:


> So, at what point does the Sense Motive failure "expire"?  Especially if Tessa realizes that Khensu just handed off one of our Haversacks (rather than a simple pack with blankets) she is likely to be just a bit suspicious, even if she doesn't know all the townsfolk.



Tessa can feel free to act as she fits, and she certainly has new information that could garner another check if she so wished (as you pointed out).


----------



## Stormwind (Jan 6, 2009)

@*stonegod*: Bront was right ... you be evil ... just what we like to see in a DM 

@*All*: okay, here's the updated list of stuff to sell. 
@*Evolution*: Since Khensu's _+2 flametouched iron breastplate_ is going to Avron, I assume that he will want to sell his old _+1 breastplate_. Do you want to subsume the money from the sale of your old breastplate into the group funds or do you want a separate letter of credit?
[sblock=Group gear (to sell)]
*Group gear*
- Masterwork composite (+2) longbow x4 [3 lbs ea.][300 gp ea.]
- light crossbow x4 [4 lbs ea.][35 gp ea.]
- bolts x20 [2 lbs][2 gp]
- Masterwork greatsword x4 [8 lbs ea.][350 gp ea.]
- +1 ancient greatsword [8 lbs]
- +1 unholy mace [8 lbs]
- +1 dagger [1 lbs][2302 gp]
- dagger x2 [1 lbs ea.][2 gp ea.]
- Iron bracers of armour +2 [1 lbs][4000 gp]
- Elixir of Vision [- lbs][250 gp]
- Silver nibbed pen 
- Set of gem studded gold cufflinks
*Jarrith's gear*
- +1 mithril chain shirt [13 lbs][2250 gp]
*Khensu's gear*
- +1 greataxe [12 lbs][2320 gp]
*Avron's gear*
- +1 breastplate [30 lbs][1350 gp]
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 6, 2009)

You may as well put the breastplate into group gear, I'm not greedy.


----------



## Stormwind (Jan 20, 2009)

And once again stonegod lives up to his reputation . Well that solves the question of when to combine the three relics ... not before we retrieve the haversack (and the relic) from the castle. It's a good thing that we have access to the _locate object_ spell - avron should definitely learn it now as we will need it to find the relic (and Khensu's haversack) which might well be in separate places by now.

This does raise the point that we can no longer assume that any place is safe and we should treat even the village as potentially hostile territory as tonights escapades have shown.

Well, at least now we are in no particular hurry to get things done and can prepare and recover a little better whilst in town.


----------



## Stormwind (Jan 20, 2009)

ok ... here's a synopsis of our plans for the next three days:

Sell the following stuff:[sblock=Group gear (to sell)]
*Group gear*
- Masterwork composite (+2) longbow x4 [3 lbs ea.][300 gp ea.]
- light crossbow x4 [4 lbs ea.][35 gp ea.]
- bolts x20 [2 lbs][2 gp]
- Masterwork greatsword x4 [8 lbs ea.][350 gp ea.]
- +1 unholy mace [8 lbs]
- +1 dagger [1 lbs][2302 gp]
- dagger x2 [1 lbs ea.][2 gp ea.]
- Iron bracers of armour +2 [1 lbs][4000 gp]
- Elixir of Vision [- lbs][250 gp]
- Silver nibbed pen 
- Set of gem studded gold cufflinks
*Jarrith's gear*
- +1 mithril chain shirt [13 lbs][2250 gp]
*Khensu's gear*
- +1 greataxe [12 lbs][2320 gp]
*Avron's gear*
- +1 breastplate [30 lbs][1350 gp]
[/sblock]
And our plans for utilizing the crafting services of the caravans artificers:[sblock=Plans for the next 3 days]
*Artificier (+2 Arms and Armor)*
*[Day 1]* - Add _ghost touch_ or _undead bane_ to one of Jarrith's rapier's
*[Day 2]* - Add ghost touch or undead bane to one of Jarrith's rapier's
*[Day 3]* - Add ghost touch or undead bane to one of Jarrith's rapier's
_
*Artificier (+1 Arms and Armor)*
*[Day 1]* - Resize the armor for Khensu (840gp)
*[Day 2]* - Enchant Ladreth's composite longbow to a +1 weapon
*[Day 3]* - 
_
*Artificier (Scrolls)*
*[Day 1]* - Knock
*[Day 2]* - Halt undead
*[Day 3]* - either Death ward or Restoration

As far as which scrolls we might want to request, my suggestion would be to request the following (if we can get them):
*1st*: 
*2nd*: Knock
*3rd*: Halt undead
*4th*: Death ward, Restoration
If the number of undead that we have fought thus far is any indication then _Halt undead_ should be extraordinarily useful, especially if Avron can learn it. I figure _Knock_ might be useful if we come across a locked door in the castle that we need to get past.
[/sblock]
And Ashlyn's plans:[sblock=Ashlyn's plans]
*Ashlyn (Rituals)*
Day 1 - Shopping, Binding ritual for Symbol of ravenkind (1500gp)
Day 2 - Trip to the church to look for ingredients to absorb/prevent taint
Day 3 -
[/sblock]

And finally Avron's plans for learning spells:[sblock=Avron's plans]
*Avron (Scribing)*
Day 1 - Copy spell _Locate object_ into prayerbook from scroll [300gp and spellcraft DC 18]
Day 2 - Copy spell _Remove disease_ into prayerbook from scroll [300gp and spellcraft DC 18]
Day 3 - Copy spell _Restoration_ into prayerbook from scroll [400gp and spellcraft DC 19]

where spells are one of (including the spells from the group scrolls that Tessa is carrying):
*1st*: comprehend languages, endure elements
*2nd*: augury, dark way, divine insight, find traps, gentle repose, healing lorecall, zone of truth
*3rd*: invisibility purge, _locate object_, _remove disease_, water breathing
*4th*: _restoration_
*5th*: break enchantment
[/sblock]

So that leaves us with a few questions (for us):
- What scrolls (if any) do we want to order?
- Does anyone need any plain +1 enchants for weapons or for armor?

And a few questions (for stonegod):
- What scrolls/spells are available?
- Is diamond dust available (Tessa need to ask Irena or Mateuse)?
- Can Ashlyn do the ritual for the sunsword yet (are the materials for it available - did it need platnium, or something else?)?
- Is the caravan artificer (the +2 arms and amour one) able to do either the _ghost touch_ or the _undead bane_ enchantment?


----------



## stonegod (Jan 21, 2009)

Stormwind said:


> And a few questions (for stonegod):
> - What scrolls/spells are available?
> - Is diamond dust available (Tessa needs to ask Irena or Mateusz)?
> - Can Ashlyn do the ritual for the sunsword yet (are the materials for it available - did it need platinum, or something else?)?
> - Is the caravan artificer (the +2 arms and amour one) able to do either the _ghost touch_ or the _undead bane_ enchantment?



I'll answer all questions about shopping when the group asks the relevant people (because there are no simple answers ), but I can answer one now: According to what Madam Eva said:







Madam Eva said:


> In the tent light, the scales of the gold dragon seem to sparkle with a luminance of their own. Her eyes open once again, Madam Eva stares intently at Ashlyn. "To wake it, bring it to where the light lies dead, slain by the darkness that shrouds the castle." Before Ashlyn can speak, Madam Eva places a finger over her cracked lips. "Quiet, pet, we are not done."  The seer's hands then hover of the golden dragon, as if gathering the reflected light. "Seek the tomb of the fallen prince in the deepest recesses of the castle. Only there can the blade be awoken."



You'll need some platinum at the minimum.


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 4, 2009)

stonegod said:


> [Boy, does that man talk! Not very friendly either.  Ask anything else you expect Mateusz might answer; otherwise, let me know what our plans are for the rest of the eve. I'll assume that you'll folks want to take some time to rest/craft/shop/etc. before dealing with the now missing relics. Let me know if I'm wrong.]



Sounds good to me. 
Ashlyn would also like to make a trip to the church as time allows in order to search for herbs and so forth (stuff to counter/prevent taint).

I think most of the information for our plans for the next three days is in my post above. I have filled in the three spells that Avron is planning on learning (although _restoration_ is dependant on us finding diamond dust).


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 6, 2009)

Stonegod, if it would be in the group's interest, I would definitely be interested in bringing Ladreth back. I would be comfortable once I have read the 33 IC pages of Chapter 2, which started right around the time of my disappearance.

Anyway, if there is the desire, let me know what you need from me to get the ball rolling.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 9, 2009)

ethandrew said:


> Stonegod, if it would be in the group's interest, I would definitely be interested in bringing Ladreth back. I would be comfortable once I have read the 33 IC pages of Chapter 2, which started right around the time of my disappearance.
> 
> Anyway, if there is the desire, let me know what you need from me to get the ball rolling.



S@s is back (though hasn't posted yet), as is r1 and yourself. I don't have any problem w/ you joining back in, but if anyone wants to share their thoughts, you can do so here or email me.

Meanwhile, I'll move the thread ahead soon.


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 10, 2009)

stonegod said:


> S@s is back (though hasn't posted yet), as is r1 and yourself. I don't have any problem w/ you joining back in, but if anyone wants to share their thoughts, you can do so here or email me.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'll move the thread ahead soon.



@*s@squ@tch*, *ethandrew*: Good to see you both back, I suspect that your presence will be much needed in the days to come 

We are currently planning to take three days for recovery, shopping, scribing scrolls, rituals, crafting and a possible trip to the church. If either of you would like to place orders for magical crafting (+1 weapons or armor), or scrolls, then the caravan's artificiers might still have time to do such stuff (see here for details).

@*ethandrew*: we have given the _+2 greatsword_ to Khensu so Ladreth will need a new weapon. Fortunately we have an _ancient +1 greatsword_ available that we found in the castle, and I would suggest that Ladreth would take that. I would also reccomend that Ladreth consider having his composite longbow enchanted into a +1 weapon.

@*s@squ@tch*: while Marot was NPC'ed, the _Scroll of Restoration, Break Enchantment, and Remove Disease_ was returned to the group gear. At the moment the plan is that Avron will be learning _Remove Disease_ and _Restoration_ (if we can get diamond dust) from that scroll. If there are any spells that you would like to obtain scrolls for, then let me know and we will add them to the orders for the caravan's artificier. I dunno how important weapons are for Marot, but if he wishes to get his cold-iron mace enchanted to a +1 weapon, that is also possible.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have no problems with anyone returning to the fold, although I still intend/want to have Jarrith and Khensu remain together for rp purposes.  I don't mind keeping Khensu out of any fights if it would create encounter difficulties, but I'd at least like to keep him with the group.  As quite frankly... who knows when we'll need to reactivate him again?

So the group curretly looks like this, right?

*Current cast:*

*Jarrith Bronns* (DEFCON1): Human Silver Flame infiltrator
*Ashlyn Alsedora Dorandanna* (Stormwind): Human Lightbringer Chosen of Dol Arrah
*Tessaryl* (pathfinderq1): Human Aberrant-touched Cleric of the Sovereign Host
*Sir Khensu Feral* (DEFCON1, formerly GwydapLlew): Shifter Silver Flame Inquisitor. Formerly Fallen.
*Avron Hekler* (EvolutionKB): Human crazed scholar.
*Ladreth Dorkunan* (ethandrew): Quiet half-orc Deneith mercenary.
*Marot "The Deadly" (Maraat Jaasakah)* (s@squ@tch, formerly Isida Kep'Tukari): Human Ghaash'kala warlock.
*Ravika* (renau1g): Shifter druid.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 10, 2009)

Definitely interested, I'll read through the IC thread to catch up.


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 11, 2009)

@*renau1g*: Good to see you back as well (I missed stonegod's mention of you in the earlier post the first time I read it) ...

I believe the only item we currently have in the group gear that might be useful for you is the '_Iron bracers of armour +2_' since they might not meld when you wild shape (depending on which form you shift into). Let me know if you wish to take it, because otherwise it will be sold.
I was going to suggest that you take the bracers, but then I noticed that they are metal ... so no use to you ... unfortunately


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 11, 2009)

DEFCON 1 said:


> *Current cast:*
> 
> *Jarrith Bronns* (DEFCON1): Human Silver Flame infiltrator
> *Ashlyn Alsedora Dorandanna* (Stormwind): Human Lightbringer Chosen of Dol Arrah
> ...



I just corrected the links for the character sheets in the list above.


On the matter of Sir Khensu, I wouldn't like to see him leave the group from a roleplay perspective since I can't see a clean way of separating Khensu and Jarrith. I also think he brings a lot to the group in terms of roleplay, particulary in terms of 'controlling' or 'reining in' Jarrith.

@*s@squ@tch*, *ethandrew*, *renau1g*: I need to know what group stuff you guys are taking (greatsword? longbow enchant? mace enchant? scrolls?) and what your plans are for the next 3 days so I can compile them into the groups plan.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 11, 2009)

What scrolls are there? Sorry, I missed that post. Most of the equipment won't benefit Ravika as she's not proficient + her goal is to be more of a ranged attacker.

As for plans, she'll try to tend to any wounded (+11 Heal), then just wait around as she has no gold & no item creation feats.


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 11, 2009)

renau1g said:


> What scrolls are there? Sorry, I missed that post. Most of the equipment won't benefit Ravika as she's not proficient + her goal is to be more of a ranged attacker.
> 
> As for plans, she'll try to tend to any wounded (+11 Heal), then just wait around as she has no gold & no item creation feats.



One of the artificer's in the caravan can scribe scrolls. We don't know what spells he can scribe, but we can ask (basically we ask for whatever we want and then stonegod will let us know if we can have it or not).
At the moment we are trying to get scrolls of knock and halt undead, but if Ravika or Marot (or anyone else) have anything that they would like to get then we can ask for that too!


----------



## renau1g (Feb 11, 2009)

I think Ravika's is ok, she has most of the scrolls & wands she needs.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 11, 2009)

Ladreth is definitely better off with +1 Greatsword and +1 Longbow. So he'll use the sword from the Group's cache and we'll see what we can do about enchanting the bow.

One question, when last left Ladreth was 6th Level. I'm assuming, since I haven't seen otherwise, that this will remain the same?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 11, 2009)

Marot really has no use for an enchantment on his mace, as he rarely uses it, so it would be a waste of group funds.

I think he would be interested in a few scrolls however, with interest in spells such as Death Ward, Restoration, etc, etc...  A wand would be lovely as well, but probably too $$.  

How much is left on our Letter of credit?  Do we know what % of value we get for trade in of magical items as well?

It also would be nice if we had a method of dealing with things in gaseous form...  Too bad Gust of Wind doesn't have any adverse affects on things.  Wind Wall would serve as a barrier, but must be vertical in orientation, so although you could form it into a cylinder, the top and bottom would still be open...


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 11, 2009)

We currently have 2270gp left on our letter of credit, plus another 373gp from Ashlyn's, plus 100gp cash, plus 25 platnium (although Ashlyn probably needs the platnium for the sunsword ritual).

Thus we have a total of 2743gp funds available before we start selling stuff.

Currently we don't know what money we can get for selling the extra gear (but I would guess, somewhere around 11,000-12,000gp), which even with our projected expenses should be sufficient to cover everything currently.

@*s@squ@tch*: I'll add in Death ward and Restoration to the requested scrolls. I'm not sure if we can get wands or not. Probably something we should ask in character ...

@*ethandrew*: ok ... I'll mark off the greatsword, and add the longbow enchantment to the list. With regards to level - I would assume so, but that's stonegod's call.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 11, 2009)

Well Ravika can handle any curative wands the group wants to buy, or scrolls. Particularly a greater restoration or raise dead/resurrection scroll might be handy.


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 12, 2009)

We need to check with stonegod (whilst IC) as to whether or not the caravan's artificiers can make wands. Since nothing has been mentioned yet, I suspect not .... but you never know.

With regards to obtain a scroll of raise dead ... that would cost 5,000gp just for the diamonds, to which we would have to add the cost of the scroll. Likewise a scroll of resurection would cost 10,000gp just for the diamonds ... and we just can't afford that much, even if we could obtain that much diamonds ....


----------



## stonegod (Feb 12, 2009)

No wands. They don't have the ability, and any wand not 1st would take too long anyway.

Stormwind is right about the cost for the scrolls. A bit pricey at this level (and also will take too long—1 day per 1k gp.

Ladreth & Marot are exactly at the XP they were when they left. 

The bracers are not armor; the druid restriction doesn't apply (druids can use metal weapons, after all).

Khensu is fine w/ the group. Things are going to get (even more) serious; I expect some near/true casualties. Just saying. 

Got back from travel and work caught up. I swear there will be a post soon. Really. Weekend likely at this point.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 13, 2009)

OK, so Marot is either at 33009 xp or 33609 xp, depends upon whether he gets the 600 xp from the Swamp Fane battle with the blood eels, as he was there, but was an npc.

_Death Ward_ and _Restoration_ would cost 700 gp and 800 gp, respectively, so they would take less than 1 day, correct?  So they could still be viable, as they are not as costly as _Raise Dead_, etc.


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 13, 2009)

@*s@squ@tch*: Yep, Scrolls of Death ward and Restoration are both viable and I have added them to the list.



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> The bracers are not armor; the druid restriction doesn't apply (druids can use metal weapons, after all).



Cool, So Ravika can use the Iron bracers then.
@*renau1g*: feel free to add '_Iron bracers of armour +2 (Group gear)[1 lbs][4000 gp]_' to your gear ... I'll mark it down as being used by you in the group quipment.


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 13, 2009)

Ok ... posting the updated summary of activities for the next three days ... everyone please look through and let me know if there is anything that needs correcting.

Sell the following stuff:[sblock=Group gear (to sell)]
*Group gear*
- Masterwork composite (+2) longbow x4 [3 lbs ea.][300 gp ea.]
- light crossbow x4 [4 lbs ea.][35 gp ea.]
- bolts x20 [2 lbs][2 gp]
- Masterwork greatsword x4 [8 lbs ea.][350 gp ea.]
- +1 unholy mace [8 lbs]
- +1 dagger [1 lbs][2302 gp]
- dagger x2 [1 lbs ea.][2 gp ea.]
- Elixir of Vision [- lbs][250 gp]
- Silver nibbed pen 
- Set of gem studded gold cufflinks
*Jarrith's gear*
- +1 mithril chain shirt [13 lbs][2250 gp]
*Khensu's gear*
- +1 greataxe [12 lbs][2320 gp]
*Avron's gear*
- +1 breastplate [30 lbs][1350 gp]
[/sblock]
And our plans for utilizing the crafting services of the caravans artificers:[sblock=Plans for the next 3 days]
*Artificier (+2 Arms and Armor)*
*[Day 1]* - Add _ghost touch_ or _undead bane_ to one of Jarrith's rapier's
*[Day 2]* - Add _ghost touch_ or _undead bane_ to one of Jarrith's rapier's
*[Day 3]* - Add _ghost touch_ or _undead bane_ to one of Jarrith's rapier's
_
*Artificier (+1 Arms and Armor)*
*[Day 1]* - Resize the armor for Khensu (840gp)
*[Day 2]* - Enchant Ladreth's composite longbow to a +1 weapon
*[Day 3]* - 
_
*Artificier (Scrolls)*
*[Day 1]* - Restoration(CL 7)
*[Day 2]* - Halt undead(CL 5)
*[Day 3]* - Death ward(CL 7) 

I suggest that we also order (we can pick it up later): Scroll of Knock(CL 3)
[/sblock]
And Ashlyn's plans:[sblock=Ashlyn]
*Ashlyn*
*[Day 1]*
Shopping (Sale of group equipment)
Shopping (purchase of materials for Ritual - use up Ashlyn's credit first [373gp])
Binding ritual for Symbol of ravenkind (requires 1500gp of materials)
*[Day 2]* - Trip to the church to look for ingredients to absorb/prevent taint
*[Day 3]* -
[/sblock]

And finally Avron's plans for learning spells:[sblock=Avron's plans]
*Avron (Scribing)*
*[Day 1]* - Copy spell _Locate object_ into prayerbook from scroll [300gp and spellcraft DC 18]
*[Day 2]* - Copy spell _Remove disease_ into prayerbook from scroll [300gp and spellcraft DC 18]
*[Day 3]* - Copy spell _Restoration_ into prayerbook from scroll [400gp and spellcraft DC 19] (Only if diamond dust is available)

Available spells for Avron to learn are (including the spells from the group scrolls that Tessa is carrying):
*1st*: comprehend languages, endure elements
*2nd*: augury, dark way, divine insight, find traps, gentle repose, healing lorecall, zone of truth
*3rd*: invisibility purge, _locate object_, _remove disease_, water breathing
*4th*: _restoration_
*5th*: break enchantment
[/sblock]


By my calculations we might be cutting things very fine with our spending. We might even have overspent. It depends entirely on how good our bargaining skills are and how well we do with selling stuff. Thus, if we have overspent, I would like people to consider what we sell to make up the difference, or what we might drop from the above list (for now).


----------



## renau1g (Feb 13, 2009)

Stormwind said:


> Cool, So Ravika can use the Iron bracers then.
> @*renau1g*: feel free to add '_Iron bracers of armour +2 (Group gear)[1 lbs][4000 gp]_' to your gear ... I'll mark it down as being used by you in the group quipment.




Thanks! Quick question to the more experienced people, does the armour bonus generated by this item protect against touch attacks like the mage armour spell?


----------



## stonegod (Feb 13, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Thanks! Quick question to the more experienced people, does the armour bonus generated by this item protect against touch attacks like the mage armour spell?



Yes (the armor is a force effect).


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 13, 2009)

FYI, I'll be gone until Tuesday.  Have a good weekend!


----------



## renau1g (Feb 13, 2009)

I might be as well. It *is* Family day here in Canada on monday


----------



## stonegod (Feb 15, 2009)

I'll be using Stormwind's info as a guide for the next three game days. I think we have consensus.

And, since I'm nice, Stormwind and Jarrith are now 9th level (exactly)! (Yeah!). Tessa and Avron also get 3000xp (almost there!). I want to get some leveling up done now, so go forth!


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 15, 2009)

I just finished the IC and I'm up to date. When the time is right, I'll have Ladreth come up from the basement.

Question though, how easy would it be for one or both of the greatswords to be silvered? Now that Mateusz has publicly stated a vampire's weakness, shouldn't we try to get our weapons more up to snuff?


----------



## stonegod (Feb 15, 2009)

ethandrew said:


> I just finished the IC and I'm up to date. When the time is right, I'll have Ladreth come up from the basement.
> 
> Question though, how easy would it be for one or both of the greatswords to be silvered? Now that Mateusz has publicly stated a vampire's weakness, shouldn't we try to get our weapons more up to snuff?



Silversheen (temporary silvering) or a new weapon are your options; can't make an extant weapon silvered permanently.


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 15, 2009)

@*stonegod*: Just in the process of leveling Ashlyn and I just want to confirm that the _Sun devotion_ feat from Complete Champion (pg 62) is okay. I assume that it's fine since the Complete series is approved material, but I'd rather check. The feat would fit Ashlyn rather well, particulary since she gains the sun domain from the 3rd level of the Knights of the Raven PrC, thus making this a very cohesive choice from an RP perspective.

Here's the _Sun Devotion_ feat description:[sblock=Complete Champion]*Sun Devotion [Domain]*
Your weapon blazes with the power of the sun.
*Benefit*: Once per day as a swift action, you can cause one of your melee weapons to glow with the power of the sun. The illumination radius is the same as a torch, but the light is true sunlight and affects creatures within a 10-foot radius as such. This effect last for 1 minute.
While your weapon glows, it deals an additional 1 point of sacred (if your deity is good or neutral) or profane (if your deity is evil) damage per character level you possess to any undead it strikes.
*Special*: You can select this feat multiple times, gaining one additional daily use each time you take it.
*Special*: If you have the ability to turn or rebuke undead, you gain one additional use of this ability for each daily turn or rebuke use you expend.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Out of curiousty, does this mean Khensu is advanced to 8th as well?  You had said way back when I believe that Khensu would remain one level behind Jarrith as his cohort.  Just wanted to confirm.

I'll advance Jarrith tomorrow at work (I don't have President's Day off... boo!)


----------



## stonegod (Feb 15, 2009)

DEFCON 1 said:


> Out of curiousty, does this mean Khensu is advanced to 8th as well?  You had said way back when I believe that Khensu would remain one level behind Jarrith as his cohort.  Just wanted to confirm.
> 
> I'll advance Jarrith tomorrow at work (I don't have President's Day off... boo!)



Yes (on the level) and I don't have it off either (silly public schools and their moving of holidays...)


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have raised Jarrith's level to 9 and made all adjustments I believe.  I took Improved Two-Weapon Fighting (4 attacks per round, woo hoo!), and I have included his main hand weapon now being Undead Bane (the improvement I'm going with).

The only thing that might need correction is his current XP total, and possibly a +1 to his action points (can't remember if they go up or not).  I also need to do some searching for some new spells I think.

I am working on raising Khensu as we speak.

EDIT:  I have finished raising Khensu, although I noticed when I went back into his Advancement section his numbers were quite off (his Dex and Int were switched, he was too low on skill points).  So I did a rejigger of his skill point levels and such.  He should be all done now.


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 17, 2009)

DEFCON 1 said:


> The only thing that might need correction is his current XP total, and possibly a +1 to his action points (can't remember if they go up or not).  I also need to do some searching for some new spells I think.



Minumum xp for 9th level is 36,000, so Jarrith's xp total should be 36,000xp.
I'm not 100% sure on the action points ... but I think we gain one this level (I'll double check when I get home tonight).


----------



## renau1g (Feb 17, 2009)

According to the ECS, the max action pts you can have are 9 at 9th lvl, you would have gained 9 action points at leveling up.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 17, 2009)

I have added the 36,000 xp to my sheet, left the APs as is, and made my necessary spell list changes.  My sheet is now all set (assuming the undead bane property gets added to my rapier without problems).


----------



## stonegod (Feb 17, 2009)

Stormwind said:


> @*stonegod*: Just in the process of leveling Ashlyn and I just want to confirm that the _Sun devotion_ feat from Complete Champion (pg 62) is okay. I assume that it's fine since the Complete series is approved material, but I'd rather check. The feat would fit Ashlyn rather well, particulary since she gains the sun domain from the 3rd level of the Knights of the Raven PrC, thus making this a very cohesive choice from an RP perspective.



Champion wasn't out yet, so it still needs review.

That feat, however, is a bit too buff for this campaign (and several others). Its strictly better than Jarrith's Lightbringer ability and the ability that you'll be gaining through another route in the future, the latter of which is a CL10+ effect. So, right now I'm going to put a kibosh on it.


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 17, 2009)

stonegod said:


> Champion wasn't out yet, so it still needs review.
> 
> That feat, however, is a bit too buff for this campaign (and several others). Its strictly better than Jarrith's Lightbringer ability and the ability that you'll be gaining through another route in the future, the latter of which is a CL10+ effect. So, right now I'm going to put a kibosh on it.



ok ... no problem.

I've taken 'Improved combat expertise' instead as Ashlyn's 9th level feat. She should be all set now.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 22, 2009)

I'll do much longer posts later in the week, hopefully, but I wanted to get some stuff rolling at least. Feel free to RP as much as you want to fill in the time.

To make things easier:
- Everything is sold at standard 50% (no haggling; artificers have to answer when all is said an done to a higher authority and you're already getting healing recouped for free from the halfling matrons). 
- That being said, all magical crafting will only cost 75% of normal (their extraordinary crafters and aren't charging markup)
- As will soon be seen IC, Mateusz is holding back his diamond dust "just in case". You'll have to see Ireena. Let me know when and who does this.
*Stormwind* Please update your plans/estimates with that info.


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 23, 2009)

The updated summary of activities for the next few days ... 

Sell the following stuff:[sblock=Group gear (to sell)]
*Group gear*
- Masterwork composite (+2) longbow x4 [3 lbs ea.][300 gp ea.]
- light crossbow x4 [4 lbs ea.][35 gp ea.]
- bolts x20 [2 lbs][2 gp]
- Masterwork greatsword x4 [8 lbs ea.][350 gp ea.]
- +1 unholy mace [8 lbs][8305 gp]
- +1 dagger [1 lbs][2302 gp]
- dagger x2 [1 lbs ea.][2 gp ea.]
- Elixir of Vision [- lbs][250 gp]
- Silver nibbed pen [20 gp]
- Set of gem studded gold cufflinks [50 gp]
*Jarrith's gear*
- +1 mithril chain shirt [13 lbs][2250 gp]
*Khensu's gear*
- +1 greataxe [12 lbs][2320 gp]
*Avron's gear*
- +1 breastplate [30 lbs][1350 gp]


That all adds together to a total value of 19593 gold which will net us a total of *9796 gold, 5 silver*.
[/sblock]
And our plans for utilizing the crafting services of the caravans artificers:[sblock=Plans for the next few days]
*Artificier (+2 Arms and Armor)*
*[Day 1]* - Add _undead bane_ to one of Jarrith's rapier's (*Actual cost*: Base cost *0.75 = 4500gp)
*[Day 2]* -                 "                "                "                "
*[Day 3]* -                 "                "                "                "
*[Day 4]* -                 "                "                "                "
*[Day 5]* -                 "                "                "                "
_
*Artificier (+1 Arms and Armor)*
*[Day 1]* - Resize the armor for Khensu (840gp)
*[Day 2]* - Enchant Ladreth's composite longbow to a +1 weapon (*Actual cost*: Base cost *0.75 = 1500gp)
*[Day 3]* - 
_
*Artificier (Scrolls)*
*[Day 1]* - Restoration(CL 7) (*Actual cost*: Base cost *0.75 + materials = 625gp)
*[Day 2]* - Halt undead(CL 5) (*Actual cost*: Base cost *0.75 = 281gp 2sp 5cp)
*[Day 3]* - Death ward(CL 7) (*Actual cost*: Base cost *0.75 = 525gp)
*[Day 4]* - Knock(CL 3) (*Actual cost*: Base cost *0.75 = 112gp 5sp)
[/sblock]
And Ashlyn's plans:[sblock=Ashlyn]
*Ashlyn*
*[Day 1]*
Shopping (Sale of group equipment)
Shopping (purchase of materials for Ritual - use up Ashlyn's credit first [373gp])
Shopping (organizing groups purchases)
Visit to Irene (organize lodging)
*[Day 2]* - Binding ritual for Symbol of ravenkind (requires 1500gp of materials)
*[Day 3]* - Trip to the church to look for ingredients to absorb/prevent taint
[/sblock]

And finally Avron's plans for learning spells:[sblock=Avron's plans]
*Avron (Scribing)*
*[Day 1]* - Copy spell _Locate object_ into prayerbook from scroll [300gp and spellcraft DC 18]
*[Day 2]* - Copy spell _Remove disease_ into prayerbook from scroll [300gp and spellcraft DC 18]
*[Day 3]* - Copy spell _Restoration_ into prayerbook from scroll [400gp and spellcraft DC 19]
*[Day 4]* - Copy spell _Comprehend languages_ into prayerbook from scroll [100gp and spellcraft DC 16]
*[Day 5]* - Copy spell _Healing lorecall_ into prayerbook from scroll [200gp and spellcraft DC 17]

Available spells for Avron to learn are (including the spells from the group scrolls that Tessa is carrying):
*1st*: _comprehend languages_, endure elements
*2nd*: augury, dark way, divine insight, find traps, gentle repose, _healing lorecall_, zone of truth
*3rd*: invisibility purge, _locate object_, _remove disease_, water breathing
*4th*: _restoration_
*5th*: break enchantment
[/sblock]

And to summarize our current financial situation:[sblock=Finances]*Funds*
- [9796gp 5sp] Sale of group loot 
- [ 373gp] Paper (Note of credit from the caravan for Ashlyn) [- lbs][373 gp]
- [2270gp] Paper (Note of credit from the caravan for the group) (Group) [- lbs][2270 gp]
Total funds: 12,439 gold, 5 silver

*Expenditures*
- [4500gp] Adding _undead bane_ property to one of Jarrith's rapier's
- [ 840gp] Resizing armor for Khensu
- [1500gp] Enchanting Ladreth's longbow
- [1543gp 7sp 5cp] Buying scrolls (Restoration, Halt undead, Death ward, Knock)
- [1500gp] Buying materials for Ashlyn's ritual (incense, oils)
- [1300gp] Scribing costs for Avron
Total expenses: 11,183 gold, 7 silver, 5 copper

*Remaining credit with caravan: 1255 gold, 7 silver, 5 copper*

*Liquid assets*
- Coins: 25 platinum, 100 gold, - silver, - copper (Group) [2.5 lbs][/sblock]

So, to summarize: 
- we will still have *1255gp* credit with the caravan after all purchases
- It will take a couple of days longer than planned (due to the undead bane enhancement)
- Due to the amount of shopping and organization necessary (including a trip to Irene), Ashlyn's plans have changed slightly and she will do the ritual on the 2nd day
- Avron has an extra couple of days to learn spells from scrolls if necessary


----------



## stonegod (Feb 23, 2009)

Don't forget the 100gp/spell level of scribing costs for Avron as well.


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 23, 2009)

stonegod said:


> Don't forget the 100gp/spell level of scribing costs for Avron as well.



Fixed. Have also added in the values for the cufflinks and pen.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 26, 2009)

Even if it takes five days rather than three days to enchant the rapier, I want it done anyways.

If the party doesn't want to wait five days however before heading to the castle to try and retrieve the stolen relic... Jarrith can pick up a non-magical rapier from one of the town blacksmiths to use in the interim.  I'd prefer to wait out the five, but will accompany the party earlier if that's consensus.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm ok with waiting.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 26, 2009)

I think it would be in everyone's interest to have you in tip-top fighting condition.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 27, 2009)

It's worth the wait.  Agreed.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey stonegod, as much for a rp reason as any other... since I'm having Khensu go through a 3 to 5 day vigil praying to the Flame for a stronger mind and will (since he's gone through quite a number of mind-altering affects since being here in Barovia)... as he's just raised level, would it be possible to do a retrain of one of his feats?  If you allow it, I'd like to exchange Cleave for Iron Will.  I don't think Khensu's ever used Cleave once that I can ever remember so losing it would not matter in the slightest... and the extra points in his Will save would help him avoid going loco in the future from both a mechanics perspective, and as a nice topper/award for his prayer vigil.

Let me know if this is okay with you or not.  If it is, I'll work it into his roleplays.  Thanx!


----------



## stonegod (Feb 27, 2009)

DEFCON 1 said:


> Let me know if this is okay with you or not.  If it is, I'll work it into his roleplays.  Thanx!



Fine by me.


----------



## Stormwind (Mar 12, 2009)

@*EvolutionKB*: Since the crafting and so forth looks like it will take 5 days rather than 3, does Avron want to try and copy any additional spells into his spellbook? (see here for the list of spells that we have available in scroll form)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 12, 2009)

Comprehend languages and Healing lorecall are probably good additions


----------



## Stormwind (Mar 12, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> Comprehend languages and Healing lorecall are probably good additions



Spells added to Avron's list and costs updated here.


@*All*: Assuming that Vincent Korr d'Deneith is still infected with Lycanthropy, then perhaps we should do what we can for him (use the break enchantment scroll or pay for a restoration scroll). Of course depending on the moon and whether we are currently within three days of the full moon, this might mean that we have to wait until the next full moon before we can do anything to help ...


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 16, 2009)

Stonegod - Not sure if you noticed but Ladreth addressed Ashlyn's question in this post.


----------



## Stormwind (Mar 18, 2009)

stonegod said:
			
		

> OOC: remove curse and break enchantment are your two option



That gives us the following options:
Tessa prepares and casts _Restoration_ (we need diamond dust)
Tessa, Jarrith and Ashlyn have _Break enchantment_ on their class list and could cast it from the scroll
(count Ashlyn out from this option)
Marot can use UMD to cast _Break enchantment_ from the scroll


----------



## stonegod (Mar 18, 2009)

Stormwind said:


> That gives us the following options:
> Tessa prepares and casts _Restoration_ (we need diamond dust)
> Tessa, Jarrith and Ashlyn have _Break enchantment_ on their class list and could cast it from the scroll
> (count Ashlyn out from this option)
> Marot can use UMD to cast _Break enchantment_ from the scroll



_Restoration_ no worky, but _remove curse_ can. Both Tessa and Jarrith can memorize/cast it.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm okay with either Tess or myself casting _Remove Curse_ as many times as needed.


----------



## Stormwind (Mar 18, 2009)

stonegod said:


> _Restoration_ no worky, but _remove curse_ can. Both Tessa and Jarrith can memorize/cast it.



@*stonegod*: Doh ... for some reason my mind went wandering on that one ...

@*DEFCON*: Yeah ... that's why Ashlyn approached Jarrith about it .... I think we have two days worth of casting when it can still work (it has to be within 3 days of the full moon and we only have two days left). We will probably need both Tessa and Jarrith to prepare as many as possible because it may take several tries.


----------



## Stormwind (Mar 20, 2009)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Ashlyn, Urik, Tessa, and Jarrith make a search of the fallen Church. Abandoned in the rectory they find some blessed cloths that will help ward taint, if Tessa's teachings are correct.



@*stonegod*:
- What sort of cloths are they? Can they be worn over regular gear, or do they count as a mantle/cloak or ... ? How many cloths are there, enough for everyone or ... ?
- Ashlyn's sheet is updated with the relevant info.
- btw, you didn't mention anything about Ladreth's bow enchantment in the last IC post, was that just an omission? Can we assume that it is also completed as per the OOC plan


@*All*: The group gear is updated. I will post again later this afternoon summarizing the equipment changes for each character.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 20, 2009)

As far as planning and next things to do...

It seems like we probably should roleplay in the telling of Ireena that Ismark went vampy, probably sometime during the five days of sitting around.  Then at a point after that when she's a little more composed (fully expecting her to freak out after the telling), we could inquire about diamond dust.

The ritual for destoying the fanes cannot occur until we reacquire Khensu's relic, which the female vampire currently has somewhere up in the castle I would imagine.  (And Tessa and Ashlyn still have their own relics buried within their handy haversacks, correct?)

The awakening of the sunsword has to happen in the castle's crypt, at the coffin of Strahd's brother I think.

My vote would be to talk to Ireena during the five days off, then head to the castle and go into the crypts.  If we start with awakening the sunsword (since we know where we have to go to do that), we can get that job done with and out of the way before then stumbling through the castle looking for the female vamp who has the relic.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 20, 2009)

Stormwind said:


> @*stonegod*:
> - What sort of cloths are they? Can they be worn over regular gear, or do they count as a mantle/cloak or ... ? How many cloths are there, enough for everyone or ... ?
> - Ashlyn's sheet is updated with the relevant info.
> - btw, you didn't mention anything about Ladreth's bow enchantment in the last IC post, was that just an omission? Can we assume that it is also completed as per the OOC plan



Forgot the bow. And there is still one day of downtime (I have it as four days, it will need five). The cloths are strips that can be tied to the arm or over the head; no slot.

*Everyone* Make sure you update for whatever equipment changes/upgrade you made. I can't keep them all straight. 


DEFCON 1 said:


> The ritual for destoying the fanes cannot occur until we reacquire Khensu's relic, which the female vampire currently has somewhere up in the castle I would imagine.  (And Tessa and Ashlyn still have their own relics buried within their handy haversacks, correct?)
> 
> The awakening of the sunsword has to happen in the castle's crypt, at the coffin of Strahd's brother I think.



You still have two of the relics. And you know the tomb is in the crypt... somewhere.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 20, 2009)

This seems like a good plan Defcon, plus it's always better to have a sunsword when facing a vampire


----------



## stonegod (Mar 20, 2009)

I fixed the date: I'd appreciate it DEFCON if you could update your post appropriate (its the 1 Sul, Olarune now).

As for finding things, you have magical and mundane ways of finding things.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 21, 2009)

BTW, Marot was afflicted with taint at the glowing pillar -- he would have been highly interested in reducing the voices in his head....


----------



## Stormwind (Mar 21, 2009)

Changes in equipment during rest and recuperation:

*Ashlyn*
Upgraded
- [Bonded Symbol of Ravenkind] (Order of the Raven)

*Jarrith*
Upgraded
- +1 silver rapier, undead bane [2 lbs][8,410 gp]
Added
- +2 ancient chain shirt [25 lbs][4,250 gp]
Removed
- +1 mithril chain shirt [13 lbs][2250 gp]

*Khensu*
Added
- +1 full plate [50 lbs][2,650 gp]
Removed
- +1 greataxe [12 lbs][2320 gp]
- +2 flametouched iron breastplate 

*Tessa*
Used (used spells are struckthrough)
- scroll (1st; endure elements, comprehend languages)
- scroll (3rd; healing lorecall, divine insight, dark way)
- scroll (5th; remove disease, invisibility purge, locate object, remove curse)

*Marot*
Added
- Scroll of death ward [- lbs][700 gp]
- Scroll of halt undead  [- lbs][375 gp]
- Scroll of knock [- lbs][150 gp]
- Scroll of restoration [- lbs][800 gp]
Used (used spells are struckthrough)
- Scroll of restoration, break enchantment, remove disease [- lbs][1,125 gp]

*Ladreth*
Upgraded
- +1 composite longbow (+5 str) [2,900 gp]
Added
- +1 ancient greatsword [[8 lbs][2,350 gp]

*Ravika*
Added
- Iron bracers of armour +2 [1 lbs][4,000 gp]

*Avron*
Updated
Added to Prayerbook: _Locate object, Remove disease, Restoration, Comprehend languages, Healing lorecall_
Added
- +2 flametouched iron breastplate 
Removed
- +1 breastplate COLOR="White"][30 lbs][1350 gp][/COLOR]


Please check that your character sheets have been updated with the stuff mentioned above (and let me know if there are any mistakes in the list)


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 21, 2009)

Marot is updated.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 21, 2009)

Tessa is also updated.  I'll try to get an IC post up later today as well.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 22, 2009)

I just realized, now that the PHII 4E is out, we have everything to make this party in 4E (mostly):
* Ashlyn: Human Guardian Paladin
* Jarrith: Human Pursuing Avenger
* Khensu: Longtooth Shifter Avenging Paladin
* Tessa: Human Devoted Cleric
* Marot: Human Deceptive Dark Pact Warlock
* Ravika: Razorclaw Predator Druid
* Landreth: Half-orc Great Weapon Fighter
The only oddball is our archivist
* Avron: Human War Wizard (?) Or Human Wrathful Invoker

Neat!


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 22, 2009)

For the cloth recovered from the church, do we need some kind of ritual to use them against Taint, or do they just "work"?  Do they need to worn continuously, for example?  Or if we need to process them in some way, can we do that in our allotted downtime?

Tessa is willing to help with them as needed, but she doesn't need them herself.  Is it just Marot and Jarrith who are currently Tainty?


----------



## stonegod (Mar 22, 2009)

pathfinderq1 said:


> For the cloth recovered from the church, do we need some kind of ritual to use them against Taint, or do they just "work"?  Do they need to worn continuously, for example?  Or if we need to process them in some way, can we do that in our allotted downtime?
> 
> Tessa is willing to help with them as needed, but she doesn't need them herself.  Is it just Marot and Jarrith who are currently Tainty?



They protect from taint, but will not remove current Taint. Jarrith & Marot already have a geas to deal w/ their current taint. 

No ritual: Just wear them.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 22, 2009)

> I just realized, now that the PHII 4E is out, we have everything to make this party in 4E (mostly)...




I'd say invoker for Avron.  But maybe that just because they are new and cool.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 22, 2009)

Avron is updated.


----------



## Stormwind (Mar 22, 2009)

I would recommend that we proceed as follows:

return to the castle
search for platinum (Ashlyn needs this for the ritual to awaken the sunsword) (we can probably use _locate object_ to search)
find the crypt of the prince
awaken the sunsword
search for khensu's backpack (with _locate object_)
if the relic is no longer in the backpack, then search for relic (with _locate object_)
leave the castle and bring the 3 relics together
...


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 23, 2009)

You make it sound so easy....

Any reason why we search for the backpack, and then for the fane?  Why not search for the fane first?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 23, 2009)

Two questions for the group:
1. Who wants to pony up a spell slot for Locate Object?  Do we want to spend two slots to memorize it twice?  A third level slot means a significant chunk of spell power, but Jarrith, Tessa, and Avron can all memorize it.

2. Any thoughts on the viability of using that Break Enchantment scroll to break Ireena free of whatever hold is (apparently) on her?  Both a 'do you think that might work?' and a 'should we do it?' level response.

And on an unrelated note: for the 4e conversion, it looks like Sorceror multiclassing/power swap feats work work to cover Tessa' aberrant mark and PrC nicely...


----------



## Stormwind (Mar 23, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> You make it sound so easy....
> 
> Any reason why we search for the backpack, and then for the fane?  Why not search for the fane first?



Regarding the backpack, Since it is a magical haversack, it is worthwhile searching for in terms of utility to the group, and the fane may still be inside. Indeed if the fane is still inside the backpack, then _locate object_ will not work since the inside of the backpack counts as an extradimensional space. 



			
				pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> 1. Who wants to pony up a spell slot for Locate Object? Do we want to spend two slots to memorize it twice? A third level slot means a significant chunk of spell power, but Jarrith, Tessa, and Avron can all memorize it.



Since _locate object_ has a limited range and only gives direction to the object and not it's precise location, I would recommend that we have at least 3 memorized within the group at a minimum (it would really suck if we use up all the l_ocate object_ spells without finding anything and then have no idea where to go next). In fact, if any of you guys think you can manage it I would even recommend memorizing more than 1 each.



			
				pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> 2. Any thoughts on the viability of using that Break Enchantment scroll to break Ireena free of whatever hold is (apparently) on her? Both a 'do you think that might work?' and a 'should we do it?' level response.



Firstly, and more urgently, we know for sure that Khensu has been affected by a vampire _dominate_ ability and that the affect can last for weeks. Thus I highly recommend that we 'fix' Khensu first.
This can be done with _break enchantment_, but it can also be done with a simple _dispel magic_, which Tessa and Jarrith at least can cast.

Secondly, we suspect that Irena is affected by the same affect, and it should be a simple matter to find out for sure ... a simple _detect magic_ ought to reveal that. If she is affected then we should once again use _dispel magic_ to deal with it.

Since we still have one day of rest (and planning), then that gives us two days worth of dispel magic if necessary.


----------



## Stormwind (Mar 23, 2009)

With regards to 4e. I don't have the books myself and to be honest, I wouldn't have the first idea where to start to 'translate' Ashlyn into a 4e version.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 23, 2009)

Two heads up:
- As long as you can distinguish Khensu's _haversack_ from others, _locate object_ will work. The fane is definitely more unique.
- _dispel magic_ won't work on supernatural abilities, which a vampire's domination certainly is. _break enchantment_ can work.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 23, 2009)

Changed the date on my post.

I can only take a single _Locate Object_ spell, as I only have one open 3rd level slot (my other slot is for my domain spell only).  But I have made the switch on my sheet.

I'd be happy to take the _Break Enchantment_ spell on Khensu, but I also realize that with only one available to us presently, if we want to save it for a potential primary PC, I'm okay with that too.

And while I probably at some point will see what a transfer of Jarrith to 4E looks like (once the PHII info appears in the Character Builder), I think I'd prefer to stay with 3E for this gane at present (not that it appears as though we were thinking of actually switching systems anyway).


----------



## stonegod (Mar 23, 2009)

DEFCON 1 said:


> I'd be happy to take the _Break Enchantment_ spell on Khensu, but I also realize that with only one available to us presently, if we want to save it for a potential primary PC, I'm okay with that too.



Remember, _protection from evil_ or its greater variants will *supress* any control should its be immediately necessary.


DEFCON 1 said:


> And while I probably at some point will see what a transfer of Jarrith to 4E looks like (once the PHII info appears in the Character Builder), I think I'd prefer to stay with 3E for this gane at present (not that it appears as though we were thinking of actually switching systems anyway).



Too much effort to convert the addy, but I still think the idea of converting characters is cool. Its mental exercise for me.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm willing to have Tessa take two castings of Locate Object, though that will cut into her ability to help out in combat.  Given the number of characters on board now, that may be less critical, but be forewarned.

I'll change her spell list later tonight.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 24, 2009)

stonegod said:


> Remember, _protection from evil_ or its greater variants will *supress* any control should its be immediately necessary.




Good point, and thanx for reminding me.  Made a couple changes on Jarrith's and Khensu's spell lists.  (Added Prot From Evil as Jarrith's 1st level domain spell, and took it as Khensu's only spell.)


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 24, 2009)

By the way... a couple other ideas I just had that might've been accomplished during the 5 days of downtime.

1) Do we as characters know about the various defensive measures needed versus vampires?  Like wooden stakes?  If so, is it possible for all of us to make/acquire a couple stakes each?  And buy mallets as needed?

2) What is the availability (if any) of powdered silver?  If it's available (from melting down silver coins or other means), could Jarrith make more vials of holy water?


----------



## stonegod (Mar 24, 2009)

DEFCON 1 said:


> By the way... a couple other ideas I just had that might've been accomplished during the 5 days of downtime.
> 
> 1) Do we as characters know about the various defensive measures needed versus vampires?  Like wooden stakes?  If so, is it possible for all of us to make/acquire a couple stakes each?  And buy mallets as needed?
> 
> 2) What is the availability (if any) of powdered silver?  If it's available (from melting down silver coins or other means), could Jarrith make more vials of holy water?



You know about stakes, wafers, and head cutting. And there is some powered silver in the Church for holy water, though not lots. Let me know how much you plan on making.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 24, 2009)

Once y'all have decided a plan, just start posting it IC and we'll go from there.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 25, 2009)

I'll make four (?) vials if that's okay?  Jarrith already has two, so having a half-dozen is probably a good idea.  I'll also post that he's carved a bunch of stakes as well to hand out to people.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 26, 2009)

Decided to try and make Jarrith in 4E.  All in all, looks to be pretty cool.

JARRITH BRONNS
Build: Pursuing Avenger
Avenger's Censure: Censure of Pursuit
Background: Birth - Blessed

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 12, Dex 18, Int 8, Wis 20, Cha 12.

Starting Ability Scores
Str 10, Con 12, Dex 16, Int 8, Wis 16, Cha 12.


AC: 26 Fort: 17 Reflex: 21 Will: 21
HP: 74 Surges: 8 Surge Value: 18

TRAINED SKILLS
Insight, Religion, Stealth, Acrobatics, Perception, Thievery.

FEATS
1: Two-Weapon Fighting
1: Weapon Proficiency (Rapier)
2: Sneak of Shadows
4: Armor Proficiency (Leather)
6: Two-Weapon Defense
8: Weapon Expertise (Light Blade)

POWERS
1, At-Will: Bond of Pursuit
1, At-Will: Overwhelming Strike
1, At-Will: Radiant Vengeance
1, Encounter: Angelic Alacrity
1, Daily: Oath of the Final Duel
2, Utility: Distracting Flare
3, Encounter: Sequestering Strike
5, Daily: Executioner's Cloak
6, Utility: Aspect of Agility
7, Encounter: Inexorable Pursuit
9, Daily: Temple of Shadow

ITEMS
Adventurer's Kit, Quick Rapier +1, Short sword, Magic Leather Armor +2
====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&DI Character Builder ======

Made some slight changes to things like ability scores, and took some feats that more accurantely matched up to the 3E version, even if they weren't necessarily the best options to take.  I also had to take a short sword as my off-hand weapon, as I couldn't dual-wield rapiers and still get the +1 damage bonus.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice Work Defcon... Man I really need to get the Character Builder


----------



## stonegod (Mar 26, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Nice Work Defcon... Man I really need to get the Character Builder



Its pretty sweet.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 26, 2009)

stonegod said:


> Its pretty sweet.




I can't recommend it enough.  I think those people that refuse to get D&DI because of whatever reasons they have, are short-changing themselves.  The Builder itself is worth the $6ish bucks a month, but when you throw in the Compendium, the Encounter Builder *AND* both Dungeon and Dragon magazines... it is absolutely worth it.

The home game that I DM is much more interesting (and easier to put together) now that I have monsters from every single WotC source at my fingertips, rather than just the Monster Manual.  I don't have to spend any time leveling monsters up or down to get them to the encounter level I need... there's invariably an already-adjusted or brand new version of the monster I might need that I can simply cut 'n paste out of the Encounter Builder.

The whole thing is fantastic for the little money you actually spend for it.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 26, 2009)

Does it calculate your to-hit bonuses, etc?


----------



## stonegod (Mar 26, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Does it calculate your to-hit bonuses, etc?



Yup, though its not 100% fullproof (some bugs, some conditionals not taken into account). But it makes checking a lot faster.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 27, 2009)

And the power cards you get along with the character sheet have those pre-calculated to-hits and damage on them as well.  Those rock too.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 27, 2009)

All right, all right you convinced me. Now I just need to wait a few weeks until my wife's paychecks start coming in again. (Damn daycare is crazy expensive!)


----------



## stonegod (Apr 3, 2009)

As a note, not all of the material for the sunsword must be platinum, but it does need a some to seed at least. Let me know how much you folks actually have.


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 3, 2009)

as per the group equipment, we have 25 platinum coins.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 6, 2009)

You'll need some platinum, but the entire price (where did I put that price?) doesn't have to be platinum.

On another unrelated note: I'm starting up my first 4E RL game. It'll be Eberron and I'm using Obsidian Portal to keep the details. Have a look if you wish: Shards of Light, Shards of Shadow. Unlike my AoW game, this one is all homebrew.


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 6, 2009)

stonegod said:


> You'll need some platinum, but the entire price (where did I put that price?) doesn't have to be platinum.



You put it here.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 15, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> Scanning the surroundings, he whispers to Jarrith,"This place is dead anyways."



Is that a dig?  

Been quite busy (end of semester an paper deadlines), and the next bit is going to be... complicated. I have some ideas for simplification, but I need the time to do the adjustments. Things will probably be slow until Mayish.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 15, 2009)

stonegod said:


> Is that a dig?




I was originally going for the scene from the movie _Swingers_ where they were at the underground crowded bar where one of their friends looks around at the wall to wall people and says that line.

But after reading it a few times, I find it appeals on many levels.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey stonegod!  Hope your schoolpaper correcting is going well!

Just wanted to check in to see if your guesstimation of "May-ish" is still on target as a possible ramping back up time, or are we looking at a possible fizzle out?  After 2+ years, having the game just sort of end is not at all unexpected (goodness knows I eventually just lost the gas in the game I was GMing, even in the middle of an adventure), but I want to make sure I keep ready if you still want/hope/expect to rev up again as we move into the endgame.

I love the game and would love to continue it... but I also don't want it to be a chore for anyone involved.  So if things have to end... I just wanted to let you know that I wouldn't hold it against anyone who felt the time has come.

Thanx for all the work we've all done up to this point though!  It's be great!


----------



## Stormwind (May 1, 2009)

Just a quick note .... I'm still around and more than willing to continue ...


----------



## stonegod (May 1, 2009)

DEFCON 1 said:


> I love the game and would love to continue it... but I also don't want it to be a chore for anyone involved.  So if things have to end... I just wanted to let you know that I wouldn't hold it against anyone who felt the time has come.



We're at the tail end of finals and reviewing seasons, so there are 12 papers and 22 tests between me and freedom. So "May"ish is still on target.

I won't lie and say that burnout isn't part of a factor. PBP DMing does take a  bit of time to do it the way I like, and especially w/ working towards tenure this year, that time hasn't been there. Dealing w/ the system is a bit of a chore too: I finished my AoW game last year and said I'd never DM 3.5 again which is true except for this game. (I still like *playing* 3.5, but DMing 4E is much more my preference for DMing).

To resolve this, I've been thinking of ways to trim some of the "fat" off of the adventure. The Castle is a huge dungeon, and dungeon-crawls don't work well in PbP anyway in my mind. The stealing of the relics, RBDM I am (that is *not* in the original addy), works into this. Ideally, I hope to have only one or two trips into the Castle before this is all said and done. We'll see how this works.

And we're finally getting to a part of the game I've been hiding for two years. That alone will be worth it.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 4, 2009)

Awesome!  Glad to hear!

And I hear you on the massiveness of trying to DM 3.5 on PbP, especially when you want to do it "right".  It's a lot of description, lots of color and font formatting, a lot of pain-in-the-butt parts to make it work the way you want it to work.  But if you're ready to delve back in, then I'm there.

Incidentally... do you think we should start up this next section in a new thread (i.e. Chapter 3)?  Our current threads both IC and OOC are pretty long, so it couldn't hurt.  Just an idea.


----------



## stonegod (May 8, 2009)

DEFCON 1 said:


> Incidentally... do you think we should start up this next section in a new thread (i.e. Chapter 3)?  Our current threads both IC and OOC are pretty long, so it couldn't hurt.  Just an idea.



Good idea.

I'll be starting back up again next week, so please check in if you haven't already!


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 8, 2009)

Check 1, Check 1.


----------



## renau1g (May 8, 2009)

*CHkk....we read you loud and clear gold leader...Chkk*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 8, 2009)

Red Three standing by...


----------



## ethandrew (May 8, 2009)

This is yellow six and I am go for launch.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 8, 2009)

5...4...3...2...


----------



## Stormwind (May 8, 2009)

Checking in ...


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 9, 2009)

I'm still here as well.  We're almost to the friendly happy vampires, right?


----------



## renau1g (May 9, 2009)

The ones who just want to give us a little kiss.... awwww... lookit, he's so pale and lonely looking... wait, what are you doing.... *AAHHHHH* let go of me.... What is your bidding, my master


----------



## Stormwind (May 9, 2009)

"Thou shalt suffer no false life."

All undead shall be released of the curse that afflicts them, ... all of them.


----------



## stonegod (May 15, 2009)

New OOC thread


----------

